# I want a Christmas BFP...anyone else?



## GI_Jane

Finally started af after 8 weeks since my mc. Now with the hope of getting back to normal, I told my dh how lovely it would be to have a bfp by the time Xmas rolls around and he has agreed.

With a long cycle and it possibly being messed up after the mc I think that's just one o to try and I don't know when that'll be! Better get jiggy!

Would anyone else like a Christmas bfp?


----------



## mlm115

I would! It has been 3 weeks since my d&c after a mmc, and still got a bfp a couple days ago. Waiting for af to come so we can start TTC again! Hoping its only a few more weeks.


----------



## cozmos

id love one , would be the best pressie ever!!!, im 3 weeks tomoro from second dnc, a sticky bub would be very welcome come xmas. fx for us x


----------



## bobster

Me 4! I really really want a Christmas bfp. My expected due date was Feb so would have been very pregnant by Christmas :( Hurry up af!!!! 

Any plans of how to get bfp next cycle? I may try SMEP and soy isflavones


----------



## Kkb111211

I'm definitely with you ladies! This is our 2nd cycle TTC after our mc in May. I also have rather long cycles. Would absolutely love a BFP by Christmas!


----------



## cozmos

well i was only after a dnc and started taking agnus castus which has been great at balancing my hormones out, apparently its great at shortening cycles etc...my doc was not happy tho but i dont care because i knew it took 4 months las time to be normal again and though ivnot had af yet im not bein a hormonal wreck!!! im in no hurry right now for a bfp but it would be welcome too, i think i go slightly off the rails after a miscarriage prob not good but it makes me feel better so i prob will be better off waiting till the new year. fx for yous tho ladies x


----------



## bobster

cozmos said:


> well i was only after a dnc and started taking agnus castus which has been great at balancing my hormones out, apparently its great at shortening cycles etc...my doc was not happy tho but i dont care because i knew it took 4 months las time to be normal again and though ivnot had af yet im not bein a hormonal wreck!!! im in no hurry right now for a bfp but it would be welcome too, i think i go slightly off the rails after a miscarriage prob not good but it makes me feel better so i prob will be better off waiting till the new year. fx for yous tho ladies x

I think its really good you have this attitude, I wish I were the same. I went a bit off the rails after mine too- hormone crazy! I am too impatient though. You never know now you feel less pressured it might come sooner than new yrs. good luck hun


----------



## cozmos

bobster my due date is the 15th nov for my twins it wrecks me!!! my rainbow was due 14th may so i know where ur coming from...be nice if u could forget the whole dating thing...its funny how i forget daft dates and wat i did yesterday or sometimes 5 mins ago lol but not those all important due dates :( x


----------



## bobster

:hugs: Must have been so sad to lose twin :( 

I hope we have our stickies soon. I always forget what I've done yesterday on a daily basis. I wish we could erase our memories of all the painful things too


----------



## Topanga053

I'm with you ladies too! I'm on CD2 and this is my 2nd cycle since my MC in August, although we TTC before AF (and obviously failed). A Christmas BFP would mean so much to me!!!! What a fantastic present after all of this heartbreak!!

**babydust***


----------



## emergRN

Count me in for a Xmas bfp!!! That would be a dream come true , but as of right now, I'm still waiting for AF to come >_<


----------



## mackjess

Me me me!

BFPs all around please!


----------



## bobster

emergRN said:


> Count me in for a Xmas bfp!!! That would be a dream come true , but as of right now, I'm still waiting for AF to come >_<

second that!


----------



## cozmos

im waiting for my first af too i wish it would hurry up!!!! good luck ladies i hope yous all get ur jingle babies x


----------



## cir1409

Hi

I would just be so happy to get a bfp for xmas. Just thinking about it makes me xcited. Though i was hoping to have it before now to be 12 weeks at xmas and tell everyb. ody. But devestatingly af arrives month after month. Have been ttc for 11 months now after mc on 11/12/11. like everyone else thought it would happen straight away but here i am now... Hve app with dr thurs to get tests done so will see how that goes. 

Baby dust to all x


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, 
Thanks for joining me on my wish for a Christmas bfp.

How are we all feeling? Some of you were waiting for af, has this come yet?
I waited 8 weeks for mine and as much as i willed it to come (or hoped i was pregnant again), it's delay in coming did allow me time to get my emotions a bit more stable about the loss. So now af is over and done with I'm feeling more normal and really ready to do this :winkwink:

Where are the rest of you in your cycles? I'm at CD 8 and keeping a look out for the Ewcm...

Cosmos I'm taking Angus castus too, my cycles are usually about 40 days long and like you hoped it would help to balance my hormones after the mc.

Bobster, did you start the SMEP? Or soy? From another post on here the SMEP ladies look to be having great success. I'm not sure I could committ to that regimen especially with a 40 day long cycle....

So from today, there are 7 weeks until Christamas eve!....good luck ladies, how wonderful would it be to wrap up a positive HPT and stick it under the tree....it would probably have to be a digital one though for DH just so he got the picture with no mistake!

Keep me posted. x


----------



## MrsDavo

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> Thanks for joining me on my wish for a Christmas bfp.
> 
> How are we all feeling? Some of you were waiting for af, has this come yet?
> I waited 8 weeks for mine and as much as i willed it to come (or hoped i was pregnant again), it's delay in coming did allow me time to get my emotions a bit more stable about the loss. So now af is over and done with I'm feeling more normal and really ready to do this :winkwink:
> 
> Where are the rest of you in your cycles? I'm at CD 8 and keeping a look out for the Ewcm...
> 
> Cosmos I'm taking Angus castus too, my cycles are usually about 40 days long and like you hoped it would help to balance my hormones after the mc.
> 
> Bobster, did you start the SMEP? Or soy? From another post on here the SMEP ladies look to be having great success. I'm not sure I could committ to that regimen especially with a 40 day long cycle....
> 
> So from today, there are 7 weeks until Christamas eve!....good luck ladies, how wonderful would it be to wrap up a positive HPT and stick it under the tree....it would probably have to be a digital one though for DH just so he got the picture with no mistake!
> 
> Keep me posted. x

Hey hun! 

I would love to have a BFP by Xmas! I miscarried at 11 weeks in April and had to have a DnC. 

I tried doing the SMEP this month ( 2nd month of charting ) But we started it thinking I would O on the same day as last month and it hasn't happened yet. We are a bit tired lol. 

Ive had a positive OPK on CD 14 and CD 16, and a small amount of EWCM yesterday. I really hope my temp goes up soon! 

Also been using preseed for the first time this month, started using it on CD 12. 

It would make this Christmas one of the best ever if I could have a BFP by then, as I should have had a lovely baby this year and I don't. Just passed my due date which was hard, thinking what the day/weeks should have been like, ( someone on my street just had a girl last week too! ) thinking how I should be holding my little baby now. 

Anyway - I would just like my body to sort itself out! Going for a Day 21 blood test on Wednesday - wonder if I will O by then?? x


----------



## Topanga053

Hey ladies! 

DH and I tried SMEP last month with no success. I was originally going to do it again this month, but I think all of the charting and OPKs actually makes it harder on my psychologically. DH agrees, so I think we're just going to be a little more laid back about it. I really want my BFP, but I also want to be able to focus on things in my life _besides_ pregnancy! I've been getting a little obsessive and that's made healing from the loss even harder! 

So, hopefully we can get a BFP for December, but with less stress!


----------



## mlm115

Still waiting for first af, so annoying!! Cozmos, how long have you been waiting??


----------



## GI_Jane

MrsDavo, 
Do you think you will continue with the SMEP for the rest of your cycle? Sounds tempting if you are getting Ewcm.
Sorry to hear you just passed your due date, I don't know how that feels yet, mine is not until April 2013 but I took it quite hard with someone leaving work to go on maternity leave and all the fuss people made for her and I should of been 12 weeks that day and I could imagine me with a scan picture and telling people. Sorry, I'm probably not helping, but your not on your own.x

I don't know much about the 21 day blood test, what does that show?


----------



## GI_Jane

Topanga053 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> DH and I tried SMEP last month with no success. I was originally going to do it again this month, but I think all of the charting and OPKs actually makes it harder on my psychologically. DH agrees, so I think we're just going to be a little more laid back about it. I really want my BFP, but I also want to be able to focus on things in my life _besides_ pregnancy! I've been getting a little obsessive and that's made healing from the loss even harder!
> 
> So, hopefully we can get a BFP for December, but with less stress!

Hey topanga053, 
I agree with you, I would like a Christmas bfp (well any bfp would be great) but I want to take it in my stride more so no opk's for me or SMEP plan or testing early. I have found myself being distracted at work and getting a bit obsessed too. So yes, I'm with you on hoping for a December bfp but with less stress. Lets take it easy :coffee: but keep positive :flower:


----------



## MrsDavo

GI_Jane said:


> MrsDavo,
> Do you think you will continue with the SMEP for the rest of your cycle? Sounds tempting if you are getting Ewcm.
> Sorry to hear you just passed your due date, I don't know how that feels yet, mine is not until April 2013 but I took it quite hard with someone leaving work to go on maternity leave and all the fuss people made for her and I should of been 12 weeks that day and I could imagine me with a scan picture and telling people. Sorry, I'm probably not helping, but your not on your own.x
> 
> I don't know much about the 21 day blood test, what does that show?

Hi Gi Jane - 

I think we will continue to BD every night for the next couple of nights - I am hoping to see a temp rise tomorrow! If I don't get the temp rise we will keep BD'ing EOD I think, every day was getting a bit - tedious!!

We have very busy jobs and sometimes we just don't feel like it lol. 

I know how you feel hun, I really wanted to be pregnant by my due date - but my body has other ideas. The doctor I went to see last month said that I was being silly charting etc and just to relax, but its been 20 months TTC with only a MMC to show for it. I am getting fed up. So she agreed to do a blood test on Day 21 of my cycle to check hormones, because I am having irregular cycles. 

It's supposed to show whether there are any hormone imbalances, so in one way I hope to have O'd by then, and in another I hope not to because then they will see what I have no clue what's happening in my body from one month to the next. 

I managed to get through my due date okay, I went a walk through the cemetery today- and told myself I wasn't going to go upto the communal grave because it's all sludgy with mud, but I couldn't walk past it without going. There was just a feeling inside telling me just to walk up and spend a few moments there. 

Anyway - I've went on a bit - sorry! 

Where are you in your cycle now hun? xx


----------



## MrsDavo

Meant to say - It sucks when others are off having their babies doesn't it? I had 1 lady in my street have a baby last week, and another lady at work due in 2 weeks go off on Maternity leave! And my facebook is full of pregnant ladies - I dread going on there incase I see another BFP! 

It's just a reminder every day that it should have been me last week having my baby! instead I have nothing but a crappy body that doesn't know what it's doing :-( xx


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey MrsDavo
I did try charting for 2 months but found I became a little obsessed by it so I stopped and that's one reason why I've resisted the opk's. Though I know I could try and relax a little more about TTC....

I too in the past have had irregular cycles, they are more regular now but long at 40-42 days. I found out about a year ago that I have PCOS so was warned it could take longer than normal to get pregnant. Have you been tested for PCOS?


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh forgot to say I not long finished af and am on CD 8. Before the loss I was ovulating on day 27 so I'm eager to see how this will change since the mc so currently checking on CM daily.


----------



## MrsDavo

I've not been tested for PCOS but it's one thing that I am hoping the doctors will look into if I still am not pregnant in another 6 months. 

I feel a lot calmer charting my BBT - well I do check it loads and can't wait to go to bed to get the next reading, but by this stage in my cycle if I wasn't charting I would have given up and stopped having sex because I wouldn't see the point! Possibly why I haven't gotten pregnant again in the last 6 months. 

This is only my 2nd cycle charting my BBT so I am hoping to get a better insight into my cycles. 

How do they test for PCOS? x


----------



## GI_Jane

PCOS was suspected from my history of irregular cycles and confirmed by ultrasound. I didn't have any blood tests and was shown there and then on the screen.

I don't think we BD enough, during the week with the daily grind there is no sexy time lol so unless ovulation falls on a weekend I'm automatically out. The one time I did get my bfp I ovulated while we were on holiday and we were awake and relaxed enough to make the most of it.

Assuming ovulation occurs the same this cycle, it should fall on a weekend so I'm hopeful but equally I don't want to get too stressed or put pressure on ourselves.

Have you tried or looked into the herb Angus castus or vitex is its other name?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies can i join you?
Im 3 weeks post d&c- my first pregnancy and loss. Waiting for af is killing me!! Just want to ttc again and A xmas bfp would be AMAZING!!
:hugs:


----------



## MrsDavo

GI_Jane said:


> PCOS was suspected from my history of irregular cycles and confirmed by ultrasound. I didn't have any blood tests and was shown there and then on the screen.
> 
> I don't think we BD enough, during the week with the daily grind there is no sexy time lol so unless ovulation falls on a weekend I'm automatically out. The one time I did get my bfp I ovulated while we were on holiday and we were awake and relaxed enough to make the most of it.
> 
> Assuming ovulation occurs the same this cycle, it should fall on a weekend so I'm hopeful but equally I don't want to get too stressed or put pressure on ourselves.
> 
> Have you tried or looked into the herb Angus castus or vitex is its other name?

Sorry it's taken me so long to reply! I lost the thread and couldn't find it again haha. 

I hope this is your month hun! It is incredibly hard not to get to stressed, because we want it so much don't we. 

I have heard of angus cactus but haven't done much research into it. Like you I avoided these things because I felt it would stress me even more. But no I have started charting I can see I need to do something to regulate my cycles!

I went for the blood test today, but I haven't O'd yet according to my chart. I'm in for a mssive bruise on my hand though - It's very hard to get blood out of me so it usually ends up having to come from a small vein in my hand - which she did today - BUT she pulled the syringe too much and got loads of air in it, my hands swollen now! and it hurts like hell!

Results should be back tuesday xx


----------



## MrsDavo

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hi ladies can i join you?
> Im 3 weeks post d&c- my first pregnancy and loss. Waiting for af is killing me!! Just want to ttc again and A xmas bfp would be AMAZING!!
> :hugs:

So sorry for your loss. 

It took 9 weeks for me to have a proper period after D&C. I hope yours comes sooner than that so you can have a xmas BFP hun! xx


----------



## Topanga053

Welcome Johnsongirl!! It took me 5 weeks to have AF after my D&C, so it could happen! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. My D&C would have been my first too. It's absolutely heartbreaking. Here's hoping to some exciting Christmas news for all of us... we deserve it!! xoxoxo


----------



## wannabamamma

GI_Jane said:


> Finally started af after 8 weeks since my mc. Now with the hope of getting back to normal, I told my dh how lovely it would be to have a bfp by the time Xmas rolls around and he has agreed.
> 
> With a long cycle and it possibly being messed up after the mc I think that's just one o to try and I don't know when that'll be! Better get jiggy!
> 
> Would anyone else like a Christmas bfp?

Ohh Me Me Me!!! That would make the best gift anyone could recieve!!! Hi everyone! I got my implanon removed after 2 years on Jul 27 and have only got af once on oct4... I have always had irregular periods and have been on/off bcp since i was 18. I made a doc apptmnt for the 15th of this month reguarding my irregularities so i'm waiting to see what happens. I use opk's and am about to start temping... a Christmas BFP would be great!


----------



## cozmos

hi ladies hope yous are doin great an not stressin....like me lol, my last dnc i had af after 3 weeks this time im past the 4 week mark and feel like a complete pysychopath!!! i keep picking arguments with my fella and even took today off work as i couldn sleep las night, id stopped takin agnus castus a couple of weeks ago and really wished now i hadnt coz im feelin derranged lol, keep fingers crossed that the wee miracle droplets work again for me as they did before.
xxx


----------



## Topanga053

Cozmos, I can totally relate! The waiting has been one of the worst parts of this whole experience! We started TTC back in April and here I am in November with nothing to show for it but a broken heart! :-( DH doesn't understand why I'm so impatient, but every month that goes by without a healthy baby feels like an eternity (hell, every DAY feels like an eternity!).


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I really hope i have the classic 4 week interval between d&c and first af. I cant believe
how impatient ive become! I keep getting excited about small cramps and bad moods thinking it must be A sign of af but......no show yet!


----------



## Topanga053

I hope you do too, Johnsongirl! I know how hard the waiting is. You might react differently than I did, but just a head's up that some women find the first AF after a MC really hard. I was really impatient for mine, but when it finally came, I had a complete breakdown. It made it so real that I wasn't pregnant anymore and I found it really hard to cope for a day or two afterwards. If that happens when you get yours, feel free to PM me!! I'm happy to listen. Most of my friends didn't understand why it was so difficult; I think you have to have experienced a MC to really understand.


----------



## cozmos

oh my gaaaad the waiting is plop!!!!
iv been getting excited for wee twinges and cramps too not sure wat theyre all about lol....go away pesky fake cramps!!!!
i was minding my friends 4 week old son while she got her hair done today and its made me even more eager now lol, poor oh when my cycle starts bak....or lucky?? xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hi ladies! The :witch: came in the night last night, so I'm on CD1 and praying for a Christmas miracle!! I got some OPKs today because I think I'm going to try the SMEP plan that everyone is talking about. I've never used OPKs before, so i got the clearblue digi with the smiley faces to take the guesswork out of it!


----------



## mackjess

Topanga, my first af totally crushed me. for a second I was happy to get my cycle back, then it all sunk in. very thoughtful of you to put that warning out there.

I don't know if anyone else watches modern family, but we do and we love it. this week they had a lot of moments getting ready for the new baby, talking with the new dad about how he has to help. they also said making the baby is the easy part, the hard part is raising them and keeping them safe. for all of you that are ttc #1 like me, I hope and pray we have healthy babies and have our shot to get to the hard part. I know my dh will be an awesome dad, so I pray for my ability to give him this gift.FX for everyone!


----------



## mackjess

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Hi ladies! The :witch: came in the night last night, so I'm on CD1 and praying for a Christmas miracle!! I got some OPKs today because I think I'm going to try the SMEP plan that everyone is talking about. I've never used OPKs before, so i got the clearblue digi with the smiley faces to take the guesswork out of it!

pray, the opks and partial smep plan worked for me. I say partial because we missed one of the 'every other' days bc dh was sick. probably the stupid cold I have now.

And I say worked because I got a very good positive on my frer. I will post pics later when I can since its not working from my phone.

now I'm trying not to be too excited or too terrified and waiting anxiously for 3 hours till I can call into my ob so she can order bloodwork for me at their walkin lab. I hope they find something I need to take, like progesterone, and at the same time I hope they find nothing. Lol the wait....


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats mackjess thats BRILLIANT news!! Im so happy for you. :happydance:
Post A pic when u can. How many dpo are you and if you dont mind me asking how long has it been since your loss?
I love hearing the positive stories- makes me feel so much more confident for the future xxx


----------



## mackjess

JohnsonGirl said:


> Congrats mackjess thats BRILLIANT news!! Im so happy for you. :happydance:
> Post A pic when u can. How many dpo are you and if you dont mind me asking how long has it been since your loss?
> I love hearing the positive stories- makes me feel so much more confident for the future xxx

thank you Johnson. I'm still really nervous until I get to the doc for bloodwork. really scared it could be another chemical or something. I'll post pics and updates soon as I can.

Not sure exactly how many dpo I am, but af is due Monday if that helps. My loss was on 9/15 and they think I was 5-6 weeks. I didn't make it to my first prego appt so I was never scanned or anything.

I'm trying not to be too excited or too nervous. I think it will sink in more after they do a beta test to confirm it.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Ive got my fingers and toes crossed for you! This is gonna be your sticky bean :thumbup:
I can imagine its hard to relax though. All you can do is take it one day at a time x
Dust :dust:


----------



## GI_Jane

OMG MACKJESS.  You are the first one of the thread. Congrats. I can understand you being nervous. I really hope this is a sticky bean for you. I know this will sound bad but I am jealous but also immensely happy for you.
Fingers crossed.x


----------



## mackjess

GI_Jane said:


> OMG MACKJESS. You are the first one of the thread. Congrats. I can understand you being nervous. I really hope this is a sticky bean for you. I know this will sound bad but I am jealous but also immensely happy for you.
> Fingers crossed.x

Jane - I've been jealous/happy before in these threads. I def understand. But it always gave me hope because I knew it would be my turn soon, so next we'll be seeing some BFP posts from you. :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

Thank you mackjess. Just shows how lovely a person you are trying to make me feel better when you have a lot on your mind with the bfp and have a bad cold too.

How is your cold today? 

When will you get bloods done, progesterone test etc?

Just out of interest, did you get a bfp on the same dpo as your last one? What I mean is, like before I got my bfp at 8dpo and I wondered if the strength of them would vary between pregnancy. Mind you according to dh I'm not allowed to test early now anyway.

What did your dh say?


----------



## mackjess

Jane, we are all lovelies that are going thru something we should never have to.

The cold is much better today, just that leftover congestion gunk that makes you sound terrible even though you feel better. I think the sore throat and fever were just bad because I didn't want to take advil. I took Tylenol instead and it really doesn't do anything for me.

I haven't told dh yet. He thinks the line is supposed to be as dark as the control line. Also, I started my mc about 36 hours after my last bfp so I think I need the confirmation from a beta test as well.

when I call my ob, she will call in an order for bloodwork to check hcg and all my hormones to see if they look good. I'm new off the pill so she thinks I will need to take progesterone. I'll have those results today and will talk to dh then.

last time, we weren't trying yet. I'd been on the pill for 15 years, and because of my age and thyroid issues they said it could take up to six months for me to ovulate. I was supposed to have labs done in three months so the could test for ovulation. Not really necessary since I got knocked up the very next month.

when I missed my period in aug, I didn't think much of it. dh was not on town the week I ov'd, and I thought my cycle was off. I took a test that day, and 4 days later. still negative. about 9 days after missed af, I noticed my sense of smell went crazy, and finally got a faint positive test and confirmed it at the doc. I do feel better that this test is positive 4 days before my missed period. I think the first pregnancy was too soon after the pill so I wouldn't have had a good lining for it to stick. I started baby aspirin right after so I hope it helps my bean stick. I also had diff symptoms this time, so I don't think it's a chemical pregnancy like they said it probably was before.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mackjess, I am so praying you have a sticky bean!! I am so excited for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

Mackjess!!! yay!!!! I was really hoping you'd get a bfp. Makes me a little more hopeful for myself. I understand the nervousness, but I really hope everything turns out well for you!


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> I started baby aspirin right after so I hope it helps my bean stick. I also had diff symptoms this time, so I don't think it's a chemical pregnancy like they said it probably was before.

I was thinking too about taking the baby aspirin even though I've not been advised to- seems to help people but also not hurt.

My mum (who had a mc years and years ago) and a good friend who had one a year ago, said that they felt a difference between their loss BFP and their viable pregnancy but when I pushed further to see what they meant by that they couldn't explain. So maybe the fact you feel different too is a good sign.

Did your ob ring you back with results?- I know you're in the states so is still quite early there.


----------



## mackjess

GI_Jane said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> I started baby aspirin right after so I hope it helps my bean stick. I also had diff symptoms this time, so I don't think it's a chemical pregnancy like they said it probably was before.
> 
> I was thinking too about taking the baby aspirin even though I've not been advised to- seems to help people but also not hurt.
> 
> My mum (who had a mc years and years ago) and a good friend who had one a year ago, said that they felt a difference between their loss BFP and their viable pregnancy but when I pushed further to see what they meant by that they couldn't explain. So maybe the fact you feel different too is a good sign.
> 
> Did your ob ring you back with results?- I know you're in the states so is still quite early there.Click to expand...

Thank you, I'm hoping the fact that I have new symptoms that never showed up at 5-6 weeks, and the fact that my test was positive days before AF rather than being negative up until it was 9 days late are good signs.

They did a urine test to confirm it at the doc along with bloodwork, but I won't get the beta/progesterone results back until Monday. I will probably be kind of anxious until then. :wacko:


----------



## mlm115

What's the deal with baby aspirin? What is it supposed to do?


----------



## mackjess

I take it because I'm so new off of the pill that it will help thicken the lining in my uterus and make it more rich in oxygen, which makes implantation easier. It can also help if clotting in the placenta was ever an issue that causes miscarriages in early pregnancy and they usually test for this if you have multiple unexplained miscarriages. I'll be taking it up until I'm 8 weeks pregnant.


----------



## mackjess

Oh, and your doggie in your profile pic is adorable. :)


----------



## mackjess

JohnsonGirl said:


> Congrats mackjess thats BRILLIANT news!! Im so happy for you. :happydance:
> Post A pic when u can. How many dpo are you and if you dont mind me asking how long has it been since your loss?
> I love hearing the positive stories- makes me feel so much more confident for the future xxx

Aren't you testing soon Johnson? You had the infamous good luck bird poop on you after all. 
:happydance:


----------



## mlm115

Oh, that makes sense! I think I'll ask my doc about that since I'm newly off the pill too. 

I stole the dog profile pic idea from you, hope you don't mind!


----------



## Hanrahans05

I would love! Only been a month since my m/c, still going through blood work and showing BFP still. 
Good luck to everyone trying I hope we all get our Christmas wish!


----------



## cozmos

my AF came this morning yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im actually so rlieved iv been gettin on like looney for weeks! i hope to god that thats us back on track .


----------



## mackjess

cozmos said:


> my AF came this morning yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im actually so rlieved iv been gettin on like looney for weeks! i hope to god that thats us back on track .

Yay Cozmos!! My emotions were so much more in check after my AF showed up. The first cycle I had before AF I was loony toons! Who knew the witch could bring such relief??
:happydance::witch:


----------



## cozmos

im feeli so normal again its a relief !!! its good to feel a bit more in the loop of your own body!! there is hope ladies....i even feel like myself wich is amazing....ps....also had wine so thats definately helped.
im happy now, a bfp on 2013 is good enough for me, im jus gonna let my hair down an enjoy our christmas, think we need that after this year.


----------



## mlm115

cozmos said:


> my AF came this morning yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im actually so rlieved iv been gettin on like looney for weeks! i hope to god that thats us back on track .

That is awesome, woo hoo! Can't wait til I can say the same!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Cozmos- thats great news!! Isn't it funny how we desperately want af to come now!! And im still hoping for A negative hpt aften my d&c- its all A bit backwards!!

Mack- im still waiting for my first af post d&c. All my tests are still positive. Hubby and i are NTNP so i suppose im making things A bit complicated for myself. If af dosent come when she's supposed to i'll have no idea if its because of the mmc or because im preg again! (Though- im A vet and pretty good with the ultrasound so this time im gonna scan myself all the time- i was too nervous to last time and really regret it- i would have caught the mmc much earlier)


----------



## cozmos

JohnsonGirl said:


> Cozmos- thats great news!! Isn't it funny how we desperately want af to come now!! And im still hoping for A negative hpt aften my d&c- its all A bit backwards!!
> 
> its brill chic im in pain an loing its good to feel iv moved on, ur turn next !!!


----------



## cozmos

mlm115 said:


> cozmos said:
> 
> 
> my AF came this morning yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im actually so rlieved iv been gettin on like looney for weeks! i hope to god that thats us back on track .
> 
> That is awesome, woo hoo! Can't wait til I can say the same!Click to expand...

:thumbup:bring it on chic it wont be long


----------



## cozmos

mackjess congratulations by the way im over the moon for u chic, may this be a super sticky lil beanie for u....
hopefully the begining of our own wee lucky thread .
its great that u feel different this time round so relax and enjoy 
cant believe u never told dh lol id never be able to contain myself...hav u said yet?


----------



## cozmos

mac congrats by the way heres to a super sticky beanie for u....keep ur feet up and relax chic,
did u tell dh yet lol, i cant believe u haven told him i couldn keep that in?


----------



## mlm115

cozmos said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cozmos said:
> 
> 
> my AF came this morning yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im actually so rlieved iv been gettin on like looney for weeks! i hope to god that thats us back on track .
> 
> That is awesome, woo hoo! Can't wait til I can say the same!Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:bring it on chic it wont be longClick to expand...


Looks like AF showed up this morning for me! So strange, but I'm super happy!!! Maybe we will get our bfps at the same time this month too haha


----------



## mackjess

cozmos said:


> mac congrats by the way heres to a super sticky beanie for u....keep ur feet up and relax chic,
> did u tell dh yet lol, i cant believe u haven told him i couldn keep that in?

lol, yes I told him. I was just waiting till he got home from work.

I went to my regular doc as well, which he knew I was going there, because I felt the cold swelling in my chest and its common for me to get bronchitis. so when he got home he set the stage perfectly for me to tell him.

convo:
dh-how did it go at the doc
me-it was ok
dh-did you get antibiotics so you'd feel better?
me-yep, I got a zpack
dh-did they say you had bronchitis?
me-nope
dh-well what did they say you had?
me-a baby
dh- (jaw dropped)

Lol. He is really nervous as well so we aren't talking about it much until I get bloodwork results Monday


Johnson- I hope af shows for you soon! I expect this to turn into a very lucky thread by xmas!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

You know, they say that women synchronise af together so hopefully my af will take the hint from you ladies on this thread and show up soon!!! (Not you though Mack- you're our good luck mascott for this thread!!!)

:dust:


----------



## mlm115

Mack that is hilarious! How fun to be able to surprise him like that


----------



## mlm115

Johnson, I'm sure you've said before, but how far past d&c are you?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm 23 days past d&c


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> cozmos said:
> 
> 
> mac congrats by the way heres to a super sticky beanie for u....keep ur feet up and relax chic,
> did u tell dh yet lol, i cant believe u haven told him i couldn keep that in?
> 
> lol, yes I told him. I was just waiting till he got home from work.
> 
> I went to my regular doc as well, which he knew I was going there, because I felt the cold swelling in my chest and its common for me to get bronchitis. so when he got home he set the stage perfectly for me to tell him.
> 
> convo:
> dh-how did it go at the doc
> me-it was ok
> dh-did you get antibiotics so you'd feel better?
> me-yep, I got a zpack
> dh-did they say you had bronchitis?
> me-nope
> dh-well what did they say you had?
> me-a baby
> dh- (jaw dropped)
> 
> Lol. He is really nervous as well so we aren't talking about it much until I get bloodwork results Monday
> 
> 
> Johnson- I hope af shows for you soon! I expect this to turn into a very lucky thread by xmas!Click to expand...

That is so cute!!! I bought a "big brother" shirt at a garage sale, and I am going to put it on DS when DH gets home from work when I get my :bfp:, and then see how long it takes him to notice!

I have 5 days till I start the SMEP plan! I just hope DH doesn't have to go out of town any time during it! I think I will use pre-seed this month too. I have some left from when I got pg with DS.


----------



## mlm115

JohnsonGirl said:


> I'm 23 days past d&c

Hopefully you get yours soon! I know everyone is different, but I am 32 days past today. I like your comment about everyone synching up lol


----------



## cir1409

Af arrived today.... So frustrating sometimes... And only on day 25 which is very early for me. Also is very light which is same as last month early extremly light and only 2/3 days. Went to doc thurs so i got my bloods taken and have to go back again tues foe more tests.. Dp has to get h.perm test next month.

One of my best friends told me she is pregnant today. she wasnt trying. Is only in an on off relationship. It happenes so easy for some people. Just dosnt seem fair...


----------



## Mrs.Mason515

GI_Jane said:


> Would anyone else like a Christmas bfp?

GI_Jane,

I definitly want a BFP either for Thanksgiving or Xmas, when my family and hubbys family are all together...

I have read about cuuuute ways to announce during the holidays, everything from placecards on the table labed "grandma, grandpa, uncle ect" to stuffing stockings with baby booties... :cloud9:

-MM


----------



## Mrs.Mason515

cir1409 said:


> Af arrived today.... So frustrating sometimes... And only on day 25 which is very early for me. Also is very light which is same as last month early extremly light and only 2/3 days. Went to doc thurs so i got my bloods taken and have to go back again tues foe more tests.. Dp has to get h.perm test next month.
> 
> One of my best friends told me she is pregnant today. she wasnt trying. Is only in an on off relationship. It happenes so easy for some people. Just dosnt seem fair...


It seems unfair, I know, but one of my bffs went thru 3 miscarriages, and finally had her son last month, 2-1/2 months early. I have had 2 miscarriages, and am hoping for my 3rd being a charm. Sometimes its just fate, maybe it's just not time yet, but sooner or later it will come true for most all of us, hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## cir1409

Thanks mrs mason
Im trying to be positive and be patient telling myself it will happen. Next month will b the anniversary of my mc and was so hoping to have a bfp by then... Feeling pretty low today


----------



## GI_Jane

cir1409 said:


> Thanks mrs mason
> Im trying to be positive and be patient telling myself it will happen. Next month will b the anniversary of my mc and was so hoping to have a bfp by then... Feeling pretty low today

Hugs.x


----------



## cozmos

GI_Jane said:


> cir1409 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mrs mason
> Im trying to be positive and be patient telling myself it will happen. Next month will b the anniversary of my mc and was so hoping to have a bfp by then... Feeling pretty low today
> 
> Hugs.xClick to expand...

double hugs chic, keep ur chin up xx


----------



## mackjess

little paranoid. slight spotting this morning. only when I wipe after I pee, not enough to get in my undies. No cramps. kinda brown, mucusy. sorry for all the tmi. had a darker line on my frer this morning so that's good, and my boobs still feel very sore. af would start tomorrow so I don't know if could be implantation. skeered!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Mack- im sure its just implantation, you're gonna be just fine lovely x

afm- finally got a negative on hpt 24days post d&c! Feel like im able to move on a bit now. No idea what my ovaries are up to though- cant really track ovulation until ive had an af. Had lots of ewcm today and ive been on holiday so lots of bd'ing!! Hubby away for a week now though :nope:

Hope everyone else well today xxx
:dust:


----------



## Bambola

Hi everyone

I would love to join your thread.. I too am praying for a BFP by Christmas time. I had MMC in October and had a D&C on 18 October... Have not had AF yet.. very foolishly hoping I will be one of those 'amazing' stories who dont even get an AF after D&C and falls preg immediately with a healthy baby.. 

Mackjess i hope all is ok..


----------



## mackjess

thanks, it seemed to stop for awhile. took a nap and then a teensy bit more spotting after I woke up. still brown and not enough to show on my liner so I think I'm ok. No cramping. I was even good and didn't call the ob. She will be calling me in the morning with my bloodwork from Friday anyway. hoping she will have me come in again to see if the hcg has gone up


----------



## Bambola

mackjess said:


> thanks, it seemed to stop for awhile. took a nap and then a teensy bit more spotting after I woke up. still brown and not enough to show on my liner so I think I'm ok. No cramping. I was even good and didn't call the ob. She will be calling me in the morning with my bloodwork from Friday anyway. hoping she will have me come in again to see if the hcg has gone up

I have everything crossed for you hun...


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mackjess- I will be praying for you!! Lots of sticky beans!!!


----------



## Lbrum

Hi girls, can I join? I had my first pregnancy a few months ago and it ended in an early miscarriage at 5 weeks 4 days. We decided to wait until after my first af to start trying again. It came 4 weeks after the miscarriage so this is our first month. I think I ovulated last Sunday ( a few days early) based on ewcm. Back to waiting every month to see if af shows up! Good luck for today mackjess xx


----------



## mackjess

Hi Lbrum! So sorry about your loss. But congrats on your AF and getting to move on to the 2 week wait! loads of fun. GL, and I hope that was OV last week.

AFM - Left a vmail with my doctors nurse. Since I had the spotting issue over the weekend it will probably take a bit longer for her to call back because she will wait until she talks to the doctor before calling me. LOL, I shouldn't have said anything and bombarded her when she called with my lab results from Friday. Really hoping they have me back to check if my HCG is rising. I'm even going to log into work and try to catch up from last week. Today is a gov't holiday, but I have my first one on one with my new boss tomorrow and here I am behind from missing 3 days of work last week!!

Hope everyone is doing well. Johnson - hope everything gets sorted out for you soon hun. It sucks when you are wondering what your body is doing. Oh, the joys of being a woman.


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> Hi Lbrum! So sorry about your loss. But congrats on your AF and getting to move on to the 2 week wait! loads of fun. GL, and I hope that was OV last week.
> 
> AFM - Left a vmail with my doctors nurse. Since I had the spotting issue over the weekend it will probably take a bit longer for her to call back because she will wait until she talks to the doctor before calling me. LOL, I shouldn't have said anything and bombarded her when she called with my lab results from Friday. Really hoping they have me back to check if my HCG is rising. I'm even going to log into work and try to catch up from last week. Today is a gov't holiday, but I have my first one on one with my new boss tomorrow and here I am behind from missing 3 days of work last week!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Johnson - hope everything gets sorted out for you soon hun. It sucks when you are wondering what your body is doing. Oh, the joys of being a woman.

Hey mackjess, thanks for keeping us posted. Hope you can concentrate on work! I feel distracted some days just thinking about getting a bfp let alone waiting for the doc to call about results. Seriously though, non TTC activities are probably a good thing especially if you have a new boss!

Welcome new ladies to the thread.


----------



## mackjess

The OB finally called back. She thinks the spotting was the rest of the IB working its way out (I had 3 tiny red dots last Tuesday) and that my HCG and Progesterone look great for me being at 3/4 weeks. I'm going back in now for HCG to make sure it's rising like it should. I was so busy doing a happy dance that they were going to recheck it today that I forgot to ask what it was at Friday. My progesterone was at 19 whatever that means. So now just one more long wait until tomorrow to find out if HCG is doubling. I will feel SO much better then. For now I haven't relaxed enough to feel pregnant. I haven't even told my sister yet, as much as it pains me. Just sharing w/DH and you gals for now. I just can't get my hopes up yet unless tomorrow brings good news.


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> The OB finally called back. She thinks the spotting was the rest of the IB working its way out (I had 3 tiny red dots last Tuesday) and that my HCG and Progesterone look great for me being at 3/4 weeks. I'm going back in now for HCG to make sure it's rising like it should. I was so busy doing a happy dance that they were going to recheck it today that I forgot to ask what it was at Friday. My progesterone was at 19 whatever that means. So now just one more long wait until tomorrow to find out if HCG is doubling. I will feel SO much better then. For now I haven't relaxed enough to feel pregnant. I haven't even told my sister yet, as much as it pains me. Just sharing w/DH and you gals for now. I just can't get my hopes up yet unless tomorrow brings good news.

Yey to a great start :happydance:


----------



## Lbrum

I'm sure it will. I know how nervous you must be but just try to remember that there is no real cause for concern at the moment other than a little spotting that lots of women get in early pregnancy! I'll keep everything crossed for good news tomorrow xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> The OB finally called back. She thinks the spotting was the rest of the IB working its way out (I had 3 tiny red dots last Tuesday) and that my HCG and Progesterone look great for me being at 3/4 weeks. I'm going back in now for HCG to make sure it's rising like it should. I was so busy doing a happy dance that they were going to recheck it today that I forgot to ask what it was at Friday. My progesterone was at 19 whatever that means. So now just one more long wait until tomorrow to find out if HCG is doubling. I will feel SO much better then. For now I haven't relaxed enough to feel pregnant. I haven't even told my sister yet, as much as it pains me. Just sharing w/DH and you gals for now. I just can't get my hopes up yet unless tomorrow brings good news.

Yay!! :happydance: I'm so glad everything is looking good! Let us know how your blood check goes today!


----------



## mlm115

Mack, that is great news! Woo hoo!


----------



## divasmom

I am hoping to have a bfp soon- at the sametime i am supernervous about beingpregnant again knowing that there are negative outcomes. My due date is coming up and it feels like there are babies everywhere


----------



## Bambola

Mackjess - That is awesome news!! Yes, please keep us posted. i am so happy for you :) 

Divasmom - you will get your bfp soon! I can imagine that coming close to your due date would be really difficult - mine wouldnt have been till May, so still some time to go, however i can imagine it will be tough... hang in there xxx


----------



## divasmom

cir1409 said:


> Af arrived today.... So frustrating sometimes... And only on day 25 which is very early for me. Also is very light which is same as last month early extremly light and only 2/3 days. Went to doc thurs so i got my bloods taken and have to go back again tues foe more tests.. Dp has to get h.perm test next month.
> 
> One of my best friends told me she is pregnant today. she wasnt trying. Is only in an on off relationship. It happenes so easy for some people. Just dosnt seem fair...

I totally understand about people not trying and it just happens:hugs:


----------



## jabish

10 DPO today but a BFN


----------



## mackjess

praying for a bfp for you!


----------



## Lbrum

I'm 10 dpo today too but going to wait a few days to test. This is always the worst bit! Good luck, keep us posted! xx


----------



## jabish

good luck to you too Lbrum and thanks sooo much Mackjess...keep the prayers comming...i am sooo nervous


----------



## GI_Jane

At 10dpo don't think I could resist the urge to not test but then I'm naughty like that!


----------



## GI_Jane

Forgot to say good luck ladies :flower:


----------



## Lbrum

Lol it is hard but I'm trying to wait until Monday if I can! Not sure if I will though in all honesty!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Good luck to all the ladies testing this week :thumbup:

I've started using opks now that my hcg is 0 to see when i ovulate again. Not sure what will come first-af or ovulation. Its 4 weeks tomorrow since my d&c.......wonder whats going on in my body!!

:dust:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good luck testing ladies! I'm ready to see a lot of :bfp:!!

Tomorrow is CD8, so I am going to be starting the SMEP plan. Praying that it works!


----------



## Topanga053

@Johnsongirl- I'm crossing my fingers for AF for you soon!!

@Mack- congratulations!!!!! I'm sure everything is fine! Please keep us updated and maybe share some of your good luck!! ;-)

I almost forgot what CD today was (yay! I love it when I forget because it means that I've actually been focusing on other things in my life!!!). It's CD14, so I probably have another week or so until ovulation. It's been _wonderful_ this month, not charting or using OPKs or following any plans. It's really helped me focus on other aspects of my life, whic has helped my emotional healing a lot!


----------



## Bambola

Hi ladies

I am a bit upset today as i think that i missed ovulation this month. From charting my bbt it appears that I actually ovulated early this week which was much earlier than what my OB said i would after the d&c (he said 4-6 weeks after D&H, this was shy of 4 weeks) 

I am pretty annoyed to be honest... we had no sex in that period so no chance of bfp this cycle.. I am really frustrated and upset.. I feel ripped off... Also a little annoyed that DH didnt want to have sex over the weekend.. I know that sounds so horrible but i cant help it - i am a ball of emotions.. 

Sorry for the vent..


----------



## Lbrum

A good old vent always makes us feel better! Your cycle can be all over the place the first month but hopefully it should settle down by next month for you. Sending hugs xx


----------



## cozmos

i missed my ovulation last month too as me and my beloved were having a grump lol, ah well......i wasnt goin to try so hard this month as id love to let my hair down over xmas but iv changed my mind.....now my afs over i cant wait for this next week to get busy....id love nothin more than to give us a lil suprise for xmas, im cutting out caffein from tomoro and gettin into a healthier lifestyle....
i really hope we all get our xmas bfps we deserve it and theres still plenty of time girls!!


----------



## mlm115

I wish I was the type that could relax about all of this, but I can't stop thinking about TTC! It's hard to focus on other things in life when I want so badly to get a bfp again. 

I was looking at my calendar earlier and thinking how fun it would be to give DH a positive test as an early Christmas present. 

Hope we all get our bfps so we can relax!


----------



## MamaTex

Bambola said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am a bit upset today as i think that i missed ovulation this month. From charting my bbt it appears that I actually ovulated early this week which was much earlier than what my OB said i would after the d&c (he said 4-6 weeks after D&H, this was shy of 4 weeks)
> 
> I am pretty annoyed to be honest... we had no sex in that period so no chance of bfp this cycle.. I am really frustrated and upset.. I feel ripped off... Also a little annoyed that DH didnt want to have sex over the weekend.. I know that sounds so horrible but i cant help it - i am a ball of emotions..
> 
> Sorry for the vent..

:hugs:

Awww, I think your body is just wonky after a loss. It always sucks when you are ready to get to baby making and your partner is not or schedules don't allow for it! I hope you get the opportunity soon. The year is not over yet :happydance:


----------



## GI_Jane

Bambola said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am a bit upset today as i think that i missed ovulation this month. From charting my bbt it appears that I actually ovulated early this week which was much earlier than what my OB said i would after the d&c (he said 4-6 weeks after D&H, this was shy of 4 weeks)
> 
> I am pretty annoyed to be honest... we had no sex in that period so no chance of bfp this cycle.. I am really frustrated and upset.. I feel ripped off... Also a little annoyed that DH didnt want to have sex over the weekend.. I know that sounds so horrible but i cant help it - i am a ball of emotions..
> 
> Sorry for the vent..

Sorry bambola, I totally understand how gutting it feels to know you are out this cycle. I hope that af comes quickly for you so you can get down to business next cycle. I know it's hard and I should take some of my own advice but we must also not put too much pressure on ourselves either. I desperately want this too :flower:


----------



## Topanga053

GI_Jane said:


> Bambola said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I am a bit upset today as i think that i missed ovulation this month. From charting my bbt it appears that I actually ovulated early this week.
> 
> GI Jane, did you chart before your loss too? I started charting right after my loss and my BBT did not follow the normal patten. Last month, I had a sustained temperature hike one week before my positive OPK. I'm sure that's fairly unusual, but I just wanted to throw it out there.
> 
> And if you did miss O this month, we'll all be here rooting for you next month! xoxoxoClick to expand...


----------



## GI_Jane

I didn't chart before my loss but I monitored CM religiously. This cycle- my first proper since first af after the loss the CM does not see to be following the standard pattern- I'm not sure if I've already ovulated or not. I've also been taking Angus castus and I think that may have changed things too....for me I'm just waiting, watching and BD'ing often!

Where are you all in your cycle? Any of you plan to test soon?


----------



## Topanga053

I started charting right after my loss and NOTHING made sense. My CM corresponded with my BBT hike, but my OPK wasn't positive until a week later. I don't know if that cycle was unusual because--like you--it was the first one after the loss. I've decided not to chart this month, so I really don't know!

I'm on CD16 right now and I anticipate I'll ovulate early next week, although I'm not sure. We're just BD'ing often and I'm trying not to worry too much about dates or CM or anything! ;-)

I hope we ALL get BFPs this month!!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

GI_Jane said:


> I didn't chart before my loss but I monitored CM religiously. This cycle- my first proper since first af after the loss the CM does not see to be following the standard pattern- I'm not sure if I've already ovulated or not. I've also been taking Angus castus and I think that may have changed things too....for me I'm just waiting, watching and BD'ing often!
> 
> Where are you all in your cycle? Any of you plan to test soon?

Just read that you're good at understanding cm. Im still waiting on af after my d&c 4 weeks ago- ive started having thick sticky cm- lots off (tmi!) Do you know where that would put me in terms of a cycle?


----------



## Lbrum

I'd say that means you're pretty close to ovulation if not already ovulating. For me it's usually the same time near enough.
How are you now Mackjess? All good so far?
Is anybody else testing/close to testing?


----------



## mackjess

Johnson, I second that you are getting close to OV. If it gets thinner, clearer, slicker, you are in your prime BDing time! 

Lbrum, I'm good so far. Waiting patiently (RIGHT) for my first appt on the 29th.

Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## Lbrum

12 dpo and trying not to test as I want to wait until at least when I'm due. Pretty hard though. What is the appointment for? Is it just because of the spotting or do you get them that early over there. In England it's pretty much go away and come back when you're 12 weeks! Am assuming you're not in the UK?


----------



## mackjess

I am very thankful to be in the US after hearing about the waits in Canada, UK and elsewhere. Usually first appts are around 6-7 weeks, and hopefully I get to hear the heartbeat. Sometimes if it's a bugger they may not find it til week 8. I did bloodwork a few times to check the HCG and it was doubling, so they think the spotting was leftover implantation bleeding.

Good job on the not testing! I was really bad about it and went thru a few BFNs.


----------



## Lbrum

It's so much better to see you sooner, you really are better off in that way over there!
So far so good in not testing but it's a little harder every day! Tbh it's quite nice knowing there's a chance too, a negative would spoil that for now!


----------



## mackjess

Yeah, although I was frantic each day waiting for the test results. urgh. There isn't anything they could do if the numbers weren't good at this early stage, I think the OB is just busy and didn't want to waste her time with an appt unless it was good sticky bean. LOL. She is a bit cool. I love the nurse though and she is at a really good office so I'm sticking with her. Seems like a very good OB, just not the best bedside manner.


----------



## GI_Jane

Lbrum said:


> It's so much better to see you sooner, you really are better off in that way over there!
> So far so good in not testing but it's a little harder every day! Tbh it's quite nice knowing there's a chance too, a negative would spoil that for now!

Keep us posted, so you will be testing sunday or Monday? Are you trying not to symptom spot?


----------



## Lbrum

Trying but that is impossible. The problem is (i've been here before) I almost start to imagine symptoms. I have been feeling a little queasy but it could all be in my head! If I don't come on Monday then I'll test first thing Tuesday morning


----------



## cozmos

me too sn i cant wait keep us posted on ur symptoms i love it lol


----------



## Lbrum

Ok I'm 14 dpo and should come on today or tomorrow. I've had a little bit of cramping this morning do waiting to see what happens now!


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry so not do. I'm posting from my phone!


----------



## GI_Jane

Lbrum said:


> Sorry so not do. I'm posting from my phone!

Predictive testing is such a pain...Lol I meant texting....see it just did it to me! 

Are you having normal PMS symptoms? Good luck. you should test tomorrow morning if no sign today. I'm excited for you :happydance: see this is why I test early and can't keep surprises- I'm terrible.....


----------



## Lbrum

I keep getting cramps but normally if I do get them it is literally as I come on not before. It's so hard to know if you're looking for signs though! Starting to weaken, may take a test tomorrow, will see how strong I'm feeling!


----------



## GI_Jane

Lbrum said:


> I keep getting cramps but normally if I do get them it is literally as I come on not before. It's so hard to know if you're looking for signs though! Starting to weaken, may take a test tomorrow, will see how strong I'm feeling!

I am the devil on your shoulder saying do it :winkwink:


----------



## Lbrum

Haha will definitely post either way if I do!


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh but only do it if you've got some cheap ones- don't waste the expensive ones if it's not FMU - that's kind of how I did it with my bfp before. 

Such a con, you can wee on something that cost you £7 upwards! Such a waste if it's a BFN!


----------



## Lbrum

I'll only test with fmu so if I give in it will be tomorrow morning, if not Tuesday morning


----------



## Lbrum

I gave in and did a test this
morning and it was negative. I'm guessing af will come at some point today. At least i put of my misery a little now even though I did want it to be positive


----------



## Topanga053

I'm so sorry, lbrum. :-( I was really hoping it would be BFP! Take some time to make yourself feel a little better... junk food and trash TV sounds in order!! This is always such a tough time. :-( I'm sure we'll all be doing a BFP dance for you next month!!


----------



## mlm115

Sorry lbrum. Although you're not really out until af actually shows up right?


----------



## GI_Jane

Sorry to hear that Lbrum :flower:


----------



## Lbrum

Thanks girls. I'm ok though, first month of trying since the miscarriage so would have been mega lucky for it to be positive anyway


----------



## Lbrum

When is everyone else testing btw?


----------



## Topanga053

Well, you're a much more optimistic person than I am!!! I had a really hard time with my first AF after my MC. Heck, I STILL have a hard time! What's your secret??? ;-)


----------



## Lbrum

It will be my second af. We didn't try until after the first because I was scared of falling pregnant, not being able to date it and freaking out. I just try to stay positive. It doesn't mean I don't get down and I was really disappointed when I saw a negative. The first af was horrible in some ways as it reminded me I wasn't pregnant any more, but in other ways i was relieved that I could start again! I just try to focus on looking forward but having a good cry whenever I need. And I probably sound a lot more grown up about it than I really am. If I dwell on it I really freak out that I'll never have a baby, I just try not to let myself


----------



## Bambola

Lbrum said:


> It will be my second af. We didn't try until after the first because I was scared of falling pregnant, not being able to date it and freaking out. I just try to stay positive. It doesn't mean I don't get down and I was really disappointed when I saw a negative. The first af was horrible in some ways as it reminded me I wasn't pregnant any more, but in other ways i was relieved that I could start again! I just try to focus on looking forward but having a good cry whenever I need. And I probably sound a lot more grown up about it than I really am. If I dwell on it I really freak out that I'll never have a baby, I just try not to let myself

I am expecting first AF since miscarriage this week- also bummed I didn't get BFP on first cycle :nope: hope I can have your strength!! :hugs:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies how is everyone?
Im having a grumpy day!! Had some light brown bleeding yesterday morning and i was really excited thinking that af was finally arriving (32 days post d&c) but since then- nothing, its totally gone.
I've got mixed feelings because i know i'll feel sad when it arrives but the greater part of me just wasnts it over and done with so i can move on and get back to ttc. My brain and body just wants to get pregnant again!! :shrug:

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Hope the witch stays away for those testing this week xxx

:dust:


----------



## Topanga053

Hey Johnsongirl!! Grrrrr... I was hoping it was AF! I know you've been waiting (*patiently*) for it for awhile, so hopefully it comes soon! 

I'm ovulating today, so we'll see what happens! This is my favorite time of month because I feel like it's the only time that I can actually _do_ something!! The rest of the month--waiting for AF, then waiting for O again--drives me absolutely crazy. I'm a really active, Type A person, so it's really hard for me that so much of this process is completely out of my control.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Topanga053 said:


> Hey Johnsongirl!! Grrrrr... I was hoping it was AF! I know you've been waiting (*patiently*) for it for awhile, so hopefully it comes soon!
> 
> I'm ovulating today, so we'll see what happens! This is my favorite time of month because I feel like it's the only time that I can actually _do_ something!! The rest of the month--waiting for AF, then waiting for O again--drives me absolutely crazy. I'm a really active, Type A person, so it's really hard for me that so much of this process is completely out of my control.

Thanks Topanga- my patience is definately getting stretched! You're totally right about the control part- i cant stand not knowing and being in control of my body- the only thing i seem to be able to do is poas haha!!
Good luck for the ov'ing and getting some bd'ing in!!


----------



## Lbrum

You never know, it may still be the start of af. Give it a few days, fingers crossed. And enjoy the next few days Topanga. I'm with you on it being the best time of the month


----------



## mlm115

I hope that it is a sign af is about to start Johnson. I totally relate to how you feel waiting for first af- you just want to move on already!

Topanga, good luck! Hope this is the time that works out for you!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Topanga053 said:


> Hey Johnsongirl!! Grrrrr... I was hoping it was AF! I know you've been waiting (*patiently*) for it for awhile, so hopefully it comes soon!
> 
> I'm ovulating today, so we'll see what happens! This is my favorite time of month because I feel like it's the only time that I can actually _do_ something!! The rest of the month--waiting for AF, then waiting for O again--drives me absolutely crazy. I'm a really active, Type A person, so it's really hard for me that so much of this process is completely out of my control.

I totally get how you feel about this time of the month. I'm due to ovulate this coming Saturday and with a 40 day cycle, sometimes it feels like forever to come around! Hope your making the most of your OH today!! :winkwink:


----------



## Lbrum

Hi girls. I'm a bit confused. Still no sign of af although it's been feeling like it's coming for 4 or 5 days now. Wondering if I got my ovulation date wrong, but I had ewcm (although it was pink tinged) on cd 8 which is when I always ovulate. I have a 23 day cycle and am now on day 25. Could it just be the miscarriage messing up my cycle? Although I thought it messed up your ovulation date, not the luteal phase. Any ideas?


----------



## mlm115

Lbrum- maybe your cycle is different since your loss, or maybe when you tested before it was just too early to get a bfp....


----------



## mackjess

lbrum I had a shorter luteal phase after my mc. And the next cycle I got knocked up so the cycle change didn't appear to affect much longterm. maybe you did ovulate a bit late, or maybe you need to take another test. or maybe both. :)


----------



## bluebird

Hi everyone!

I sooooooooo want a BFP for xmas!!! I had a D&C on Nov 9th and I am still spotting/getting positive HPTs *ugh* I know I should wait until that first af to start trying again, but I am probably the most impatient person on the planet....

So as soon as I get a negative HPT, does that count as CD1?? I have an ovulation kit so I'm ready to go, I know it won't do me any good though until all that HCG is out of my system. Waiting sucks!

Congrats Mackjess, good luck to you in this pregnancy. It looks like everything is going awesome!

Lbrum- I really hope this is your BFP, maybe your ovulation date changed after the MC and you will get your BFP in the next couple of days!!!


----------



## mackjess

Hi bluebird. Sorry about your loss, and sorry I'm probably not much help on when CD1 is. I had a natural m/c at 5 weeks. Since mine was so early by OB told me to count the first day of bleeding as CD1. And I used OPKs that month and sure enough I ovulated about 16 days later. So that first month I OV'd late and got AF early! I am pretty sure that you won't OV again if HCG doesn't drop under 5 though so some ladies start testing for OV about a week after they get negatives on pregnancy tests. 

Sorry I'm rambling. I just have seen so many different stories since joining this page, but most of them end up with BFPs so that is good news. Some get AF right after HPTs drop to negative. For some it takes 1-3 cycles to get back to normal, and for others bam they are prego the very first cycle. A girl in one of the other threads just got a BFP today after m/c on 10/25, so it can happen!

And MLM, I'm glad you are in the states because I'm going to dognap your dog. LOL

Lbrum, any updates?


----------



## bluebird

Yeah, I have been reading through lots of threads and everyone's experience is all over the map. I think I will start OPK testing as soon as I get a negative HPT, I may start my period a couple days later but hey, at least I tried right?!?! 

And anyway, it gives me something to do instead of waiting around :)

Jess I am going to dognap your dog!! That face is ridiculous. I have 2 boston terriers with the same coloring and the same 'God help me' look


----------



## mackjess

I love boston terriers! That pic was when Jake was a baby and I just asked him if he ate the giant hole in the linoleum floor. Now he is 12, fat, smelly, gray, and on heart pills. A general all around mess. So if you want him I'll give you the folder on his issues and a basket of pills to go with him! Hehe, He is still a happy doggie though. Just a little slower and a little more into naps than destroying kitchen flooring.


----------



## mlm115

Bluebird- I finally got a negative hpt about 3 1/2 weeks after d&c, then ovulated at 4 weeks 2 days after d&c. So yeah, I'd start with the opks as soon as you get that negative test. 

Lbrum- let us know if you test again, I'm hoping for a bfp for you!

Mack- you can have her!! Just kidding, I love my dog a lot (crazy dog lady here!) but she has a TON of energy. She got us up like 3 times last night and I was thinking how it is good prep for a baby!


----------



## bluebird

Thanks MLM! That sounds like a plan, ooooh I'm getting excited now. I took an HPT on Monday and it was lighter than the control line plus I have been excercising like crazy. So I may be back on the TTC train soon, fingers crossed!!

Btw, is your puppy a puggle? Too freakin cute!! And my bostons are way worse than a baby. My daughter started sleeping through the night at 6 weeks but my boston terrorists wake us up AT LEAST twice a night. They act like they need to go out and then they just stare at us like "well it seems I no longer have the urge to urinate, but since you're up can you feed me a turkey treat?" lol gotta love them.


----------



## mlm115

bluebird said:


> Thanks MLM! That sounds like a plan, ooooh I'm getting excited now. I took an HPT on Monday and it was lighter than the control line plus I have been excercising like crazy. So I may be back on the TTC train soon, fingers crossed!!
> 
> Btw, is your puppy a puggle? Too freakin cute!! And my bostons are way worse than a baby. My daughter started sleeping through the night at 6 weeks but my boston terrorists wake us up AT LEAST twice a night. They act like they need to go out and then they just stare at us like "well it seems I no longer have the urge to urinate, but since you're up can you feed me a turkey treat?" lol gotta love them.


Hahaha that is hilarious! Yes, my dog is a puggle. 

I hope you get your neg. hpt soon. I kinda wish I started TTC before my first af now. Oh well too late now!


----------



## Lbrum

No updates yet. I'm going to wait a couple of days and of still nothing then take another test. With myths pregnancy where I miscarried I didn't test positive until 5 weeks so fingers crossed. Trying not to get my hopes up too much, prob justo body messing around!

Hey bluebird! I don't think you can guarantee cd1 until your first af but it doesn't mean you can't catch before then! It sounds like you're not far off!


----------



## bluebird

Oh man, I'm excited for you Lbrum! I have zero patience- even when it comes to other TTCers- I can't wait for you to find out. Let us know as soon as you test!!

And you're right, I know there's no guarantee that I will even ovulate before that first real period so I am definitely keeping that in mind. But I am going with the OPKs just in case I'm one of the lucky ones!! It it makes me feel better to know that I am doing SOMETHING besides waiting, even if it is a long shot :) 
My daughter is 17 months this week and we really want her to have a sibling close in age- ideally 2 years apart. We nailed it right on the head, my angel baby would have been due 3 weeks before her 2nd birthday *sigh* But all is not lost.... 2 years 3 months would be a Xmas miracle!


----------



## Lbrum

I'm fairly certain I ovulated the first month and many women do so there's a good chance! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## cozmos

i think i did too chic so i would just pay real attention to wats goin on with u, i missed last eggi boo hoo!!
i should be ovulating anyday now i hope fx for us all.


----------



## bluebird

Thanks!!! I have a feeling I'm going to be spending quite a bit of $$$ on OPK strips this month.... but its so worth it :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Grrrrrr, its 5 weeks since my d&c and still no AF.......WHERE ARE YOU!?!?
Negative opk and hpt today. Oh well, suppose i'll just keep bd'ing and see what happens!!


----------



## bluebird

Bummer Johnson! So frustrating.... how long have you been getting negative HPTs?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

bluebird said:


> Bummer Johnson! So frustrating.... how long have you been getting negative HPTs?

Hi Bluebird- ive been getting negative tests for about 10 days now. im sooooooooooooo impatient. Me and dh started bd'ing as soon as we were allowed. Had a small amount of brown spotting 3 days ago and i really thought af was coming but-no, no sign. :growlmad:


----------



## bluebird

Could the brown spotting have been ovulation spotting?? Or better yet, implantation bleeding?!?!


----------



## mackjess

I think the brown spotting was af and she will be getting positives on those opks soon. I had barely any spotting for a day and a half. I only knew it was af because I used opks after my mc and the spotting stats about two weeks after I ov, and I used opk's again after the spotting and ov'd about two weeks after that. I think I just bled so much during my mc that my first af was very scant.


----------



## bluebird

You're probably right Jess, that sounds more likely. But we can hope right?? :)


----------



## mackjess

All the scenarios are good, it means her body can let her TTC soon or already has a bean. :)


----------



## calliebaby

Think i'm joining here 
I miscarried on October 26th and it was natural. It lasted five days. We decided to try right away. Af is due on Saturday and i'm positive she is coming. It looks as if my cycle is still regular, so that's a positive. I think that when I ovulate in December, I'll be due to test on the 22nd, but will try and wait until Christmas eve. I chart, so I pretty much know what my cycle is doing. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bluebird

Welcome Callie! I am hoping to be testing around Dec 22nd as well, if my eggies cooperate that is :) wouldn't that be the best Xmas present ever for the 2 of us?!?


----------



## calliebaby

I'm really hoping so. It would be so nice.


----------



## Lbrum

Af showed up today 3 days late so I guess it's just that my cycle's still not settled down!


----------



## Bambola

Hi ladies- just checking in. Love reading everyone's progress! I have a feeling December will be a good month for us!! Just for ladies who are interested- I ovulated just past 3 weeks after my d&c and got very heavy AF just under 5 weeks post D&C. Today is CD2! I was annoyed I ovulated so early (and missed a ttc opportunity) but am ready to try in 2 weeks!! I am charting bbt daily and doing opk (both saliva and urine) !!!! I guess it's positive that my body bounced back so quickly after D&C??? I think... Don't know! Just want my peanut..


----------



## Lbrum

Definitely positive. You now have a fresh start this month. I'm with you. I love hearing everyone else's progress. Fingers crossed for this month for you!


----------



## bluebird

Hi ladies, just took an HPT.... Still positive *aaaaaaargh!!* it was slightly fainter than Monday and took longer to come up, so that's a good thing. I'm so ready to get back to TTC, it's only been 2 weeks since my D&C so i know I'm just being a bit inpatient. I really want a shot at the Xmas BFP though!!
Yay for bambola and lbrum, good luck this cycle, fx I'll be right behind you!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi lovely ladies. No real news from me today. Had a bit more spotting (tiny tiny amount) but still no af. Hpt and opk negative today......im gonna have to buy some more soon lol:blush:
Still crossing fingers for af to turn up so i can get on track for my christmas bfp!

:xmas3::dust: :xmas3:


----------



## Barhanita

Hey everyone. Sorry for joining late. We lost two babies this summer, then went off ttc. Now we are back (somewhat), I am somewhere between 2 dpo and 9 dpo (haven't been charting), and I really want this to be a bfp month, and a take home baby. And I already decided that we can tell our family on Christmas, since we are all gathering together... I am full of hope, but also very scared. Unfortunately, there are not many people around me to talk to about this, so I seek support online.


----------



## Lbrum

Hey barhanita. We all share exactly the same mixture of hope and fear. Chatting on here has helped me loads, I hope it helps you too!

It would be so fantastic if we all got our Christmas bfps!


----------



## Barhanita

Lbrum said:


> Hey barhanita. We all share exactly the same mixture of hope and fear. Chatting on here has helped me loads, I hope it helps you too!
> 
> It would be so fantastic if we all got our Christmas bfps!

When are you testing?


----------



## Sophiasmom

Ok if I join in? I had my 2nd mc Nov 5th @5 wks, and I'd love to have a BFP for Christmas. DD is my rainbow baby, and I never expected to have another loss. This one has hit me really hard. DH and I are NTNP this month, but I plan on charting more seriously again in Dec. I don't really know what my body is doing right now. I got pregnant before I'd had a ppaf, then mc'd for 3 days. A week later AF showed up. This month is to sort of let my body get sorted out. I hope we all get our sticky BFP's!! fx'd for all of us!! :dust:


----------



## Lbrum

When are you testing?[/QUOTE]

I'm only on cd2. Last month was the first time we'd tries since my miscarriage so let's hope it's second month lucky


----------



## Lbrum

And hey Sophiasmum! Of course you can join! Are you testing this month at all, or is it December now?


----------



## bluebird

Welcome Sophiasmom and Barhanita!! I'm on CD1 (I think???) I had a D&C 2 weeks ago and the bleeding just stopped today so Im really just guessing on my CD. Fx for a Xmas BFP for everyone!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hello all ladies and welcome to the thread new ladies.

Can't believe that Christmas is just over 4 weeks away :xmas6: ! Scary...

I'm at the beginning of my two week wait now - my first since the loss and feeling ok about it- will keep busy and try not to ponder on the dates too much. Well I will try anyway!!

Having the threads has helped me so much since the mc and it's nice to know that we all feel the same about trying again- I don't know if I could go through another loss but the risk will be worth it to eventually have a rainbow baby in my arms.

I've got a good feeling we'll see a few bfp's from this thread :happydance:

Have a good weekend all.x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good morning ladies! How is everyone this morning? FF finally put crosshairs on my chart, so I am officially in the TWW at 3DPO! Praying that implantation will begin to happen in the next few days!


----------



## Topanga053

Welcome to the new ladies!!

GiJane and Pray- Crossing my fingers for your BFPs this month!!! I hate the TWW! Keep us updated!!

As far as me, who knows!?!? Once again, I'm having multiple days of +OPKs. This morning is day 6 of positive tests. It's driving me crazy. I've tried reading about it online, but haven't really found any definitive answers. Last month was 4 days of positives. I think I'm going to call my OBGYN on Monday. It's really concerning me because (1) it seems insane, (2) I don't knwo when I'm actually ovulating (I stopped temping this month to try to stop obsessing, ha!), and (3) if I'm ovulating at the END of my positive tests, then Im only having like a 5 day luteal phase!!!! 

I guess the only upside is it makes the TWW bearable because I never KNOW if I'm in the TWW or not! ;-)


----------



## mlm115

Topanga, that is a lot of positive tests, wow. I'm using digital ones and have not gotten a positive yet (on cd15). I normally ovulate around now, so very impatiently waiting to see a "yes" on my test screen!

Jane and pray2b- fingers crossed for you ladies!


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you everyone for you welcoming words. I keep fx for all of us.


----------



## calliebaby

As long as af comes today as scheduled, I should be testing on Christmas eve! I just want her to sure up already!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Lbrum said:


> And hey Sophiasmum! Of course you can join! Are you testing this month at all, or is it December now?

I'm having an internal struggle about that lol! It would be nice to have one month free of ttc stress, but I'm dying to get pregnant again. For me (a poas-addict lol) it will be tough to truly NTNP, so I've been debating just going ahead and using opk's. I know my hcg is back to 0, and I had af just a few days after my m/c. So, I'll probably start charting again and bd'ing every few days.

I'm pretty sure I just solved my debate! :haha: ttc it is!!


----------



## Lbrum

I think we all feel like we should be able to be more relaxed about it than we actually are!


----------



## mackjess

MLM - Don't give up. I thought I was out last month and finally got a positive OPK on CD17. This was after OV early the cycle after my m/c on CD13!

Pray and Jane, GOOD LUCK ON YOUR 2WW. I also have a great feeling about this thread. 

Welcome and hello to the new ladies! Sorry you have to be here, but glad you found this lucky little thread.


----------



## Lbrum

Hey Barhanita. I just saw in another thread that you got a bfp. Congratulations that's great news


----------



## calliebaby

Well, af got me yesterday. I'm actually fine with it. I had a very regular 29 day cycle. I can now officially try for a Christmas bfp!!!


----------



## Lbrum

It's weird how sometimes you don't want it to come but in other ways when it does it kind of reassured you that everything is still working! You'll probably be testing around the same time as me at Christmas. Fingers crossed for this month


----------



## mlm115

Barhanita - looks like a congrats is in order! yay!


----------



## mackjess

I'm freaking out a bit today. Last time I miscarried, we were in Chicago sitting at a restaurant eating and I kept feeling these weird little pulls. Almost like a moment of dizziness and would feel like I got pulled down a bit. It wasn't enough to disturb me, and I figured it was because I'd been on the train for several hours earlier that day. My m/c started some time that night. This morning when I woke up I was having those exact same pulls, kinda dizzy feelings. I haven't been in a train, or even a car. No spotting, cramping or anything, and my bbs still hurt like crazy. I'm hoping it's just sinuses making me dizzy as I'm very congested today.

But something feels kind of off. My head has that same exact weird feeling that I haven't had since the m/c in Sept. I went to bed feeling so hopeful and reassured. One more day til I am in week 6, and I've made it days past my m/c. I was only 5+2. I thought I was home free and feeling positive for the first time since my BFP, so I don't think it's nervousness making me imagine things.


----------



## mlm115

Jess, I hope it is nothing. You are going to the doctor this week right? It is so hard to say what is normal and what is not with pregnancy. I really hope everything turns out to be fine!


----------



## Lbrum

You may not be imagining things but that's far from it definitely being a miscarriage. You're bound to be analysing every little twinge or feeling, as anyone who's been through a miscarriage would. If I'm ever pregnant I'll be exactly the same but try not to panic. Lots of pregnant women feel dizziness or weird tummy pains, they don't always lead to miscarriage x


----------



## bluebird

Hi Jess, with my DD I had all kinds of dizziness pulls twinges... It's your uterus expanding for that gorgeous little baby you are growing :) Try to relax, I'm sure everything is just perfect


----------



## mackjess

Thank you ladies. I've also heard that pulling and light headed can be a symptom of early pregnancy as everything expands. So I'm gonna just go with that, or try to. :) 

Taking it easy today, and I took an extra half of my thyroid pill. I got my thyroid checked the first time at week 5 and they increased it. This time I realized sooner I was pregnant, I may have been 3+6 when I got it checked and they didn't need to increase it yet. Took a little extra til I can go in and get it tested again in case I need it.


----------



## mackjess

bluebird said:


> Hi Jess, with my DD I had all kinds of dizziness pulls twinges... It's your uterus expanding for that gorgeous little baby you are growing :) Try to relax, I'm sure everything is just perfect

LOL, that's what I was just typing. And it explains why I haven't had this feeling since I was pregnant last. Thank you soooo much dear, it really is reassuring.


----------



## Lbrum

Hey Mackjess. How are you feeling today?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Arrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhh. Ladies im having a slight melt down!!
I've been testing negative on IC hpt's for 2 weeks now since my d&c 5 1/2 weeks ago. Im really impatient for af and for curiosity sake i used a more expensive hpt (a proper one my DH says!) this morning- wel the bloody thing is a clear positive!
Now....im not getting my hopes up at all that its a new pregnancy- its prob just hcg from my miscarriage but im so annoyed that its still hanging around when i thought i was past that stage. I know there is also a slight slight teeny tiny chance it could be a new pregnancy. I work in a job dangerous for pregnant women and i take heparin every day due to a clotting probblem so its super important i know whats going on.....as i said before-aaaarrrrrggghhhhhhhh!

The sensible part of my brain has already commanded me to call the doctors- im waiting for his retun call :shrug::wacko::nope:

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Lbrum

Omg it's so hard to say. What a nightmare! It seems a little late to still have hormones left. I know this isn't what you want to hear but the only thing you can do is wait for the doctor. Make sure you keep us posted


----------



## Sophiasmom

I agree. I would think that all of the hormones would be gone by now. I read that if there's still any tissue left the hcg could stay elevated, but that's unlikely after a d&c. Unfortunately I think the doc is the best resource in this case. Sorry :( (or fx'd that it's a new pregnancy!)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

My GP said it was too complicated for him to figure out and he was gonna phone the hospital for advice and get back to me!!!......at least he's honest!
:wacko:


----------



## Lbrum

That's so much better than go away and come back in a week which is what you usually get if they don't know. Hopefully they'll get you in for tests. Fingers crossed for a bfp


----------



## Sophiasmom

maybe they should just check beta hcg a couple of days apart. That way they can see if the level is going up or down.


----------



## Sophiasmom

I had levels drawn until it was <5, which then is considered negative. I honestly haven't taken any hpt's, but that's bc I only want to relate those to positive moments (believe me, it's taken restraint at some points)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm in the uk and they don't do routine hcg tests so the only way I have of tracking it is to take hpts. Going for bloods in the morning. The doc sounded a bit disapproving that we haven't waited for af before ttc again!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

oh, ok. I didn't realize they won't do routine tests. Fx'd for you then!!!


----------



## Lbrum

I know, it's a nightmare over here! And tell the doctor where to go! It's your body not his. And I'm assuming they didn't tell you to wait as I got no advice over what to do after my miscarriage at all! From being on this site I do think the care for pregnant women seems to be better in America. 

Fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## mackjess

Fx for you Johnson Girl. If you had gotten HPT negative tests, regardless of the brand, after the m/c I think that is a good sign.

Lbrum - Feeling good today, but a little worried because my symptoms aren't as strong. My appt is Thursday so I'm praying we get good news then.


----------



## bluebird

Hi Johnson, fx for you... I think you may have a little bean growing! It seems unlikely that you would be getting negative HPTs for two weeks (even if they were the cheapies) and then get a clear positive. 

Mackjess- praying for good news for you, I'm sure everything is perfect though :) 

Having my 2 week followup today after the D&C, I have no idea what they are going to go over. Hoping I don't lose it being in the office again....I'm getting butterflies just thinking about it


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Thanks bluebird, hope your follow up goes ok. I'm soothing my meltdown with cake!!!


----------



## Topanga053

Mackjess- sending prayers your way for both a healthy pregnancy AND a calm mind!!

Johnson- I agree with bluebird that it seems more likely that you're pregnant again. Fingers crossed!!!

As for me, I had my 8th consecutive positive OPK this morning, so I called my doctor's office. The nurse seemed pretty concerned, so I'm scheduled to meet with my OBGYN next Monday. I wish it was earlier because I want answers (!!!!!), but it's probably a good thing because my period is due this weekend, so I should have even more information about the length and regularity of my periods before the appointment. Who knew TTC could be this stressful? :-(


----------



## bluebird

Hi Topanga!

That is wierd stuff, what is going on??? Have you taken an HPT lately? I've heard an OPK will show up positive when you are prego.... could that be the case?


----------



## mackjess

I second the HPT Topanga!


----------



## Topanga053

Thanks ladies! I haven't taken an HPT yet this month, but it seems too early for an OPK to be picking up on HCG even if I was pregnant; my period isn't due until this weekend. And last month I had 4 days of positive OPKs and wasn't pregnant.

I read one article in a medical journal that said that some women have long surges (2-4 days), so that might explain last month's 4 day surge, but not 8 days! 

Everything else I can find suggests that hypersecretion of LH is caused by PCOS (I don't know if I technically have hypersecretion, but it seems the most plausible explanation), but I don't have any symptoms of PCOS. I've never had any tests done, but I had three ultrasounds this summer and they all showed that my ovaries were perfectly normal, no cysts or anything. 

It also doesn't make sense because hypersecretion of LH causes infertility/miscarriages, but we got pregnant after only 2 months last time and hypersecretion of LH does not seem to cause a blighted ovum, which is what I had. 

I'm trying not to, but I'm really freaking out! I'm so scared this is going to mean something bad. :-(


----------



## mackjess

Well the good news is that if they see you and do some tests, and think you are not ovulating they can give you Clomid or something to kickstart it. I've heard sometimes they have to use Clomid after a m/c. I hope they get it sorted out for you soon dear.


----------



## Topanga053

Thanks, Mackjess. Hopefully it's something that simple. I just can't believe that all of this stuff keeps happening. :-(


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Topanga- I got a pink line on an opk before a hpt with my last pregnancy.....take a hpt, it may all just mean you're pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Prayers for you that it is simple and they figure it out fast. It isn't fair. It must be very common because when I went to my OB right after the m/c she scheduled a 6 week follow up for me and mentioned they might run tests during the follow up to see if I needed Clomid if I didn't get AF or Ovulate. Basically she didn't want me to panic if stuff didn't go back to normal on it's own and it sometimes needs a kickstart.(she knew I used OPKs). Since I did good on getting AF on sched and OPKs seemed normal she didn't do any tests.


----------



## Topanga053

Thanks ladies. I always feel so much better after coming on here. I don't know what I would do without you all! <3


----------



## Lbrum

Hey Topanga, sorry you're having such a stressful time. The others are right though, it could be pregnancy or equally nothing to worry about. So many people on here seem to have so many weird things going on with their bodies after miscarriage and it usually seems to just be caused by all the changes in hormones. Try not to freak out until you know anything, it's most likely to be something that's really easy to sort out


----------



## Topanga053

Morning everyone! Just to update you, I had another +OPK this morning (#9) and a negative HPT. Can't wait to get some answers!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Topanga- thats really frustrating, hope you get some answers soon.
MackJess- how are you feeling today- symptoms?

AfM- had some bloods this morning so i can only wait and see what they say. I took another hpt this morning and I cant deceide if i see a line- its definately a squinter! Maybe yesterdays was a false positive. My DH is going mad at me for testing all the time- he's right though, im only winding myself up!

Hope everyone is feeling good and positive today xxx
:dust:


----------



## mackjess

morning Johnson girl. Feeling tired but pretty good today. I had terrible lower back pain due to ligaments relaxing, actually it was one of my first symptoms but I didn't realize that was a symptom, that started about week 3-4 and its FINALLY getting better. I'm sure my DH will be relieved that I will be whining about it less. LOL. I haven't had ms yet, just queasy moments that happen later in the afternoon. So we will see if that turns into ms soon, it was pretty darn close yesterday! Not excited about it, but I'll take whatever being pregnant throws at me.

I hope all the lovelies are doing well, and FX for everyone in the 2WW!


----------



## mlm115

Johnson, hope your bloods come back good, although it sounds like they should! Husbands just don't understand our obsessive need to test, haha. 

Glad everything is going well Mack, I'm excited to hear how you'd appointment goes on Thursday!!


----------



## Topanga053

Johnson, I agree with Mlm... husbands just don't understand! Mine is much more patient than me about everything in this process! ;-) You keep testing as often as you want to!!


----------



## bluebird

Johnson- with my daughter I had 3-4 days of super faint SUPER squinty pink lines. I'm sure everything is just fine with you and you have a healthy little bean growing in there!! No way it was a false positive, if that line shows up the HCG is THERE!


----------



## cozmos

hi ladies havent been on for a while hope yous are doin great and congrats to bfp ladies.
im on cd 20 and had pos opks last 2 days becoming negs las night, sore boobs today so im guessing iv ovd some time in last 24 hrs.
very confused at the late ov, usually my cycles are 28 days an that seems bit strange but hay ho perhaps im goin to have a longer cycle this month as its my first real cycle from the dnc.
weve bin on the ole baby makin train tho with bells on so fx, well no in a few weeks fx for the rest of us xx


----------



## GI_Jane

That's a few of us in the two week wait now so hoping we'll have some bfp announcements soon!


----------



## mackjess

FX for you 2WW ladies.

Jane, I know it's so hard not to symptom spot but I love the possible implantation feelings you have.

Cozmos, don't worry about the late OV day. I OV 2-4 days late (I don't temp or really feel it so only go by OPKs) and I caught the eggy anyway! Goood luck!


----------



## cozmos

yous wont believe this but my bff who jus had her baby,well hes 12 weeks now, was preg at same time with my twins, well...shes 5 weeks!!! its crazzy lol,
shes all biz but completely shocked!!! crazzy crazzy.
shes all like hurry up an be pregnant so im even more determined now...oh the funny ways in which life goes x


----------



## JohnsonGirl

cozmos said:


> yous wont believe this but my bff who jus had her baby,well hes 12 weeks now, was preg at same time with my twins, well...shes 5 weeks!!! its crazzy lol,
> shes all biz but completely shocked!!! crazzy crazzy.
> shes all like hurry up an be pregnant so im even more determined now...oh the funny ways in which life goes x

wow- thats really fast work!!

Excited for all the TWW ladies :happydance:


----------



## bluebird

Whoa baby, her kids will be less than a year apart!!! That will be super tough for the first few years, but then Im sure they will be BFFs when they get a little older. Good luck Cozmos, I hope you are pregnant very very soon so your baby can be a BFF too!!!


----------



## Topanga053

That's crazy!!!! But I agree with bluebird, hopefully you'll get pregnant soon Cozmos and your kids can be BFFs!! ;-)

As for me, I need to vent a little bit today. I've had two of my friends recently suggest that we should get tested for infertility. Seriously!? We got pregnant within two months of trying the first time and I haven't even finished my second cycle since the miscarriage!!

I know they mean well, but I'm already terrifed that we'll never be able to have a healthy baby and hearing stuff like that just worries me even more. I know that objectively there is absolutely no reason to worry that we're infertile, but it's hard not to and comments like that just scare me even more! I know they both meant well, but I wish they hadn't said that! :-(


----------



## GI_Jane

What a crap thing to say, talk about not informed- an mc is absolutely not about infertility- idiots. I take it they've never had a mc?


----------



## mackjess

Oh hugs Topanga. It's hard to understand not being thru a m/c. The first thing my OB said after my m/c was that there was good news, that I AM fertile, and that usually is the biggest part of the battle in her job. I think that's been a reminder in this thread before. We are all fertile, it has happened, the magic occurred and it will again. You hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## mlm115

Try not to think about those comments Topanga, they don't know what they're talking about! You CAN and WILL get pregnant again!


----------



## bluebird

Topanga they have NO idea what they are talking about!!! You just happened to fall into the 20% that first try, there is an 80% chance that your next pregnancy will be normal and healthy. And I bet you anything that you'll be prego within the next couple of cycles. It soooooo true that if you haven't been through a miscarriage (or had someone close to you go through one) you just don't understand. Try not to let their ignorance get to you!

How are you feeling Jess? Appt is tomorrow right? 

Ok- my turn to vent :) It's been 3 weeks since my D&C, bleeding stopped a few days ago so I started OPKs on my Clearblue Fertility monitor. 2 DARK LINES!!! Aaaaaaargh!!! That means that my estrogen is still elevated and my HCG is still way up there. I thought I was on CD 6 (6 days since bleeding stopped) but it turns out I am on like negative CD 6. Bummer!! I want a xmas BFP.... or at least a shot at it lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind me joining!! I found out that there was no baby on Oct 4.. and induced m/c on Oct 9... and I finally stopped bleeding! My HCG last week was 24 last week, but I passed a bunch more, and waiting on a phone call from my dr to see what my HCG was yesterday. It is looking like I should be TTC here in the next few days.. so hoping for my Christmas miracle!


----------



## mackjess

Honestly, this is the most scared I've been in my life. I don't mean to sound ungrateful for having another BFP, but it's about all I can do to keep myself together. I think I'm going to go home, download a Kindle book then totally tune out tonight. I just have to make it thru a few more hours today and then half day of work tomorrow. This is even more scary than when I was in the ER with my m/c. One loss can be a fluke, so scared about multiple losses or how I'd make through it again. And I'm not really symptomatic today. That is always worrisome.


----------



## Topanga053

Thanks for all of your kind responses!!! I always feel so much better after sharing stuff here. :happydance: It's so nice to have people who understand!

GIJane- Haha you hit the nail on the head. Not only have neither of them ever had a MC, they both got pregnant the first month they tried and had very easy pregnancies.

Mack- My OB said the same thing! I try to remember that on bad days! ;-) And _is_ your apt tomorrow?? I can't wait for an update!!

Bluebird- Oh no! :-( That's so disappointing. Are they not doing blood draws to monitor your HCG levels? As annoying as that was, it was nice to know what the exact numbers were and to see them going down. The waiting is always the hardest part. I'm sure you're almost there!

Aknqtpie- Welcome!! Yay for being able to start TTC!! I can't wait to hear how things go! I hope you get a Christmas BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

I'm feeling very positive about this cycle. I'll be cd9 on Sunday and will start trying. I usually ovulate between 13 & 16dpo. I really hope to wait and test on Christmas eve. I should be one or two days late at that point.  positive thoughts.


----------



## Topanga053

mackjess said:


> Honestly, this is the most scared I've been in my life. I don't mean to sound ungrateful for having another BFP, but it's about all I can do to keep myself together. I think I'm going to go home, download a Kindle book then totally tune out tonight. I just have to make it thru a few more hours today and then half day of work tomorrow. This is even more scary than when I was in the ER with my m/c. One loss can be a fluke, so scared about multiple losses or how I'd make through it again. And I'm not really symptomatic today. That is always worrisome.

Sorry, Mack. This hadn't posted before I posted my response. I'm so sorry, sweetie. I'm sure it must be scary; I can't even imagine. I think this is your rainbow baby. You certainly deserve it! I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry. This baby is going to be healthy and beautiful and you are a strong woman who can make it through anything the world throws at her.

And, on the days you can't handle it, we're all here to lean on. :hugs:


----------



## mlm115

Aw Mack, sorry you are feeling that way. Good news is you will feel more reassured after tomorrow. I think finding something else to focus on is a good plan!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mack- everything is going to be fine! When i was PG with my son there were days that I didn't really feel any symptoms. They can come and go! Try to relax!


----------



## aknqtpie

Mack - I am nervous about all of that too. I was scared Sh*tless before I had a mc, let alone trying again.. Really do not want a repeat performance. 

Topanga - People who have never been through a m/c don't understand what emotional trauma (let alone physical) that our bodies and minds have been through.. so it is insensitive of them to suggest (after 1 m/c) to go in for fertility treatment. Like you, I am also scared that I will not be able to conceive and will have multiple ones.. but just gotta ignore them. By the way.. are you a Boy meets World fan, or is that your name?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies
I had my bloods back today and hcg is at 3.5 so definitely not a new pregnancy. More likely a very rare false positive on the test. I'm ok about it though, glad my levels are low post mc, just need af to show up!! 

I agree with all the comments about people not knowing what they're talking about with mc's. How insensitive and ignorant to suggest you have fertility issues. Mack's doc is right- we can do it!!

Good luck for your appt tomorrow mack :)

I'm on call tonight and already shattered- gonna try and get some sleep xxx


----------



## Lbrum

Hey Topanga. How ridicous, do some people even think before they open their mouths???!! They have no clue what they're going on about!
Mackjess, hang in there. You're doing really well it's so normal that you'd freak out. Let's hope tomorrow's appointment helps keep the fears at bay at least for a bit!
And I'll keep my fingers crossed for you bluebird for a chance at a Christmas bfp. It's not completely out yet!
Welcome Anqtpie, sorry you're here but fingers crossed for good news for you by Christmas
And Callie I plan to test Christmas Eve too. I'd be late by that point but I like the idea. Whether I'll hold out or not remains to be seen!


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry hadn't read before I posted but sorry Johnsongirl but well done for being so positive. It's easier some days than others but I try to be the same of possible


----------



## Topanga053

AK- Thanks for the kind words. It's always nice to be reminded by someone other than myself (!!) that MC really is a *trauma*. It just validates my struggles with it. And no, it's not my real name; I'm just a huge Boy Meets World fan!!! 

Johnson- oh sweetheart, i'm so sorry. I'm glad you're being so positive about it. You're definitely a role model for me! At least you know that your levels are where they need to be, so AF should be showing up anytime. I had my period a week or two after my levels were in the double digits, so I'm sure yours is coming anytime. Then the TTC can begin in earnest!!!! ;-)


----------



## aknqtpie

Topanga053 said:


> AK- Thanks for the kind words. It's always nice to be reminded by someone other than myself (!!) that MC really is a *trauma*. It just validates my struggles with it. And no, it's not my real name; I'm just a huge Boy Meets World fan!!!

Anytime! I love this website because it has been a good support group for me! 

Did you hear that they are making a spinoff called Girl Meets World.. it is Cory and Topangas daughter.. and they are bringing back the original cast... Super exciting!!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Topanga- I agree with everyone. People that haven't had a mc cannot understand it at all. I'm sorry their insensitivity hurt you :( And I agree with Mack. My doc said the same thing about being fertile after my 1st mc. That's a huge bit out of the way. Now we all just have to have sticky babies!

Mack- Try to relax. With my daughter my symptoms definitely came and went at times, and I completely analyzed every bit of it. I started thinking that if I could keep myself relaxed and happy that the baby would be relaxed and happy :) I hope all goes well tomorrow

Johnsongirl- I'm sorry it wasn't a BFP, but great news that your hcg is <5! My doc says that's a negative, so now time for your body to start making a good environment for a sticky bean!

Akn- Welcome! I'm in another forum with you too! Hope we're all heading towards our Christmas BFP's!! :xmas16:

Afm, I'm on cd 14, and no positive OPK yet. (the whole NTNP thing went out the window) I'm hoping this cycle stays fairly normal, but I guess I'll see in the next few days. Definitely getting darker. I'm too impatient I suppose! Baby dust to all, and to all a good night!! :haha:


----------



## cozmos

i totally agree bout people bein insensitive , please dont let it get u down like its been said were all fertile ladies thats why were on here , only weve had a bit of bad luck....that will defs change!!!!
i think im out this month im quite sure of it id had pos opks a week ago and then this week too so im v confused. goin to stick to the original plan and just enjoy xmas.
my friend i was sayin abouts sister is 13 weeks also lol. all go over here.
baby dust too all xx


----------



## Topanga053

aknqtpie said:


> Did you hear that they are making a spinoff called Girl Meets World.. it is Cory and Topangas daughter.. and they are bringing back the original cast... Super exciting!!!

I did!!! I just learned that a couple of days ago. I am beyond excited!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluebird

Johnson- Oh no! I'm so sorry, on to the next cycle I suppose. I hope this is a lucky one for you

MackJess- Good luck at the appt today! Like the other ladies said, I'm sure everything is just perfect with your little bean. I can imagine how nervous you must be.

Topanga- LOL I watched BMW religiously growing up. I had the biggest crush on Shawn- of course I'd fall for the bad boy :)

Have a great day everyone, one day closer to our BFPs right??


----------



## aknqtpie

Mack - Good luck at your appointment!! 

Bluebird - Who didn't have a crush on Shawn?


----------



## mlm115

aknqtpie said:


> Mack - Good luck at your appointment!!
> 
> Bluebird - Who didn't have a crush on Shawn?

I personally thought Eric was much cuter than Shawn! lol


----------



## Topanga053

mlm115 said:


> I personally thought Eric was much cuter than Shawn! lol

I think they were both cute, but I loved Shawn's bad boy persona! ;-)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hmmmmmm, should i know what 'Boy Meets World' is? :shrug:
(Remenber im a uk girl!!)

Well ladies- I resigned from my job today- drama!! Its been building for a while and im a bit sad about it because i love love love the team that i work with but I do mostly horse and farm work (im a vet) and this last pregnancy made me realise i just dont want to put myself in dangerous situations every day if i get pregnant again (oops- WHEN i get pregnant again) So im gonna be a cat and dog vet for a few years while i start a family- I can always go back to the horses later :winkwink:

Still no af for me but lost of cramps....yawn!!

How is everyone today? Anyone due to test? Its nearly december-can u believe it! Come on bfp's xxx
:xmas12:


----------



## bluebird

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hmmmmmm, should i know what 'Boy Meets World' is? :shrug:
> (Remenber im a uk girl!!)
> 
> Well ladies- I resigned from my job today- drama!! Its been building for a while and im a bit sad about it because i love love love the team that i work with but I do mostly horse and farm work (im a vet) and this last pregnancy made me realise i just dont want to put myself in dangerous situations every day if i get pregnant again (oops- WHEN i get pregnant again) So im gonna be a cat and dog vet for a few years while i start a family- I can always go back to the horses later :winkwink:
> 
> Still no af for me but lost of cramps....yawn!!
> 
> How is everyone today? Anyone due to test? Its nearly december-can u believe it! Come on bfp's xxx
> :xmas12:

Thats right, WHEN you get pregnant! Very cool that you are a vet, hopefully this will be a good change for you. 

Having a good day today- yesterday was the first day since I found out about the M/C (3 weeks ago) that I didn't cry. I told my hisband and he said he was proud of me haha! That made me giggle. 
Im on CD 7, just waiting around to O.... it may not even happen this month because I haven't had a proper AF yet. We will see!

And Boy Meets World was this awesome sitcom on in the 90's that every kid in the US under the age of 15 watched. It was about a group of kids in elementary school that were always up to goofy antics :)


----------



## aknqtpie

JohnsonGirl - It is a show that aired in the US in the 90s... They play reruns on Disney now.. Its a show us 90s US kids can all relate to lol... 

I wanted to be a vet when I was younger.. but glad you are still going to be able to be a small animal vet. Pretty cool!

Topanga - I think it was the hair.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I just googled boy meets world- looks vaguely familiar!!

Bluebird- are you using opk's? Its 6 weeks today for me and i still cry now and then (like today for example!) Im glad you're feeling better xxx


----------



## bluebird

Eric was way cute! But sooooooooo ditzy :)


----------



## Topanga053

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hmmmmmm, should i know what 'Boy Meets World' is? :shrug:
> (Remenber im a uk girl!!)

Ahhhhh OMG I can't fathom someone not knowing what BMW is!!! Really, I wish you lived closer than the UK and I would send you my BMW DVDs! ;-)

I'm sorry that you had to leave your job working with horses, but I'm glad that you're going to be safer! You'll have to let us know how working with dogs and cats instead is!!

Thankfully, I don't have to worry at all at my job. I'm an attorney, so unless one of the defendants I'm charging goes apeshit (always possible, I suppose!), I'm safe! ;-)


----------



## mackjess

I'm annoyed. When I called to make my first prenatal appt, the lady scheduling it said my doc likes to wait till 6 weeks so she can see something and hear the heartbeat. So she counted out 6 1/2 weeks to schedule me. So I'm all geared up for the ultrasound, but no. I had to schedule that for week 8, she doesn't do them this early. Oy. She did do bloodwork, so hopefully I get results tomorrow. Haven't had a lot of symptoms yet so at least getting those results will be reassuring. I don't even feel pregnant this week I've had so little symptoms.


----------



## Topanga053

Oh Mackjess, that's ridiculous. I would explain your situation and really push for an earlier ultrasound. Your peace of mind is so much more important right now than the doctor's "preferences".


----------



## bluebird

Topanga053 said:


> JohnsonGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm, should i know what 'Boy Meets World' is? :shrug:
> (Remenber im a uk girl!!)
> 
> Ahhhhh OMG I can't fathom someone not knowing what BMW is!!! Really, I wish you lived closer than the UK and I would send you my BMW DVDs! ;-)
> 
> I'm sorry that you had to leave your job working with horses, but I'm glad that you're going to be safer! You'll have to let us know how working with dogs and cats instead is!!
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have to worry at all at my job. I'm an attorney, so unless one of the defendants I'm charging goes apeshit (always possible, I suppose!), I'm safe! ;-)Click to expand...

Ha! I'm a financial advisor so my job is super safe too.... unless the stock market crashes of course. But they have our windows bolted shut so I wouldn't be able to jump out anyway.

Mackjess that is bananas, I thought the HB was visible at 6.5 weeks!!! So much stress for you for no reason. I'm sure everything is just fine, but it would be nice if they reaffirmed that for you ASAP.


----------



## mackjess

I tried. She said she'd rather wait till we know we will hear the heartbeat, and I know since I'm a little chubby already it can be harder to find at six weeks. She would've done it next week but I went ahead and scheduled it for 8 weeks. so now my scan is Dec 11th. which is fine but I wish they hadn't got me all excited about this week. I will feel alot better tomorrow if I know my bloodwork results. but she also did say that may take till Monday. think I'm gonna go cry now.


----------



## mlm115

Hopefully your blood test results are so awesome you won't be worried anymore!


----------



## bluebird

It just shows what a great mom you are already- totally in love an worried about your baby 24/7. Relax momma! You have the rest of your life to worry about your kiddo, don't use it all up the first couple of weeks :)


----------



## Lbrum

Have a good cry and then just look forward to getting your blood test results because that should reassure you a bit. And 11th December will soon come around, even if it doesn't feel like it now!

Johnson girl, boy meets world was on over here too. It was on when I was a teenager and I'm 31 now so maybe not your age range but I loved it when I was younger. I think it was on channel 4 at 6 on a weeknight or something!


----------



## Sophiasmom

I can't wait for GMW! I loved BMW! I wonder if Mr. Feeney will still be the teacher or be their neighbor?

On another note, I want to thank everyone for your support these past few weeks. I've really been having a rough time, and you've all helped me to get to a better place with this. You're all a great group of women, and I have a really good feeling that we'll all get our stick beans soon.


----------



## Topanga053

Awww Sophia's mom, that was so sweet and definitely what I needed to hear this morning! <3


----------



## Topanga053

Well, ladies, I'm out this month. :witch: arrived this morning. :-(

If you don't mind, I'd like to stay in this thread and keep getting updates from all of you!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Sorry topanga- stupid witch!! I'm not officially out but after the whole 'am I aren't I' pregnant this week, DH and I have decided to use protection until af arrives- it was just too stressful. Soooo I hope af hurries up- its been 6 weeks 3 days now since d&c. 

So I'm with topanga- out but would love to stay in the thread and cheer on all you other ladies this month. 
Next month it'll be us topanga xxx


----------



## Sophiasmom

Sorry Topanga :( I think we should keep this thread going! Even if our BFP's come after Christmas ;)


----------



## Topanga053

I love that idea! Rooting for the rest of you for this month though! ;-)


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey topanga, sorry to hear the witch got you. I am 10 dpo but feeling a bit PMS'y so think I will be out too this month and there will be no Christmas bfp...oh well at least we can have some alcohol this Christamas....:flower:

As for the thread, we can change the emphasis-after the witch lets work on getting our Bfp's before Christmas 2013 :thumbup:


----------



## mlm115

Sorry Topanga : ( I think I may be out this month as well but will test on Saturday just in case. I need to test then so I know if I can have a few cocktails that night or not! I think I missed my ovulation window though. Actually feeling ok about it though for some strange reason.


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: topanga ... Damn AF!!! 

Who knows it ill get a Christmas BFP ... Not really sure what my body is doing :-/


----------



## bluebird

Dang it!! I'm sorry Topanga that's a bummer. Yes please stick around! I may be out too, I have noooooo idea what my body is up to these days. Chances are I won't even ovulate this month *grrrrrrrr!!*


----------



## bluebird

Confession time: I just scoured the house for chocolate and finding NOTHING I started picking out the chocolate pieces from my Special K chocolatey delights cereal lol I am a monster haha! And I'm thinking af might be on the way....


----------



## mlm115

bluebird said:


> Confession time: I just scoured the house for chocolate and finding NOTHING I started picking out the chocolate pieces from my Special K chocolatey delights cereal lol I am a monster haha! And I'm thinking af might be on the way....

Lol you are hilarious


----------



## Sophiasmom

Hahahahaha! I've totally done that before Bluebird! I've eaten semi-sweet baking chocolate chips just to get some! There's a commercial about that, and I'm like,"oh my gosh! That's me!!"


----------



## Sophiasmom

I'm so excited!! I finally got a +OPK!! Time to :sex: hehe! Woohoo!


----------



## aknqtpie

Woohoo!! Get on it Sophiasmom!


----------



## Lbrum

Yay sophiasmom that's fantastic news! I too agree about keeping the thread going. I'm not officially out yet but my partner's been ill pretty much the whole of my fertile week so very unlikely! Fingers crossed for those of you still in it though


----------



## mackjess

OK ladies, now I'm scared. My labs came back and my HCG is great (49,500) but my progesterone was 19 a few days before I missed AF when I got it tested last, and now it's dropped to 11.5 so I'm starting progesterone today and getting it rechecked Wednesday. Not sure exactly what that means, the nurse said sometimes it changes so they do supplements. God I'm so scared.


----------



## Topanga053

Mackjess, I understand why you're scared, but it's wonderful that they know about it and you're able to take supplements to increase your levels. I'm sure everything is going to be absolutely fine. Please keep us updated. 

Afm, I have my doctor's appointment this afternoon to discuss the crazy number of positive OPKs I've been having, so I'm looking forward to start getting some answers about that!!


----------



## mlm115

Mack, so glad the hcg levels are so good! Also, it sounds like the progesterone is something they can fix, so it is good you found out. Did they say what the level is supposed to be at? It seems like your doc is on top of things which is great for you!


----------



## mackjess

She likes it to be at 20 by the end of the first trimester, so I was ecstatic that it was already at 19 when I tested on 11/9. She checked it again on 11/14, but I don't know what it was, just that everything looked good. 

Really scared because it dropped so much. That can be a sign that there is something wrong with the baby. Taking progesterone can help support it if it is a healthy pregnancy, but it doesn't really stop anything if something is wrong, which a drop can indicate. So, here's to waiting til my results Thursday. ARGH!


----------



## mlm115

Sorry Mack, I feel bad you are worried. It could wind up being fine though. We are all pulling for you and your bean!!


----------



## Topanga053

Agreed, Mack! We're totally pulling for you and baby. You and baby are both in my prayers this week!!!


----------



## mackjess

Thank you, praying it all works out and many times it does. The first 2 times I got my progesterone checked I was off work and had it done in the a.m. and the 3rd time it was an afternoon appt and late in the day. I've read it can be lower if you'd had meals, so I'm going to fast before I get it checked Wednesday since my appt is very early.


----------



## mackjess

Also got my scan bumped up to this Thursday. I don't know WHO I was trying to kid thinking I could make it until week 8! :haha:

So Thursday is going to be a big day, bloodwork results and a scan. Eek.


----------



## calliebaby

Good luck Mack! 
, I'm on CD 10. Nothing too exciting to report. Just going to bd as much as possible. I usually o between cd13 and cd16.


----------



## Lbrum

Fingers crossed for Thursday. Make sure you let us know how you get on. They're acting really quick so everything should be fine!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Thinking about you Mack. I've got a good feeling though- im sure it will all work out but i know you're gonna stress like crazy until thursday. Lets hope time flies for you.

Anyone due to test soon? Any early symptom spotters?

AFM- no news, yawn, no af, yawn yawn!!! :shrug:


----------



## aknqtpie

So decided that I am going to NTNP until I get my first cycle. Sex caused me to start bleeding again.. so I think I irritated my cervix or something.. who knows. But it is making me stress out... so I am going to not have sex and unless I ovulated the last couple days (which I doubted) I will officially start trying in hopefully by the beginning of the year.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hi ladies! I was looking at my chart yesterday and comparing it to last months, and I was getting so discouraged because my symptoms were the same, almost down to the exact days. Well I went ahead and tested this morning (12DPO), and :bfp: x4! I couldn't believe my eyes so I took 4 tests! The first one was an IC and I've got pretty convincing evaps last month with them, so I took a $ store test & a first signal all :bfp:!!! I'm so excited!!! :happydance: 

Here's a pic of my tests?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mlm115

Congratulations!!!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## mackjess

Congrats again Pray. I'm so excited for my KS buddy. 

PLEASE please please pllleeeaaaassseeee do a MUCH better job than I do about worrying about every little f-ing thing! LOL, learn from my example of how NOT to freak out. :hugs:


----------



## Lbrum

Yay congratulations


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats!


----------



## cozmos

congrats chic yipeee another bfp!!!! well done girls keep them comin.
iv a hosp app today to see a gynae doc think he goin to give me a wee once over to make sure theres nothin wrong with me down below, im plopping myself yikes!!! my af due on thurs been testing an gettin bfns boo hoo


----------



## bluebird

Congrats!! That's awesome!! Hopefully we'll have a few more by the end of the month :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay congrats pray :) :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Cozmos- hope everything goes ok at your appt and you're not out until af shows up!!


----------



## mlm115

Do any of you ladies know if you can get pregnant with hcg in your system? Last week I found I had an hcg blood count of 21 (7 weeks post d&c!), but I have gotten af and had a positive opk 8 days ago (after getting a bunch of negatives first so not caused by hcg). Just wondering.


----------



## aknqtpie

I have heard both that you can or you can't O with a little HCG in your system. I think it is inconclusive.


----------



## bluebird

I think you can still OV with HCG in your system, I've read stories where women got pregnant again while their Drs are still testing them down to zero. I still have HCG in my system (had a faint positive on Friday) and I SWEAR I OVed last week- I even had a peak on a Clearblue Monitor.
I've also read the opposite, that you can't OV until your HCG is below 5 again. So who knows??? 
Personally though, I think you can :) progesterone is actually what stops you from ovulating and HCG causes you to make progesterone.... You can have high HCG and still have low progesterone right?


----------



## Topanga053

Cozmos, how did your apt go???

Afm, I met with my OBGYN yesterday about how I've been having so many positive OPKs. She really was not concerned at all. She said she never really sees this, but that's also because people just stop testing. She gave me the option of doing the Day 21 test this month to just make sure that I am ovulating and that my hormone levels are normal. It was really reassuring that she was not in the least concerned and I am looking forward to the test just to have that final confirmation. She also looked at all of my ultrasounds again and said that everything down there is absolutely fine, so that's good! I feel so relieved!


----------



## Lindsfx

I hope it's not too late for me to join you ladies! I've been stalking this thread for awhile and I'm so happy to see the bfps and the optimism. :D

I had an ectopic pregnancy in July and was given the MTX shot to treat it, which thankfully worked well, albeit slowly. The whole thing was pretty devastating so I put ttc on the back burner for awhile to recover. But now I'm finally ready to try again and hope to have some company during what is sure to be an extra stressful tww! 

Today is CD 11 for me. I bded on Saturday and Sunday, and got a positive opk yesterday. My temp dipped this morning and I got a peak reading on my monitor, which was so exciting as it's my first month using it and I was worried I wasn't ovulating since my cycles have been wonky since my ep. Dh and I bded this morning. If my cycle progresses as it usually does, my temp should rise tomorrow and I'll officially enter the tww, which is almost like a three week wait for me since I have a seventeen/eighteen day luteal phase. :wacko: I'm not sure how I'm going to make it! I'm excited and hopeful but so worried about having another ectopic. I could definitely use some support.


----------



## calliebaby

Of course my bbt thermometer died this morning. Hopefully it won't mess up my chart too much.


----------



## bluebird

Welcome Linds!! Good luck to you, I'm 4dpo (maybe???) I had a D&C 4 weeks ago and I think I OVed last week, but it's hard to say. So I'll be testing about the same time as you. What day are you going to test?


----------



## Lindsfx

Hi, Bluebird! I'll probably start testing on the 13th, which will be 8 dpo. I dread seeing a bfn, but I got a blaring positive at 7 dpo with my ep, likely because it implanted in my tube. Since I'll need to get betas done as soon as I test positive, I'm going to start early. 

You'll be 12 dpo by the 13th? Are you going to hold off testing until then? I don't think I could make it past 10 dpo, I'm so impatient. Do you symptom spot?


----------



## Lbrum

Hey lindsfx. I hate getting negative tests so I try to wait a little but I'm with you, so impatient! Sorry for your loss but glad you found us


----------



## mlm115

I am 9 dpo today and going to the dr for some follow up bloodwork. Guess that should tell me if I'm getting that Christmas bfp or not!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Mack- Thinking about you and baby this week. I hope all goes well with your labwork and scan! 

aknqtpie- I hope the next month goes by quickly for you and you have a stress-free (and bleeding free) January!

Pray- Congratulations!! Such great news!! :happydance:

MLM- I agree with Bluebird. I have heard that having HCG in your system is the same as taking a birth control pill due to the progesterone. I don't think you can ovulate until hcg is less than 5. There are always exceptions (and I'm no expert) Hope your labs give you some good news this week!

Topanga-sounds like you have a great ob/gyn. Hopefully you can relax a little now.

Linds- Welcome! I'll join you in your tww! I'm 1dpo today. I've been debating waiting longer to avoid BFN, but I'm super impatient too! 

afm, I have a good feeling about this month. I know we timed our bd really well around O. Starting Nov 20 we pretty much bd'd every 2-3 days, then every day starting the 1st of Dec. First +OPK on the 2nd, and stayed positive through yesterday afternoon. Temp rise today. My nips are super sensitive (wc they NEVER are- I don't know what that's about) fx'd for all of us!


----------



## bluebird

Lindsfx said:


> Hi, Bluebird! I'll probably start testing on the 13th, which will be 8 dpo. I dread seeing a bfn, but I got a blaring positive at 7 dpo with my ep, likely because it implanted in my tube. Since I'll need to get betas done as soon as I test positive, I'm going to start early.
> 
> You'll be 12 dpo by the 13th? Are you going to hold off testing until then? I don't think I could make it past 10 dpo, I'm so impatient. Do you symptom spot?

I'm going to wait until next Friday the 14th to test. This cycle is completely wacky because of the MC.... I still have yet to get a negative HPT! The last one was faint, but still there.
I totally symptom spot, although I really only have one reliable symptom. On both of my pregnancies I lost my appetite around 9dpo, like I couldn't eat anything. I had major cotton mounth and I would take two bites of something and get grossed out and put it down lol Wierd, I know


----------



## bluebird

mlm115 said:


> I am 9 dpo today and going to the dr for some follow up bloodwork. Guess that should tell me if I'm getting that Christmas bfp or not!

Good luck today!!! Fx for you, let us know as soon as you get those results!:happydance:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies and welcome Lindsfx, this is an awesome thread with some bfp's already :happydance:

Im so excited for all the ladies in the TWW.

afm- i got a really strong positive on an opk today (even though ive promised dh im not peeing on anything until af arrives, ssssshhhhh!!:blush: ) Do you ladies think that means im ovulating and have to wait another 2 weeks for af. Its 7 weeks tomorrow since my d&c.....i know i keep saying it, sorry ladies!!

Im even more impatient now that dh has taken baby making off the menu until i have my first af!!


----------



## GI_Jane

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hi ladies and welcome Lindsfx, this is an awesome thread with some bfp's already :happydance:
> 
> Im so excited for all the ladies in the TWW.
> 
> afm- i got a really strong positive on an opk today (even though ive promised dh im not peeing on anything until af arrives, ssssshhhhh!!:blush: ) Do you ladies think that means im ovulating and have to wait another 2 weeks for af. Its 7 weeks tomorrow since my d&c.....i know i keep saying it, sorry ladies!!
> 
> Im even more impatient now that dh has taken baby making off the menu until i have my first af!!

Haha Johnson girl I promised DH I wouldn't be peeing on anything either- seven hpts later.....lol


----------



## bluebird

Johnson you are too funny!!! I totally hide my HPTs and OPKs from my husband... i dont want him to know how obsessed I am lol 
It looks like you might be OVing, thats awesome! Or I've read that sometimes you get a little rise in LH before your period starts.... but if you have a strong positive that would probably mean a surge rather than a little rise. 
I didn't realize it's been 7 weeks since your D&C, that's on the long end of the spectrum! When did your bleeding stop and when did your HCG go below 0? I'm 4 weeks out from a D&C right now.... *sigh* I think I OVed last week, but everything is so ridiculous right now its really hard to tell.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yes bluebird, 7 weeks is a long time!!!! I only bled for a few days on and off. Last Tuesday my hcg was 3.5. The opk was really dark, much darker than the control line. 
Jane- I've got a secret stash of sticks in my hair things box!! ;)


----------



## bluebird

That sounds like OV to me! But the husband has banned you from trying this month???


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yes there's a ban on baby making until I have af. It's because of the false positive I had last week. He's working away this week anyway so we'd miss my fertile days. I'm just hoping its a sign that I'm cycling and af is on her way!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

DH knows I chart and use OPK's, but he has NO idea how obsessed I am either! I'm so glad I'm not alone! I hide my stash behind all my lotions and hair products in my cabinet :haha: I use to try to hide the fact that I was temping (he wanted me to not be stressed ttc after our first loss) so I hid under the covers. 

Johnsongirl- that's a great sign! Even if you can't ttc this month, at least your body is working properly. Maybe January is the month for you!!


----------



## mlm115

Thank goodness for the Internet to find people like everyone here to talk to since it seems like a lot of us are hiding our obsessing from our husbands!


----------



## cozmos

hey ladies all was good at my app yesterday the doc was great and gave us some great encouragement. iv had my bloods done before and they all came back fine so he didn want to do anythin else i was bit gutted coz i was hopin for a scan on my ovaries lol as i keep gettin pain in both.
topanga thats good that they gonna do prog test, i had it before its very reasuring, hope u get good results with that, last time mine was over 80 lol.
my af due tomoro or fri- or perhaps next week because i ovd late on cd 18....oh my god im so confused ha ha, iv caved an started testin las night on tesco cheapies, could hav swore there was the lightest line known to the human eye and same today, thinkin they could be evaps tho so not countin my chicks jus jet.... im only on cd 9 .


----------



## mlm115

Ooh cozmos, hope those lines are the start of your bfp!!! 

Mack, when is your appointment tomorrow? Hopefully early so you're not worrying all day!


----------



## cozmos

yous are so funny!!.....i always be like ooh this month im not goin to obsess....then i do lol, i dont think my df really minds...iv jus asked him to go get me more tests from the 24 hour tesco he he....i loves him. i generally use the lotions an potions to hide my stash from my daughter she misses nothing!!
im hopin so much for a bfp now eeeeeeeeeeeek !!!


----------



## cozmos

thanks mlm me too chic!!


----------



## Lindsfx

Thanks for the welcomes, ladies!

Sophiasmom, Im glad Im not the only one just starting the TWW! I got a temp rise today, so Im officially 1 dpo too. It sounds like your bd timing was great, and its promising that youre already getting potential symptoms! Ive got my fx for you.

Bluebird, I think Ill wait till Friday as well, if I can! 9 dpo will be better than 8 for me. I understand how youre feeling with the hpts. My levels took 5 weeks to drop after my ectopic. I saw lines on a FRER all the way down to 3 hcg! Its good that you have a reliable symptom! My taste is usually off with pregnancy too. When I was pregnant with my dd (6 years ago), I kept buying new boxes of Honey Nut Cheerios with different expiration dates because they all tasted like buttered popcorn to me! With my ep, barbeque chips tasted like dirt! 

You ladies are too funny! I also hide the extent of my obsession from dh, even though I leave dozens of old pee sticks lined up in the bathroom to see the progression ( I also tape them into a notebook with little bits of info like what time I peed, and how concentrated my urine was :haha:). I think hes mostly just oblivious to my charting, but I also take care not to parade it. I bought a fertility monitor off ebay last month, and its even more fun than the pee sticks (although I use those too, three different brands, in fact!).

Fxed for all those getting close to testing. How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## mackjess

Good luck cozmos!

mlm, my appt is a 130 so it's not too long of a wait. I don't have any bad symptoms, but if anything was going on the progesterone could mask or delay things if there is a problem so I'm still terrified. thinking I'll go to bed soon so I'll quit thinking about it. Lol


----------



## bakeranm99

I just told my husband the same thing. We are trying again, for the 3rd time. Last month, I had a chemical pregnancy, but everything went right back to normal with AF, so I think that will take the guess work out of things. All we want is a BFHP (Big Fat HEALTHY Positive)! 

P.S. Sign from above... I have no kids right now, but today in the mail I got a Similac coupon and a Children's Hospital pamplet. Odd.


----------



## mlm115

Looks like I'm out for my Christmas bfp. My hcg test came back at 13, so dropped from 21 since last week. 8 weeks post d&c and I still have hcg in my system even though I got what seemed like a perfectly normal af and got a positive opk on cd16. Strange.

Hoping to move on to the next cycle quick!


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry mlm :-( here's to January!


----------



## bluebird

mlm115 said:


> Looks like I'm out for my Christmas bfp. My hcg test came back at 13, so dropped from 21 since last week. 8 weeks post d&c and I still have hcg in my system even though I got what seemed like a perfectly normal af and got a positive opk on cd16. Strange.
> 
> Hoping to move on to the next cycle quick!

Ugh I'm sorry mlm, I was hoping this was it for you. 

That is strange about af and the opk.... I swear you can still ovulate with HCG in your system! Have you heard of the HCG diet??? There's a diet 'fad' out there where you actually take HCG supplements and you are supposed to lose weight, some women swear by it. And you are supposed to be extra careful while on the supplements because it's easier to get pregnant!! :shrug:


----------



## Lindsfx

mlm - I'm sorry you're out. :hugs: I experienced something similar after my ectopic. I'm pretty sure I ovulated and then had a period with hcg still in my system. After my period started, I had a beta draw, and my level was at 16. I talked to my doctor about the possibility that I ovulated, and she said that it's definitely possible if your levels are below 50. So, I'd think after your next af your level will be at 0 or close to it. 

Good luck, Mackjess!


----------



## mackjess

I think maybe the thread should change to Valentine's BFPs. That would be a lovely sweetheart present. :)


----------



## mlm115

Thank you for that info linds, that really helps explain things for me!


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> I think maybe the thread should change to Valentine's BFPs. That would be a lovely sweetheart present. :)

Great idea mackjess.x


----------



## bluebird

GI_Jane said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> I think maybe the thread should change to Valentine's BFPs. That would be a lovely sweetheart present. :)
> 
> Great idea mackjess.xClick to expand...

That's a great idea! 

Confession #2: I bought a couple bags of dark chocolate chips yesterday so that I could make peppermink bark this weekend and then proceeded to eat half a bag while watching TV with the husband last night. His comment "Well I guess the dark chocolate layer is going to be a whole lot thinner than the white chocolate layer.... " haha! It's going to be non-existant if I wait until this weekend to do my baking. 

Hope everyone is having a good day, good luck at the appt Mackjess!


----------



## Sophiasmom

bluebird said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm out for my Christmas bfp. My hcg test came back at 13, so dropped from 21 since last week. 8 weeks post d&c and I still have hcg in my system even though I got what seemed like a perfectly normal af and got a positive opk on cd16. Strange.
> 
> Hoping to move on to the next cycle quick!
> 
> Ugh I'm sorry mlm, I was hoping this was it for you.
> 
> That is strange about af and the opk.... I swear you can still ovulate with HCG in your system! Have you heard of the HCG diet??? There's a diet 'fad' out there where you actually take HCG supplements and you are supposed to lose weight, some women swear by it. And you are supposed to be extra careful while on the supplements because it's easier to get pregnant!! :shrug:Click to expand...

That's a very good point. Plus after what Linds said, I'm completely confused on the subject now. I never know what to believe! But that is true w the diet. Plus, isn't there some sort of hcg trigger to help w ovulation? :wacko:


----------



## bluebird

Sophiasmom said:


> bluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm out for my Christmas bfp. My hcg test came back at 13, so dropped from 21 since last week. 8 weeks post d&c and I still have hcg in my system even though I got what seemed like a perfectly normal af and got a positive opk on cd16. Strange.
> 
> Hoping to move on to the next cycle quick!
> 
> Ugh I'm sorry mlm, I was hoping this was it for you.
> 
> That is strange about af and the opk.... I swear you can still ovulate with HCG in your system! Have you heard of the HCG diet??? There's a diet 'fad' out there where you actually take HCG supplements and you are supposed to lose weight, some women swear by it. And you are supposed to be extra careful while on the supplements because it's easier to get pregnant!! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a very good point. Plus after what Linds said, I'm completely confused on the subject now. I never know what to believe! But that is true w the diet. Plus, isn't there some sort of hcg trigger to help w ovulation? :wacko:Click to expand...

There is! That was part of the diet article I read- apparantly an injection of HCG around the time you are supposed to ovulate will 'trick' your body into thinking you have just had an LH surge and it will cause you to ovulate. I dunno, there's just so many different opinions/theories out there! 
We BDed when we felt like it this month so im just going to hope for the best :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Had my scan today. They said my bean looked perfect, HB 172, measuring 7weeks 2days. I am actually happy. So far I've just been nerves. 

Thanks again for all of the thoughts for my wee bean. You have no idea how much that helps me and I'm grateful for the wonderful ladies on this thread. I can't wait for more scans and more BFPs from everyone to follow!!

Baker - I like your sign from above. :hugs:


----------



## mlm115

Oh Mack, that is so great!!! Looks like it will be an awesome Christmas for you this year!


----------



## bluebird

Yay mackjess!! That's great news, so glad the little bean is happy and healthy :)


----------



## Sophiasmom

Yay Mack! Great news!


----------



## Lindsfx

Amazing news, Mackjess! I'm thrilled for you! :happydance: I hope you can start to enjoy your pregnancy now.


----------



## Lbrum

Fantastic news Mackjess! So pleased for you! And I love the idea of extending the thread to Valentines. I want to see how everyone gets on!


----------



## carol1988

I have been ttc for 5years after the birth of my first son..I have never experienced a mc so my heart goes out to you. Im sorry u had to go through that ..I couldnt imagine. I am one more pill away from finishing my first round of clomid so YES..I would LOVE to have a BFP by christmas day! I Pray so hard everyday about it! My mother asked me what I would like for christmas yesterday and I honestly couldnt think of anything(which she doesnt have to anyway lol Im an adult now but usually I mess with her and throw suggestions out in the air) but im so focused on TTC...all i want for christmas this year is a BFP!!!! Good luck to you! and God bless!


----------



## Topanga053

Great news, Mackjess! So excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And I love the idea of extending this thread to Valentine's Day! :kiss:


----------



## cozmos

fab news mackjess thats brilliant, now chill chic and enjoy!!!
defs up for changing to valentines thread im out af came today, oh that nearly invisible ine i saw was a wicked trick lol.....ah well heres to xmas and a few glasses of cheeki wine!!!


----------



## calliebaby

That's great news mackjess!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay mack im so happy for you......ive just had a LARGE glass of wine in your honor!!!

I LOVE the idea of valentines bfp- count me in girls xxx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

cozmos said:


> fab news mackjess thats brilliant, now chill chic and enjoy!!!
> defs up for changing to valentines thread im out af came today, oh that nearly invisible ine i saw was a wicked trick lol.....ah well heres to xmas and a few glasses of cheeki wine!!!

Sorry Cozmos..... Bloody witch!!


----------



## calliebaby

I should be ovulating between today and Sunday!!!! I can't wait to be in the tww. I've decided absolutely no testing until I'm late, which happens to be Christmas eve. I feel really positive this month.


----------



## mackjess

please have some for me. I miiiiiiiisssssss wine! lol


----------



## Topanga053

cozmos said:


> im out af came today, oh that nearly invisible ine i saw was a wicked trick lol.....ah well heres to xmas and a few glasses of cheeki wine!!!

So sorry, Cozmos. :nope: Damn witch. Enjoy the wine and then we'll all start together again!


----------



## Sophiasmom

FF gave me crosshairs today,so I'm officially in my TWW!:happydance:


----------



## bluebird

cozmos said:


> fab news mackjess thats brilliant, now chill chic and enjoy!!!
> defs up for changing to valentines thread im out af came today, oh that nearly invisible ine i saw was a wicked trick lol.....ah well heres to xmas and a few glasses of cheeki wine!!!

Dang it, sorry cozmos.... on to the Valentines BPF!

Yay Sohpiasmom! Welcome to the TWWers, I'm on 7 DPO and I'm going to try to wait until next Friday to test :)

I took a test this morning (I've been taking one every Friday since the D&C 4 weeks ago) and it was a very very faint positive (down from a faint positive last Friday). Hopefully next Friday it will be a dark positive! Had some promising cramps yesterday :haha: so I'm hoping for the best


----------



## Bambola

Hi ladies - sorry I have been MIA.. Back now. Today is CD17 for me and im 99% sure ovulation will (or has) happened today.. DH and I have been BD'ing so hopefully... This will be the month! Now the tww.. What dates are everyone testing on? I think mine is 22 Dec.. Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## cozmos

bluebird said:


> cozmos said:
> 
> 
> fab news mackjess thats brilliant, now chill chic and enjoy!!!
> defs up for changing to valentines thread im out af came today, oh that nearly invisible ine i saw was a wicked trick lol.....ah well heres to xmas and a few glasses of cheeki wine!!!
> 
> Dang it, sorry cozmos.... on to the Valentines BPF!
> 
> Yay Sohpiasmom! Welcome to the TWWers, I'm on 7 DPO and I'm going to try to wait until next Friday to test :)
> 
> I took a test this morning (I've been taking one every Friday since the D&C 4 weeks ago) and it was a very very faint positive (down from a faint positive last Friday). Hopefully next Friday it will be a dark positive! Had some promising cramps yesterday :haha: so I'm hoping for the bestClick to expand...

good luck bluebird !!! xx


----------



## Sophiasmom

How are you holding out bluebird? Why does time seem to fly except when you're in the tww? Are you still planning on testing next Friday? I tested positive with DD at 9dpo, so I'm pretty sure I'll cave and test at 10dpo (DEC 14th) this time. LOL after my m/c I told myself I wouldn't test until I had MAJOR preg. symptoms. I guess that's out the window!!


----------



## babydoodle

mackjess said:


> Had my scan today. They said my bean looked perfect, HB 172, measuring 7weeks 2days. I am actually happy. So far I've just been nerves.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the thoughts for my wee bean. You have no idea how much that helps me and I'm grateful for the wonderful ladies on this thread. I can't wait for more scans and more BFPs from everyone to follow!!
> 
> Baker - I like your sign from above. :hugs:

Oh Mackjess Im so happy for you thats awesome news!!! I so hope i can join you soon!!!


----------



## babydoodle

I would LOVE to have a BFP for Christmas this year but Valentines Day does sound more realistic because I really dont know about my cycle still...waiting and hoping for a period soon...if the bleeding I had the week of November 19th really was a period...which i think and hope it was...then im on cd 20 today... i do kind of think i ovulated sometime this past week cause the sides of my bbs are slighly tender as they are after i ovulate...so right now im hoping for a period by December 17th!!!! Wish me luck! This is a really great thread seems like a great group of gals!!


----------



## mlm115

Well I am officially on cd 1 today, so will join you ladies that are now hoping for a valentines day bfp!


----------



## mlm115

Which by the way I am happy about because it means I'm back to my normal 28 day cycles, wahoo!


----------



## Lindsfx

Yea for being back to normal, mlm! Are you planning on using opks and temping this cycle?

Hi, babydoodle! 

Well, I'll be 10 dpo on December 14th, and I'll likely be testing then as well, Sophiasmom and Bluebird! Actually, I'll probably test earlier, but I won't start to let the results (-) affect me until after December 14! :winkwink: I'm 4 dpo and the time is dragging! My symptoms have been feeling emotional and creamy/ew cm. I also feel like my breasts have been tingly, but that symptom is probably just in my head. I keep having slight pains on my ectopic side, which is really freaking me out. Any more symptoms from you two?


----------



## bluebird

Sophiasmom said:


> How are you holding out bluebird? Why does time seem to fly except when you're in the tww? Are you still planning on testing next Friday? I tested positive with DD at 9dpo, so I'm pretty sure I'll cave and test at 10dpo (DEC 14th) this time. LOL after my m/c I told myself I wouldn't test until I had MAJOR preg. symptoms. I guess that's out the window!!

I'm dying here!! I want to test so bad but I know it won't do me any good lol I'm going to wait until Friday the 14th. I had some red spotting yesterday so fx that was implantation and not the big bad witch :) and yes time has stopped an my house.... It's going to be so hard to wait!!! 
I had a super faint positive yesterday am that could be leftover hcg from the MC... That's why I need to wait until Friday, a dark BFP will mean it's a new pregnancy!


----------



## bluebird

mlm115 said:


> Well I am officially on cd 1 today, so will join you ladies that are now hoping for a valentines day bfp!

Ugh that nasty witch :( Its good you are back on track with your cycle though. On to Valentines day!!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Lindsfx said:


> Yea for being back to normal, mlm! Are you planning on using opks and temping this cycle?
> 
> Hi, babydoodle!
> 
> Well, I'll be 10 dpo on December 14th, and I'll likely be testing then as well, Sophiasmom and Bluebird! Actually, I'll probably test earlier, but I won't start to let the results (-) affect me until after December 14! :winkwink: I'm 4 dpo and the time is dragging! My symptoms have been feeling emotional and creamy/ew cm. I also feel like my breasts have been tingly, but that symptom is probably just in my head. I keep having slight pains on my ectopic side, which is really freaking me out. Any more symptoms from you two?

I'm trying not to overthink my symptoms. I had sensitive nips at 1-2 dpo. I've been having some pinchy pains on my left side. Yesterday I have creamy/ewcm... Super weird for me. Today my cp is high (but I know it can move around). Plus, yesterday my temp rose again and stayed there today. Fx'd


----------



## Lindsfx

Your symptoms sound good, Sophiasmom! I wish I could think of something besides my (possibly imaginary) symptoms. :wacko: I was pretty certain I was pregnant yesterday, but today I don't think I am. Jeez. I'm driving myself nuts. 5 days until testing!


----------



## Sophiasmom

I know...5 days!!! woohoo!! I'm trying not to symptom spot, but it's sort of habit now  I hope the next few days fly by! I'm taking family pictures for a friend today, then to see Christmas lights tonight. I work the next two days (12+ hr shifts). Please go quickly tww!!


----------



## mackjess

GL Sophia's mom. I had tons of the creamy CM about 4DPO myself. Your symptoms sound great.


----------



## Lbrum

Fingers crossed for all of you. Even though there's almost no chance for me this month I love hearing all your progress!


----------



## bluebird

Getting sooooo anxious to test!!! I'm 9dpo today and I had some red spotting at 7dpo.... Trying to wait until Friday, but without some serious distractions I don't know if I'll make it lol


----------



## bluebird

I didn't make it, I just tested.... What was that, like 10 minutes??!! I am a serious addict

But good news is that the BFP was darker, way darker!!!! I think this might be the real thing, I am sooooo excited! I'll wait a couple more days an test again and then we'll know for sure. I could totally be my hormones/leftover hcg playing games with me but hey, there's hope :)


----------



## Lindsfx

Sounds like you'll be nice and busy for a few days, Sophiasmom, so hopefully that will keep your mind occupied! I know how hard it is, though, even when you're busy to focus on something other than "AM I?" during the tww. For example, I have about a million papers to grade and my own final to prepare for, but instead I'm playing on the Internet, looking up implantation bleeding. :dohh: I've had creamy/ew cm since I o'd, but that's not too unusual for me, so I'm trying not to count it as a "real" sign. 

Oh, Bluebird, I don't know how you're holding out. With that spotting two days ago, I'd be sooooo tempted to test! Do you take your temps? I wonder if you had an implantation temp dip?

Edit: AHHH!!! Bluebird you posted while I was typing! I'm so excited for you; I hope it's a new pregnancy! Did you use the same kind of test that you were using to chart your dropping hcg levels???


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah bluebird!!! I hope this is a new pregnancy!! You should call your doc tomorrow and get your bloods drawn, then you will know for sure! :happydance:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay bluebird that is BRILLIANT!!!

Right, that's it, I'm forcing my hubby to lift the ttc ban.....sure I've got some lacey undies somewhere to tempt him!!! ;)


----------



## bluebird

It was the same test I have been using to follow my hcg down, I don't temp :( so no clues there.... I just have to wait this one out

I was thinking of calling my dr but I don't want her to think I'm a looney bird if it's just a false alarm. It could just be that my wee was more concentrated today or the test just had more dye in it.... So I'm thinking I'll just test every other day until Friday and we'll see what happens!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Bluebird that's great! Sounds promising!! I hope they get darker!!


----------



## Lbrum

Sounds really promising


----------



## Bambola

Very exciting ladies to hear a few BFP's floating around!! My fingers are crossed for everyone!! I think today I am 2dpo so still have a while to wait! Anyone else testing around 22 Dec? I think the next fornight is going to be CRAZY!! 

xox


----------



## BSelck24

Bambola said:


> Very exciting ladies to hear a few BFP's floating around!! My fingers are crossed for everyone!! I think today I am 2dpo so still have a while to wait! Anyone else testing around 22 Dec? I think the next fornight is going to be CRAZY!!
> 
> xox

Yes I'm goin to be testing either Dec. 23rd or Dec. 24th! My husband is visiting family back on the mainland right now and will be home on Dec 24th so I would love to have something positive to show him when he returns! I'm on 6dpo right now so that would put me at 21dpo or so and hopefully there will be a definite bfp by then! Otherwise, Af is due Dec 24th so we shall see! I'll be checkin in here for more bfps from everyone else until then!


----------



## Bambola

BSelck24 said:


> Bambola said:
> 
> 
> Very exciting ladies to hear a few BFP's floating around!! My fingers are crossed for everyone!! I think today I am 2dpo so still have a while to wait! Anyone else testing around 22 Dec? I think the next fornight is going to be CRAZY!!
> 
> xox
> 
> Yes I'm goin to be testing either Dec. 23rd or Dec. 24th! My husband is visiting family back on the mainland right now and will be home on Dec 24th so I would love to have something positive to show him when he returns! I'm on 6dpo right now so that would put me at 21dpo or so and hopefully there will be a definite bfp by then! Otherwise, Af is due Dec 24th so we shall see! I'll be checkin in here for more bfps from everyone else until then!Click to expand...

Sending you baby dust!! Good luck xx


----------



## cozmos

eeeeeeeeeeeek bluebird !!! iv my fx for u chic sounds really promising xx


----------



## Sophiasmom

Any tww-ers have symptoms? Yesterday and today I've been having strong pinches on my left side and twinges in my cervix. Today it's maybe a little light cramping too. I had a temp dip this am, so I'm hoping implantation dip. (You can see my chart and let me know what you think) is it too early for that??


----------



## bluebird

Sophiasmom said:


> Any tww-ers have symptoms? Yesterday and today I've been having strong pinches on my left side and twinges in my cervix. Today it's maybe a little light cramping too. I had a temp dip this am, so I'm hoping implantation dip. (You can see my chart and let me know what you think) is it too early for that??

I think implantation is anywhere from 6-10 days on average after OV??? That dip and the cramps sound promising! I hope this is it for you, you are planning on testing Friday right?


----------



## Sophiasmom

Oh I hope so!! Maybe it's a fast mover! Lol. Yes, I'm testing Friday (unless I cave Thursday haha).


----------



## bluebird

I was supposed to wait for Friday too and caved yesterday afternoon. Fail. I hope this week goes by quickly, I may just have to put myself into a Peppermint Bark coma so I'll wake up on Friday..... the half pound I ate last night didn't do the trick so I'll go with a full pound tonight hahaha! Dirty bird


----------



## bluebird

Btw, your daughter is adorable :) Aren't little girls the best???


----------



## Lindsfx

Sophiasmom, you and I have similar chart patterns. I, too, had a dip this morning. I don't know if I'm having any symptoms that aren't completely in my head, though. I don't seem to be having as much cm today as I was earlier. :(

Here's my chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dc93b//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi Ladies :flower:

Bluebird- how are you feeling today-excited? Im excited for you! On a non pregnancy related topic- what is peppermint bark???!!!

Lindsfx- im loving your little picture- pee on all the sticks!!

No news from me really. Had a totally blank opk today so it must have been a true surge when i had a positive one last week- really hope its my cycle starting up again. Im going to Norway for xmas on saturday so i'll be away from all my beloved sticks for 12 days- fingers crossed i've had af by the time im back!

:dust:


----------



## bluebird

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Bluebird- how are you feeling today-excited? Im excited for you! On a non pregnancy related topic- what is peppermint bark???!!!
> 
> Lindsfx- im loving your little picture- pee on all the sticks!!
> 
> No news from me really. Had a totally blank opk today so it must have been a true surge when i had a positive one last week- really hope its my cycle starting up again. Im going to Norway for xmas on saturday so i'll be away from all my beloved sticks for 12 days- fingers crossed i've had af by the time im back!
> 
> :dust:

OMG! Let me introduce you to the magical world of Peppermint bark.... It's a thin layer of dark chocolate topped by another thin layer of white chocolate infused with just a touch of peppermint extract. On top you have a sprinkle of crushed candy canes. I sound like an advertisement :haha: Here's a pic...

https://www.williams-sonoma.com/pro...2&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=33-115032998-2

I made it this year to give as gifts for friends/family but I can't keep my hands off it!

I'm getting super excited about the possibility of a BFP... really trying not to get my hopes up though, I feel like this is just too good to be true you know???


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Bluebird- Peppermint bark looks AMAZING!!! No wonder you keep eating it all! I know what you mean about the 'maybe bfp'. Its a fine balance between exciting and absolutely terrifying. The fun of the tww and testing isn't quite the same after a loss. BUT I'm sure you'll be fine. Unfortunately its out of your control so you just have to roll with it........and eat peppermint bark to keep a smile on your face!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sophiasmom

Lindsfx said:


> Sophiasmom, you and I have similar chart patterns. I, too, had a dip this morning. I don't know if I'm having any symptoms that aren't completely in my head, though. I don't seem to be having as much cm today as I was earlier. :(
> 
> Here's my chart:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dc93b//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Ooh I see! I hope it's our implantation dip!! I don't have as much cm today either. *TMI* barely any on my undies Fx'd! I'm def more twingey today tho. 

Bluebird- thanks! I love having a girl! They're so much fun to dress up  mine is mommy's girl, but definitely has daddy wrapped around her finger. I'd love to have another girl so she has a sister, but Dh wants a boy


----------



## hokiemom

YES!!! I had a missed micarriage in October, but my cycle went right back to normal so we started trying again this month. I want to test now, but think it may be WAY too soon. I think I'll have to wait until around the 19th or so.

For those who have taken the test early, exactly how early were you able to get a positive???

Good Luck to everyone trying :)


----------



## Lindsfx

Thanks, JohnsonGirl. The drawing and the words capture my POAS addiction perfectly! :)

Okay, so I'm freaking out a bit / feeling a little bummed. Earlier when I wiped, I had pink tinged ewcm. I've been having this every month since the ectopic, but not as early as 6 dpo! I'm trying to stay hopeful and think that the temp dip today coupled with the pink cm could be implantation-related, but I'm also worried because on the day I got a + hpt with my ectopic, I also had pink tinged ewcm. 

So, here's the fun loop that's been playing in my head for the last 2 hours:

It's implantation!! :happydance:
It's pre-af spotting!!:growlmad:
It's another ectopic!! :cry:


----------



## mackjess

linds, your picture is cracking me up. And I'm gonna go with ib. 6 dpo seems too early for anything else.


----------



## Sophiasmom

So my temps are going to be invalid the next few days. I came down with the flu :( I hope it's gone quickly! Ugh. 

Linds-your chart looks great!! I agree that it sounds more like ib than anything else


----------



## bluebird

Good morning lovlies!

Took a test this morning and it was a faint positive.... much lighter than Sunday, about the same 'faintness' as last Friday. UGH!!! So that's got me down this morning. I swear I feel pg though! I had the red spotting on Friday along with mild cramping all weekend and my bbs are awfully sore. The rational part of my brain says I need to trust the tests and quit torturing myself. And the "MUST PEE ON ALL THE STICKS" part of my brain is going bananas lol

Sophiasmom- sorry about the flu bug!!! I had it last week and it was awful, DD had it at the same time as me and my poor husband was a wreck trying to take care of us. Good news though is that it was only 2 days and I was up and running again. Get lots of rest and feel better soon!!

Linds- really hoping that was IB for you, we'll find out in a few days!!!

Mackjess- how are you feeling?? Any wierd cravings or funny 'baby brain' stories for us? I did the dumbest stuff when I was pg lol 

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Sopiasmom- I hope the flu bug doesn't last very long!

Bluebird- what kind of test are you using? IC, and $store tests I know don't don't show very good progression.


----------



## mackjess

Oh Bluebird, you had to ask. :D

So every morning before work I pour a big plastic cup of OJ to take my vits and sip while I'm driving into work. DH was off on Friday, so he was home to eat/drink more stuff. Saturday I got on him because he finished the apple cider AND the OJ and I really liked having a juice to drink in the morning. He swore up and down he didn't finish the OJ, and we couldn't find out where the bottle went because it wasn't in the recycle bin. He went and bought me more OJ and I was happy. Then after it was totally forgotten about, yesterday morning, I go to the cabinet where we keep the plastic cups. There is the missing OJ from Friday. :haha:


----------



## bluebird

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Sopiasmom- I hope the flu bug doesn't last very long!
> 
> Bluebird- what kind of test are you using? IC, and $store tests I know don't don't show very good progression.

Internet cheapies from Amazon.... $10 for 30 of them. Hoping that's the issue.... but they showed fairly good progression on my last pregnancy so I dunno :shrug:


----------



## bluebird

mackjess said:


> Oh Bluebird, you had to ask. :D
> 
> So every morning before work I pour a big plastic cup of OJ to take my vits and sip while I'm driving into work. DH was off on Friday, so he was home to eat/drink more stuff. Saturday I got on him because he finished the apple cider AND the OJ and I really liked having a juice to drink in the morning. He swore up and down he didn't finish the OJ, and we couldn't find out where the bottle went because it wasn't in the recycle bin. He went and bought me more OJ and I was happy. Then after it was totally forgotten about, yesterday morning, I go to the cabinet where we keep the plastic cups. There is the missing OJ from Friday. :haha:

OMG I love it!!! Did you fess up to the husband or quietly slip the missing OJ into the outside garbage? lol


----------



## mackjess

bluebird said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> Oh Bluebird, you had to ask. :D
> 
> So every morning before work I pour a big plastic cup of OJ to take my vits and sip while I'm driving into work. DH was off on Friday, so he was home to eat/drink more stuff. Saturday I got on him because he finished the apple cider AND the OJ and I really liked having a juice to drink in the morning. He swore up and down he didn't finish the OJ, and we couldn't find out where the bottle went because it wasn't in the recycle bin. He went and bought me more OJ and I was happy. Then after it was totally forgotten about, yesterday morning, I go to the cabinet where we keep the plastic cups. There is the missing OJ from Friday. :haha:
> 
> OMG I love it!!! Did you fess up to the husband or quietly slip the missing OJ into the outside garbage? lolClick to expand...

Oh I was in the kitchen cracking up so he had to come in and see what the fuss was about. LOL. He is still making so much fun of me. :dohh:


----------



## mlm115

Bluebird, will your doctor track your hcg with blood tests? I had a similar situation a couple of weeks ago so I am doing weekly blood tests now. 

Mack, that's hilarious. I'm sure your DH is giving you a hard time haha


----------



## bluebird

My Dr. would run blood tests if I asked her to, but I think I prefer to just wait and see. It's a pain to get to her office because of traffic- I'm in socal so driving anywhere is a pain in my butt lol And my viens are super small, I end up getting stuck multiple times before they can ever get a decent blood draw from me :$

I figure I'll know one way or another in a week or two so I might as well just hang in there and see what happens! And it will give me a chance to pee on all the sticks... :)


----------



## mlm115

That makes sense. I hope your line gets super dark so that you'll know for sure it's a bfp!!


----------



## Lindsfx

Thanks, Mackjess and Sophiasmom, I really hope it was implantation. No pink cm so far today, so we'll see what the future holds. I'm not feeling too hopeful, though, since I don't have any symptoms. I know it's too early; I think I've been reading too many posts on twoweekwait! :wacko:

I'm sorry you're sick, Sophiasmom, but maybe it's a good sign?? Your immune system is lowered when you're pregnant so you're more apt to get ill. Fingers crossed for you!

Ah, pregnant brain is so fun, Mackjess! You were a good sport to laugh about it. If it had been me, I'd have probably snuck it out to the trash! :winkwink:

I'm sorry about the inconclusive hpt results, Bluebird, but you've got the right attitude! Now you have a real excuse to *pee on all the sticks*! :yipee: If it were me, I'd probably be using two at a time, or saving my pee while I waited on the results of one test, since those ICs can be somewhat unpredictable. Any chance of you posting pics of the dark one then the lighter one that followed?


----------



## bluebird

Lindsfx said:


> Thanks, Mackjess and Sophiasmom, I really hope it was implantation. No pink cm so far today, so we'll see what the future holds. I'm not feeling too hopeful, though, since I don't have any symptoms. I know it's too early; I think I've been reading too many posts on twoweekwait! :wacko:
> 
> I'm sorry you're sick, Sophiasmom, but maybe it's a good sign?? Your immune system is lowered when you're pregnant so you're more apt to get ill. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Ah, pregnant brain is so fun, Mackjess! You were a good sport to laugh about it. If it had been me, I'd have probably snuck it out to the trash! :winkwink:
> 
> I'm sorry about the inconclusive hpt results, Bluebird, but you've got the right attitude! Now you have a real excuse to *pee on all the sticks*! :yipee: If it were me, I'd probably be using two at a time, or saving my pee while I waited on the results of one test, since those ICs can be somewhat unpredictable. Any chance of you posting pics of the dark one then the lighter one that followed?

Yes!! I would love for you guys to see pics, I need some outside opinions as I am hiding all this nonsense from the husband :) He walked into the bathroom a couple mornings ago while I was showering and I had a bunch of sticks lined up on the back of the toilet. He stared for a good 10 seconds and then walked out of the room without saying anything or using the toilet!! hahahaha! 
I'll figure out the whole picture thing this afternoon when I get home from work :happydance:


----------



## Lindsfx

Score! If there's anything I love almost as much as peeing on sticks, it's analyzing other peoples' peed on sticks! :haha: 
Wow, that sounds pretty nuts. Ah, who am I kidding? I've got deranged looking cartoon character commanding everyone to pee on sticks as an avatar. I have a serious addiction, ladies. Bring on the pics!


----------



## Topanga053

Hahahahahaha, Lindsfx, you are SERIOUSLY cracking me up!!!

Mackjess, I loved that story about the OJ. Priceless! Totally something I would do even now. ;-)

Bluebird, definitely post pictures!!

Afm, nothing exciting. Expecting O next week, so just having some recreational baby dance fun and waiting for O. :coffee: We had some Christmas parties this weekend and took the day off together yesterday, so I'm in a really good place emotionally. It feels wonderful to actually care about other things in my life and not be so depressed! This last AF really took a toll on my for some reason. Hoping this happiness continues... it feels wonderful!!!


----------



## cozmos

we had a day together yesterday too and it was fab!!! jus doin eveyday stuff...loved it!
bluebird giv us pics pls do itttttt xx


----------



## bluebird

https://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o720/bluebird1282/tests121112.jpg

This is my first time posting a pic.... lets see if it works!


----------



## bluebird

Yay!!! now for the explanation....

(From top to bottom, all HPTs)
1. Two Fridays ago (day of OV)
2. Last Friday (7 dpo, am)
3. Sunday (9 dpo, pm)
4. Today (11 dpo, am)

Wierd right? Well we know a couple things for sure.... IC's suck and I have a POAS problem lol


----------



## Lien0728

oh MY GOODNESS..I WOULD LOVE THAT. H! This is my first time posting on a forum...although i've been addicted to reading them since i started ttc. I'm understanding all the lingo now. I lay in bed at night and fall asleep thinking about how wonderful a gift it would be to me and to our families. I don't think my husband knows how much my heart aches everytime i see a BFN. I just keep on trying!! 

Anyone 16 DPO and still getting BFN???


----------



## bluebird

bluebird said:


> Yay!!! now for the explanation....
> 
> (From top to bottom, all HPTs)
> 1. Two Fridays ago (day of OV)
> 2. Last Friday (7 dpo, am)
> 3. Sunday (9 dpo, pm)
> 4. Today (11 dpo, am)
> 
> Wierd right? Well we know a couple things for sure.... IC's suck and I have a POAS problem lol

Ummm... Looking at the pic on my phone and it's upside down!!! What?!? Lol anyway, the darkest stick should be #1


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone... I would love to join this thread  DH and I have been ttc for over two years. We got our first BFP on November 8th. Then I miscarried four days later. I should be getting AF tomorrow but no sign as of yet. I have thick blue veins in my bb's (there a little tender), queasiness off and on, and pulling/stretching pains in my belly... Tested but to several BFN :-(... Testing again tomorrow...


----------



## Lindsfx

Topanga, you've got a lovely attitude about it all. I wish I could be so calm. Maybe, if this cycle is a bust, I will be. I swear, I'm wearing myself out with it all, and it's only my first cycle ttc after my ep! I really admire your approach this month! Keep it up!

Bluebird - Yay! Thanks for uploading them. I hate to be the bearer of crappy news, but I think you got an extra sensitive test on Sunday. This type of thing happened to me several times as I was following my hcg levels down. It took over six weeks after I got methotrexate (a chemo drug they give you to terminate the ectopic) for my levels to decrease to 0 from their highest of 680. During that time, I would test, get my levels that same day, then test several days after. Sometimes the later test would be considerably darker than the earlier one, even though I knew my levels were declining. I'm attaching an example. 

I used FRERs at this point in my ectopic saga, because my ICs ran out. All three of the pictured tests came together in one pack. The one on top was taken on 8/19 with SMU when my level was 16. Two days later, I took another test, also with SMU (second one in the series) and it was noticeably darker than the first. I was so frustrated! Then, two days later, on 8/23, I took the bottom test with SMU. This line is even a bit darker than the one I took on 8/19, although lighter than the one I took on 8/21. 

So, I've given you all this info to say that even with a more expensive and sensitive test like FRER (I was getting lines when my number was 3!), there can be quite a bit of difference in test sensitivity and line color/strength, which totally sucks! ](*,) I wish we could get beta quants from our urine. 

Maybe you do have a new little bean in there, but it's too early to test? How many dpo are you?

Ah, I went back and reread and see you're 11 dpo? Could still be too early. Or maybe your level went down at 10 dpo and then started to climb again? I'd keep testing. Have you taken an OPK to see what that does? I know you can get positives from those when you'd definitely get a + hpt, so maybe that could help clarify? As in, if your levels are low, still declining from your m/c, then it may not be positive. But, if they're increasing with a new pregnancy, it might be positive??
 



Attached Files:







ep frer (2) (385x640).jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lindsfx

Hi, Carybear! Your symptoms sound promising! I'll be crossing my fingers for you tomorrow!


----------



## BSelck24

mackjess said:


> Oh Bluebird, you had to ask. :D
> 
> So every morning before work I pour a big plastic cup of OJ to take my vits and sip while I'm driving into work. DH was off on Friday, so he was home to eat/drink more stuff. Saturday I got on him because he finished the apple cider AND the OJ and I really liked having a juice to drink in the morning. He swore up and down he didn't finish the OJ, and we couldn't find out where the bottle went because it wasn't in the recycle bin. He went and bought me more OJ and I was happy. Then after it was totally forgotten about, yesterday morning, I go to the cabinet where we keep the plastic cups. There is the missing OJ from Friday. :haha:

Mackjess that is hillarious!! And congrats on hitting 8 wks!! :happydance:


----------



## BSelck24

Carybear said:


> Hi everyone... I would love to join this thread  DH and I have been ttc for over two years. We got our first BFP on November 8th. Then I miscarried four days later. I should be getting AF tomorrow but no sign as of yet. I have thick blue veins in my bb's (there a little tender), queasiness off and on, and pulling/stretching pains in my belly... Tested but to several BFN :-(... Testing again tomorrow...

Hi Carybear!

You must be on a hot streak gurl! Getting your first BFP last month and now, with those symptoms, you may have another on the way! Just be careful that it is not the miscarriage hormones lingering in your body and giving you false symptoms! 

I'm sending great vibes your way gurl!! You got this!! :dust:


----------



## calliebaby

I had a follow up appointment for the miscarriage. My doctor was pleased to hear that my last cycle was normal. She did an exam to make sure my uterus and ovaries were where they should be. Everything looked good. She also said she would order an ultrasound for between 6&8 weeksnext time get pregnant. So now I wait. 2 dpo today. Due to test on Christmas eve. Going to avoid testing early this cycle.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> Oh Bluebird, you had to ask. :D
> 
> So every morning before work I pour a big plastic cup of OJ to take my vits and sip while I'm driving into work. DH was off on Friday, so he was home to eat/drink more stuff. Saturday I got on him because he finished the apple cider AND the OJ and I really liked having a juice to drink in the morning. He swore up and down he didn't finish the OJ, and we couldn't find out where the bottle went because it wasn't in the recycle bin. He went and bought me more OJ and I was happy. Then after it was totally forgotten about, yesterday morning, I go to the cabinet where we keep the plastic cups. There is the missing OJ from Friday. :haha:

Mackjess, that is hilarious! That sounds like something I would do!


----------



## Bambola

calliebaby said:


> I had a follow up appointment for the miscarriage. My doctor was pleased to hear that my last cycle was normal. She did an exam to make sure my uterus and ovaries were where they should be. Everything looked good. She also said she would order an ultrasound for between 6&8 weeksnext time get pregnant. So now I wait. 2 dpo today. Due to test on Christmas eve. Going to avoid testing early this cycle.

They told me the same after my mc- instead of having to wait till 10 weeks to see my OB I can go in at 6 weeks.. Of course a mc is so horrible but at least this is a tiny silver lining for next time.. not having to freak out and being able to go early for ultrasound.. :wacko:


----------



## Carybear

BSelck24 said:


> Carybear said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone... I would love to join this thread  DH and I have been ttc for over two years. We got our first BFP on November 8th. Then I miscarried four days later. I should be getting AF tomorrow but no sign as of yet. I have thick blue veins in my bb's (there a little tender), queasiness off and on, and pulling/stretching pains in my belly... Tested but to several BFN :-(... Testing again tomorrow...
> 
> Hi Carybear!
> 
> You must be on a hot streak gurl! Getting your first BFP last month and now, with those symptoms, you may have another on the way! Just be careful that it is not the miscarriage hormones lingering in your body and giving you false symptoms!
> 
> I'm sending great vibes your way gurl!! You got this!! :dust:Click to expand...




Thanks! My HCG went to 0 before the bleeding stopped. So I know everything is gone, but today was still a BFN.... Not sure what is going on.


----------



## Topanga053

Lindsfx said:


> Topanga, you've got a lovely attitude about it all. I wish I could be so calm. Maybe, if this cycle is a bust, I will be. I swear, I'm wearing myself out with it all, and it's only my first cycle ttc after my ep! I really admire your approach this month! Keep it up!

Hehe I should read this to DH... he'd never believe it! :haha: He always has to listen all of the whining and crying that goes on behind the scenes. Trust me, I'm wearing myself out too! As the months go on, I notice that I'm happy and content early to mid cycle (because I'm optimistic that it might happen this month), anxious toward the end, and then horribly depressed when AF comes and another month has gone by without a BFP. It's an awful cycle and I just happen to be in the good part of the cycle now. ;-) My focus this month is on trying not to completely crash emotionally if I get another BFN. What exhausting work TTC can be!!!!


----------



## Lbrum

Don't forget our hormones contribute to making us all feel so up and down too. I think one of many things we all share is that we all think of ourselves as just a little crazy and obsessed! That's why this works, we understand where each other is coming from


----------



## mlm115

Lbrum said:


> Don't forget our hormones contribute to making us all feel so up and down too. I think one of many things we all share is that we all think of ourselves as just a little crazy and obsessed! That's why this works, we understand where each other is coming from

So true! Glad we can all admit our crazy/obsessiveness : )


----------



## bluebird

Lindsfx said:


> Topanga, you've got a lovely attitude about it all. I wish I could be so calm. Maybe, if this cycle is a bust, I will be. I swear, I'm wearing myself out with it all, and it's only my first cycle ttc after my ep! I really admire your approach this month! Keep it up!
> 
> Bluebird - Yay! Thanks for uploading them. I hate to be the bearer of crappy news, but I think you got an extra sensitive test on Sunday. This type of thing happened to me several times as I was following my hcg levels down. It took over six weeks after I got methotrexate (a chemo drug they give you to terminate the ectopic) for my levels to decrease to 0 from their highest of 680. During that time, I would test, get my levels that same day, then test several days after. Sometimes the later test would be considerably darker than the earlier one, even though I knew my levels were declining. I'm attaching an example.
> 
> I used FRERs at this point in my ectopic saga, because my ICs ran out. All three of the pictured tests came together in one pack. The one on top was taken on 8/19 with SMU when my level was 16. Two days later, I took another test, also with SMU (second one in the series) and it was noticeably darker than the first. I was so frustrated! Then, two days later, on 8/23, I took the bottom test with SMU. This line is even a bit darker than the one I took on 8/19, although lighter than the one I took on 8/21.
> 
> So, I've given you all this info to say that even with a more expensive and sensitive test like FRER (I was getting lines when my number was 3!), there can be quite a bit of difference in test sensitivity and line color/strength, which totally sucks! ](*,) I wish we could get beta quants from our urine.
> 
> Maybe you do have a new little bean in there, but it's too early to test? How many dpo are you?
> 
> Ah, I went back and reread and see you're 11 dpo? Could still be too early. Or maybe your level went down at 10 dpo and then started to climb again? I'd keep testing. Have you taken an OPK to see what that does? I know you can get positives from those when you'd definitely get a + hpt, so maybe that could help clarify? As in, if your levels are low, still declining from your m/c, then it may not be positive. But, if they're increasing with a new pregnancy, it might be positive??

Oh wow Linds, so the exact same thing happened to you!! 2 days apart and everything, thats got to be what it is.... I really can't think of any other reasonable explanation. Thanks so much for writing all that out for me :) 

I have been doing OPKs but they are absolutely no help- they have all been positive for the last 3 weeks. I take one every few days to try and get some indication of where I am in the cycle... but they are always the same, they look identical lined up next to each other :shrug:

It could be a new bean and its just too early, I like that theory- let's go with it hahahaha! :haha: I have also been doing the clearblue fertility monitor- it tests your estrogen and your LH- and I got a 'high' today meaning my estrogen is going up. So maybe I didnt even ovulate 11 days ago like I thought I did? Maybe my body is gearing up to ovulate now?? 

Moral of the story- don't bother with OPKs/HPTs/CBFMs right after a miscarriage... it will drive you bonkers! :dohh:


----------



## bluebird

Lbrum said:


> Don't forget our hormones contribute to making us all feel so up and down too. I think one of many things we all share is that we all think of ourselves as just a little crazy and obsessed! That's why this works, we understand where each other is coming from

So true!! Im glad we can be crazies together :) How is everyone today?? Any exciting TWW symptoms we can analyze/obsess over this morning? :happydance:


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone... hope your day is going good. I have a crazy symptom... It has happened about three times... My feet get so hot I can't sleep. I had to get up and put lotion on them and stand on the cold tile. Could that be a symptom?


----------



## Lindsfx

Topanga053 said:


> Lindsfx said:
> 
> 
> Topanga, you've got a lovely attitude about it all. I wish I could be so calm. Maybe, if this cycle is a bust, I will be. I swear, I'm wearing myself out with it all, and it's only my first cycle ttc after my ep! I really admire your approach this month! Keep it up!
> 
> Hehe I should read this to DH... he'd never believe it! :haha: He always has to listen all of the whining and crying that goes on behind the scenes. Trust me, I'm wearing myself out too! As the months go on, I notice that I'm happy and content early to mid cycle (because I'm optimistic that it might happen this month), anxious toward the end, and then horribly depressed when AF comes and another month has gone by without a BFP. It's an awful cycle and I just happen to be in the good part of the cycle now. ;-) My focus this month is on trying not to completely crash emotionally if I get another BFN. What exhausting work TTC can be!!!!Click to expand...

I feel the same way, Topanga! Right now I'm in the bummed out phase, having just passed the anxious. TTC is exhausting and such a rollercoaster of emotions. If I wasn't such a control freak, I'd say to hell with it all and just leave it to chance. In fact, that was what happened with both my pregnancies - I wasn't trying. But I can't HELP but notice ewcm, or what day I'm at in my cycle. I can't just NOT pee on sticks, not when I have a huge stash of them in my drawer and they're so cheap on Amazon! :winkwink: 



Lbrum said:


> Don't forget our hormones contribute to making us all feel so up and down too. I think one of many things we all share is that we all think of ourselves as just a little crazy and obsessed! That's why this works, we understand where each other is coming from

So true! I find it both crazy and wonderful that I can discuss my cervical mucus with people I have never met face to face and, rather than cover your ears and shout "eek, TMI!" as you run from the room, you fabulous ladies are more than willing to analyze the quantity of my cm with me, tell me about your own, and advise me on the most opportune moments to have sex with my husband. It's so great to be able to share my obsession, my excitement, my grief, and my pain with like-minded women and not feel ostracized, but understood by them, for they share the same obsession, excitement, grief, and pain. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: How lonely this TTC journey must have been before the Internet! 

Bluebird - Hpts can just break your heart, can't they? I wish they were more reliable at measuring quants. I'm happy to share my experience with you; I remember how confused and frustrated I was when I'd see a barely-there line, and then, two days later, a clear, pink line. 

Hmmm...my opks were bizarre for awhile too. I just started opks last month, but they were almost positive looking all the time during that cycle. I think my hormones were still screwy. Yours are probably positive because you still have hcg in your system. Maybe you're using a super sensitive kind? Which do you use? I used babi onestep from Amazon and they seem very sensitive compared to the wondfos, which are less so. 

I have the cbfm too! I just got it (used off ebay) and I got a peak my first cycle (this one). I was so excited I took a picture, for whom I don't know. I guess myself so I can look back and see that little egg picture. I also have a bad habit of using the sticks as regular opks because I like to watch my estrogen do things and analyze the lines. When my temp dipped and I had that spotting two days ago, I used a clearblue stick and my estrogen line was much lighter than the day before, meaning it was higher. 
I think, given the cbfm reading, you may be gearing up to o now. How long have you been using the sticks/monitor this cycle? Is this the first high reading you've gotten? 

AFM - Well, ladies, I'm feeling pretty discouraged. I took a FRER today (couldn't wait! I'm an addict!) and it was clearly a BFN. No amount of light could reveal a line. I even took the test apart. Nothing. Now, I know FRERs have been sensitive enough to pick up a beta hcg of 3, because that was my level when I used one as I watched my levels declining after my ectopic. So, you'd think if I had implantation bleeding/ temp dip two days ago, my level would at least be a three now. Plus, I have NO symptoms. I really feel like I'm out this cycle, which is disheartening because our timing was so good. 

When I got pregnant with my dd, I had only bd ONCE that month. When I got pregnant with my ectopic, I had bronchitis and didn't even think I had ovulated yet. My temps were erratic and I just took a hpt for kicks. Why could I get pregnant those times, but not when I time everything just right? I know I'm not officially "out" yet, but I just don't feel it this time, you know? I hate to be such a Negative Nancy, but I'm feeling pretty let down.


----------



## jessschuck

@bobster, I was also due in Febuary, but lost my baby in the end of july, been trying to conceive since then, with no luck. Just got a smiley on my clearblue ovulation test on the 4th and 5th, and should be able to test around christmas, I've been praying everyday that I'll see those two beautiful lines on a pregnancy test.


----------



## BSelck24

jessschuck said:


> @bobster, I was also due in Febuary, but lost my baby in the end of july, been trying to conceive since then, with no luck. Just got a smiley on my clearblue ovulation test on the 4th and 5th, and should be able to test around christmas, I've been praying everyday that I'll see those two beautiful lines on a pregnancy test.

Good Luck Jessschuck!! I too use the clearblue ovulation test with the "smiley" faces :) I got a positve opk Dec. 3rd so I will be testing around the same time as you! Woo Hoo!


----------



## mowat

Hey, I want a Christmas BFP! Just got the go ahead to TTC over a year after a MMC. Just hope we caught the egg. Should be testing just before Christmas. Not expecting too much---maybe that will be the trick that makes it work!


----------



## bluebird

Lindsfx said:


> Topanga053 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsfx said:
> 
> 
> Topanga, you've got a lovely attitude about it all. I wish I could be so calm. Maybe, if this cycle is a bust, I will be. I swear, I'm wearing myself out with it all, and it's only my first cycle ttc after my ep! I really admire your approach this month! Keep it up!
> 
> Hehe I should read this to DH... he'd never believe it! :haha: He always has to listen all of the whining and crying that goes on behind the scenes. Trust me, I'm wearing myself out too! As the months go on, I notice that I'm happy and content early to mid cycle (because I'm optimistic that it might happen this month), anxious toward the end, and then horribly depressed when AF comes and another month has gone by without a BFP. It's an awful cycle and I just happen to be in the good part of the cycle now. ;-) My focus this month is on trying not to completely crash emotionally if I get another BFN. What exhausting work TTC can be!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way, Topanga! Right now I'm in the bummed out phase, having just passed the anxious. TTC is exhausting and such a rollercoaster of emotions. If I wasn't such a control freak, I'd say to hell with it all and just leave it to chance. In fact, that was what happened with both my pregnancies - I wasn't trying. But I can't HELP but notice ewcm, or what day I'm at in my cycle. I can't just NOT pee on sticks, not when I have a huge stash of them in my drawer and they're so cheap on Amazon! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Lbrum said:
> 
> 
> Don't forget our hormones contribute to making us all feel so up and down too. I think one of many things we all share is that we all think of ourselves as just a little crazy and obsessed! That's why this works, we understand where each other is coming fromClick to expand...
> 
> So true! I find it both crazy and wonderful that I can discuss my cervical mucus with people I have never met face to face and, rather than cover your ears and shout "eek, TMI!" as you run from the room, you fabulous ladies are more than willing to analyze the quantity of my cm with me, tell me about your own, and advise me on the most opportune moments to have sex with my husband. It's so great to be able to share my obsession, my excitement, my grief, and my pain with like-minded women and not feel ostracized, but understood by them, for they share the same obsession, excitement, grief, and pain. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: How lonely this TTC journey must have been before the Internet!
> 
> Bluebird - Hpts can just break your heart, can't they? I wish they were more reliable at measuring quants. I'm happy to share my experience with you; I remember how confused and frustrated I was when I'd see a barely-there line, and then, two days later, a clear, pink line.
> 
> Hmmm...my opks were bizarre for awhile too. I just started opks last month, but they were almost positive looking all the time during that cycle. I think my hormones were still screwy. Yours are probably positive because you still have hcg in your system. Maybe you're using a super sensitive kind? Which do you use? I used babi onestep from Amazon and they seem very sensitive compared to the wondfos, which are less so.
> 
> I have the cbfm too! I just got it (used off ebay) and I got a peak my first cycle (this one). I was so excited I took a picture, for whom I don't know. I guess myself so I can look back and see that little egg picture. I also have a bad habit of using the sticks as regular opks because I like to watch my estrogen do things and analyze the lines. When my temp dipped and I had that spotting two days ago, I used a clearblue stick and my estrogen line was much lighter than the day before, meaning it was higher.
> I think, given the cbfm reading, you may be gearing up to o now. How long have you been using the sticks/monitor this cycle? Is this the first high reading you've gotten?
> 
> AFM - Well, ladies, I'm feeling pretty discouraged. I took a FRER today (couldn't wait! I'm an addict!) and it was clearly a BFN. No amount of light could reveal a line. I even took the test apart. Nothing. Now, I know FRERs have been sensitive enough to pick up a beta hcg of 3, because that was my level when I used one as I watched my levels declining after my ectopic. So, you'd think if I had implantation bleeding/ temp dip two days ago, my level would at least be a three now. Plus, I have NO symptoms. I really feel like I'm out this cycle, which is disheartening because our timing was so good.
> 
> When I got pregnant with my dd, I had only bd ONCE that month. When I got pregnant with my ectopic, I had bronchitis and didn't even think I had ovulated yet. My temps were erratic and I just took a hpt for kicks. Why could I get pregnant those times, but not when I time everything just right? I know I'm not officially "out" yet, but I just don't feel it this time, you know? I hate to be such a Negative Nancy, but I'm feeling pretty let down.Click to expand...

The OPKs I have been using are the ones off of Amazon, so they must be super sensitive. Still getting dark lines whenever I use them. 

I LOVE my CBFM!! I've used it twice and both times got pregnant- so 100% success rate for me! This is my third time using it, but because I really don't even know where I'm at in my cycle I don't have a whole lot of faith in it. I am at CD 12 now (according to the monitor), been testing since CD 6, and I had my first high yesterday and of course a high today. I don't feel like I'm about to OV though.... and I don't feel PG and I don't feel like AF is on the way :shrug: Just kind of in limbo right now!!! 

You are SO not out!! The cycles I got pregnant I had spotting so I knew exactly when implantation happened and I didn't get a positive on a FRER until 4 days later. And it was really faint even then. Your spotting along with the dip is a really good sign! Hang in there for a couple more days, you may have an early xmas present :thumbup:


----------



## Lindsfx

Carybear said:


> Hi everyone... hope your day is going good. I have a crazy symptom... It has happened about three times... My feet get so hot I can't sleep. I had to get up and put lotion on them and stand on the cold tile. Could that be a symptom?

That is a crazy symptom, Carybear! I hope it's a good sign. 



mowat said:


> Hey, I want a Christmas BFP! Just got the go ahead to TTC over a year after a MMC. Just hope we caught the egg. Should be testing just before Christmas. Not expecting too much---maybe that will be the trick that makes it work!

Hi, mowat! I hope you caught the egg, too! When is your official test date? Christmas eve? Why did you have to wait so long after your mmc, or was that your decision?

Bluebird - Oh, I hope I have the same experience you did! You've given me some hope. :D When did you start testing? Did you have any symptoms when you tested? 

I'm so glad the cbfm worked well for you! That gives me even more hope! I think I peaked at night, because that's when my opks turned positive and I used a test stick and my lh was dark and my estrogen was light. I didn't bd that night, but I had the day before. I bded the next morning when the machine gave me my "official" peak. What was your bd schedule when you got pregnant?


----------



## bluebird

The first time I got a BFP at 11 dpo (in the pm), then a BFN at 12 DPO (in the am).... i didn't get a clear line until about 15dpo. This last time I didn't get a BFP until 13 dpo, that ended in a MMC at 11 weeks though :( With the first I started testing at 9 dpo (BFN) and the second I started testing at 12 dpo (BFN also).

On my first pregnancy we BDed on the high day right before my peak and then both peak days (in the am).... we went for it! On the second pregnancy we BDed only on the high day right before the peak (in the pm)- not on the peak days at all. 

As far as symptoms go I had spotting for both around 7-8 dpo and then around 10 dpo I completely lost my appetite. It's the wierdest thing, and when I did eat I felt like I had cotton mouth- I would take a couple bites and could barely swallow. That was my tip off on the second pregnancy :) I had a little bit of light cramping/twinges and sore BBs, but nothing that couldn't be attributed to AF. 

So I'm sure you caught the egg if you BDed the morning of your peak!! From what I've read you typically OV 12-24 hours after that LH hits your system. You are totally in!! FX for you and keep us updated :)


----------



## wannabewillow

Hiya! Do you mind if I join? I'm in the middle of my 2ww and going a bit crazy symptom spotting! If I'm not pg, the witch is due next Friday. We only did it once this cycle as things have been a bit mental workwise for DH. I got a positive OPK on Friday (EWCM) and Saturday, we BD'd on Friday night. My boos were killing me all weekend, nut that's tailed off. Today I have mega munchies and can't stop eating! I'm keeping everything crossed that I'm still in the game. 
Anyway, thanks for letting me ramble on... christmas :dust: to all! Xxx


----------



## BSelck24

wannabewillow said:


> Hiya! Do you mind if I join? I'm in the middle of my 2ww and going a bit crazy symptom spotting! If I'm not pg, the witch is due next Friday. We only did it once this cycle as things have been a bit mental workwise for DH. I got a positive OPK on Friday (EWCM) and Saturday, we BD'd on Friday night. My boos were killing me all weekend, nut that's tailed off. Today I have mega munchies and can't stop eating! I'm keeping everything crossed that I'm still in the game.
> Anyway, thanks for letting me ramble on... christmas :dust: to all! Xxx

Good Luck Wannabewillow!! AF is due for me around Dec. 24th so I am right in the middle of the TWW too! Today I am 10dpo and have really had no symptoms up to this point other than frequent urination. I've also had the "no matter what I eat, I never feel full" feeling. However, with my 1st pregnancy I was the opposite, extremely nauseous, tender boobs, and I never felt like I was going to the bathroom often. This, however, was all noticed at the time I found out I was pregnant which was 1 week after AF was due. So there is still hope!


----------



## wannabewillow

Since my MC, my boobs hurt at ov and for a few days after. I've been very twingy this evening, who knows if this is it. The only thing I can do is wait to POAS. It's funny, we weren't exactly planning a pregnancy before. DD was conceived after 2 years and 2 cycles of clomid. This second pregnancy was conceived after a Birthday BD. It was the only time we had been intimate the whole cycle as my FIL had passed away the week before after a short illness. We had seen this as a parting gift from him. To lose it was devastating. So now, I'm frantically trying to get chances for me and DH to try again! I really hope your Christmas brings a lovely BFP for you and your OH. Xxx


----------



## bluebird

Welcome Willow and BSelck! Good luck this cycle, when do you plan on testing?

Linds- have you tested yet today? I bet you'll get that BFP in the next couple of days, it was just too early yesterday!

mlm- where are you on your cycle? You just got back down to 0 on your HCG levels right? I just barely got back down to 0 also, so I have NO IDEA where I'm at now. I thought I OVed a couple weeks ago, but now I'm thinking I didn't??? I don't know if I am waiting for OV or AF?!?! eeeek!


----------



## mowat

Lindsfx said:


> That is a crazy symptom, Carybear! I hope it's a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, mowat! I hope you caught the egg, too! When is your official test date? Christmas eve? Why did you have to wait so long after your mmc, or was that your decision?
> 
> Bluebird - Oh, I hope I have the same experience you did! You've given me some hope. :D When did you start testing? Did you have any symptoms when you tested?
> 
> I'm so glad the cbfm worked well for you! That gives me even more hope! I think I peaked at night, because that's when my opks turned positive and I used a test stick and my lh was dark and my estrogen was light. I didn't bd that night, but I had the day before. I bded the next morning when the machine gave me my "official" peak. What was your bd schedule when you got pregnant?

Thanks for the welcome Lindsfx. I think I'm 1dpo today, so I'll try to hold out until next weekend (like that's going to happen!)

I had to wait for so long because my period didn't return even after several rounds of hormones. I had a hysteroscopy that showed Asherman's (scarring caused by the D&Cs). I had some of the scarring removed and I just had another hysteroscopy that showed some scarring, but nothing too bad. Super excited to be back to TTC! It's been a horrible year not knowing what was going on with my body. I think 2013 is going to be a better year for everybody!


----------



## mlm115

Thanks for asking bluebird- I am currently cd 6. As for the hcg, I'll get results tomorrow and am realllly hoping my levels are at 5 or less. It's been over 9 weeks since my d&c, this is crazy! So strange, since I have had af twice with hcg in my system, plus a pos opk. Gonna start bd'ing every other day soon I think.


----------



## Sophiasmom

well, looks like I'm joining the Valentine's group. AF came early (9dpo- really weird too) I'm not having any cramping, but I doubt it's ib with the amount I have. Oh well. Now to just get over the flu and start ttc again.


----------



## Lindsfx

bluebird said:


> Welcome Willow and BSelck! Good luck this cycle, when do you plan on testing?
> 
> Linds- have you tested yet today? I bet you'll get that BFP in the next couple of days, it was just too early yesterday!
> 
> mlm- where are you on your cycle? You just got back down to 0 on your HCG levels right? I just barely got back down to 0 also, so I have NO IDEA where I'm at now. I thought I OVed a couple weeks ago, but now I'm thinking I didn't??? I don't know if I am waiting for OV or AF?!?! eeeek!

Being the addict that I am, yes, I tested again. :wacko: Another BFN on a FRER. I have a tiny bit of hope left yet, so I am going to wait until Monday when my ICs come in to test again (I'll be peeing on opks in the meantime to satisfy my cravings!). That'll make me 13 dpo, which ought to be enough to know for sure, although my period isn't due until the 23rd because I ovulate early and have a really long luteal phase (18 - 19 days). Still no symptoms, other than one sore boob. Just the one. Weird! 

I'm so sorry you're stuck in limbo. Feeling pregnant at all or any closer to O? How's your cm situation? Do you get any other pre-O symptoms? I can't remember if you do temps. If so, how've those been looking? 



mowat said:


> Lindsfx said:
> 
> 
> That is a crazy symptom, Carybear! I hope it's a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, mowat! I hope you caught the egg, too! When is your official test date? Christmas eve? Why did you have to wait so long after your mmc, or was that your decision?
> 
> Bluebird - Oh, I hope I have the same experience you did! You've given me some hope. :D When did you start testing? Did you have any symptoms when you tested?
> 
> I'm so glad the cbfm worked well for you! That gives me even more hope! I think I peaked at night, because that's when my opks turned positive and I used a test stick and my lh was dark and my estrogen was light. I didn't bd that night, but I had the day before. I bded the next morning when the machine gave me my "official" peak. What was your bd schedule when you got pregnant?
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Lindsfx. I think I'm 1dpo today, so I'll try to hold out until next weekend (like that's going to happen!)
> 
> I had to wait for so long because my period didn't return even after several rounds of hormones. I had a hysteroscopy that showed Asherman's (scarring caused by the D&Cs). I had some of the scarring removed and I just had another hysteroscopy that showed some scarring, but nothing too bad. Super excited to be back to TTC! It's been a horrible year not knowing what was going on with my body. I think 2013 is going to be a better year for everybody!Click to expand...

I sure hope 2013 will be a better year! I don't think I can handle another like 2012. I don't like even years anyway, and 2012 did nothing to change my superstition. :) It sounds like your luck was horrible. I'm so sorry you've had such a rough time and such a long wait to ttc. 1 DPO - how exciting! Have you been charting or using opks?



mlm115 said:


> Thanks for asking bluebird- I am currently cd 6. As for the hcg, I'll get results tomorrow and am realllly hoping my levels are at 5 or less. It's been over 9 weeks since my d&c, this is crazy! So strange, since I have had af twice with hcg in my system, plus a pos opk. Gonna start bd'ing every other day soon I think.

I bet your levels will be less than 5, mlm. I've got my fingers crossed! Let us know as soon as you hear!



Sophiasmom said:


> well, looks like I'm joining the Valentine's group. AF came early (9dpo- really weird too) I'm not having any cramping, but I doubt it's ib with the amount I have. Oh well. Now to just get over the flu and start ttc again.

I'm so sorry, Sophiasmom. Maybe the flu brought af on early? At any rate, I think I'll be joining you in the Valentine's group. I tested yesterday and today with FRERs and got two BFNs. I'm not feeling all that hopeful anymore.


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry sophiasmom. On to next month I guess xx
Lindsfx you're not out yet, keep us posted!


----------



## wannabewillow

Hiya! Thanks for the welcome. As a closet POASaholic, I've been doing a daily IC, all showing BFNs, but if I got my BFP at 7DPO, I'd be so shocked. My temp has gone up from 36.4 since O to 36.6 the last 2 days. Not sure if that's significant though.

Sophiasmom, I'm so sorry for your BFN. Much love. Xxxx


----------



## Topanga053

Sophiasmom, so sorry for your BFN. You seem to be handling it better than I usually do. (Not that that's saying much! I'm always a complete wreck the week after AF!) I'm sorry you're in the Valentine's group, but excited to be trying with you for another couple of months! Here's hoping that our BFPs come soon!!


----------



## bluebird

Hi Linds! Ugh, I hate that you are getting BFNs.... from all your symptoms it sounds like this is it for you. Especially the spotting- both times I had spotting it turned into a BFP. Maybe you are one of those women whose HCG takes longer to get into your urine. FX for you on Monday!!! 
My estrogen was up again today, according to the CBFM (the line was lighter) so maybe I am gearing up to OV and I didnt actually OV like I thought I did a couple weeks ago?? And as of last night my regular OPK strips FINALLY went negative. There's still a line there of course but it is now lighter than the control line :) So I have no idea what direction I'm headed... OV or AF, but at least I am going somewhere haha! 

mlm- any results yet on the HCG? You and I both had slow HCG 'metabolism' it seems. I think I am finally in the single digits because my OPKs are looking normal again (not positive all the time). It's so frustrating when you don't know what's going on, right?!?! I think an every other BD schedule is the way to go, good plan! 

Sophiasmom- oh no!!! I was going to ask you this morning how the testing went :( You're sure it can't be IB?? The timing is just right for it

Willow- Sounds promising!! You can come out of the closet, I think it's safe to say that all of us here are POAS addicts lol We won't judge you.... in fact we encourage it and we encourage you to post pictures haha! Keep us updated and hopefully you'll see that BFP in the next few days!!

Lbrum- have you been quiet or have I just been missing your posts??? What CD are you on?


----------



## bluebird

Hi Topanga! You were posting the same time as me so I missed you :) How is everything going for you, you're at the beginning of your cycle right? Yes, on to Valentine's day for us!


----------



## Topanga053

Hey Bluebird! Actually, I'm almost in the middle of my cycle. How time flies! I'm expecting to O mid- to late next week. I've already warned DH that next week is our intense BD week. I'm not sure if he was excited or scared! :haha::haha: 

I hope things move quickly for you one way or the other! It's so unfair not to be sure what's happening with your body! :shrug: I'm still crossing my fingers it's a BFP, but even a confirmed ovulation or AF will at least tell you that things are moving forward. That limbo is awful! Crossing my fingers for you that something definitive happens soon!!


----------



## mlm115

My hcg is at 8 now. Holy crap this is taking forever!


----------



## bluebird

Topanga053 said:


> Hey Bluebird! Actually, I'm almost in the middle of my cycle. How time flies! I'm expecting to O mid- to late next week. I've already warned DH that next week is our intense BD week. I'm not sure if he was excited or scared! :haha::haha:
> 
> I hope things move quickly for you one way or the other! It's so unfair not to be sure what's happening with your body! :shrug: I'm still crossing my fingers it's a BFP, but even a confirmed ovulation or AF will at least tell you that things are moving forward. That limbo is awful! Crossing my fingers for you that something definitive happens soon!!

I THINK I'm about the same in my cycle as you, that is if I am heading in the OV direction and not the AF direction :thumbup: So we may be testing about the same time. Jan 2nd is my birthday- if I can't have a Christmas BFP I guess a birthday BFP will suffice :) Our husbands had better get ready for next week!!
I am definitely NOT pregnant- those dark lines on my HPTs last weekend were a nasty trick. Linds had the same thing happen to her as her HCG was coming down. Brutal.

mlm- eeeeeek! It's been 9 weeks, WTF??? You are so close now too, when is your next blood test?


----------



## mlm115

Sorry it's not a new pregnancy bluebird- I had the same thing happen too, it sucks. 

I'm supposed to ov next weekend, so my hubby is also preparing himself for next week haha. So funny how we use and abuse them to get our bfps. Though I'm not sure mine minds too much!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Topanga053 said:


> Sophiasmom, so sorry for your BFN. You seem to be handling it better than I usually do. (Not that that's saying much! I'm always a complete wreck the week after AF!) I'm sorry you're in the Valentine's group, but excited to be trying with you for another couple of months! Here's hoping that our BFPs come soon!!

I'm not handling it great, but much better than my last AF. I just hate that I really thought this was our month. Obviously it's out of my hands. But I hope we get our BFP's soon too! Now if i can just mentally get through this week...


----------



## Sophiasmom

Bluebird- I thought it could have been ib at first, but it's way too heavy to be that now. Oh well :( I hope your system straightens itself out! It's tough not quite knowing what's going on.


----------



## Topanga053

mlm115 said:


> My hcg is at 8 now. Holy crap this is taking forever!

How awful it's taking so long, but at least you're almost there! They stopped testing me when I got into the single digits and AF came a week or two later. 



bluebird said:


> I THINK I'm about the same in my cycle as you, that is if I am heading in the OV direction and not the AF direction :thumbup: So we may be testing about the same time. Jan 2nd is my birthday- if I can't have a Christmas BFP I guess a birthday BFP will suffice :) Our husbands had better get ready for next week!!

Yay!! Happy early birthday! :happydance: My birthday is in January too! At the end of the month, on the 29th. I'm so excited for January to come. I'm so over 2012!!!



mlm115 said:


> I'm supposed to ov next weekend, so my hubby is also preparing himself for next week haha. So funny how we use and abuse them to get our bfps. Though I'm not sure mine minds too much!

HAHA yeah, I don't think mine minds too much either! It's all about him now! We even bought some new lingerie this week in preperation for next week's fun! :winkwink:


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies would you mind if i joined you?

I had a mmc found @9 wks in early nov which showed a 5 wk blighted ovum.i had a medically managed miscarriage the following weekend however the egg sac didnt pass until the end of nov.then i had a neg pg test on the thurs and the spotting stopped but i had ewcm on the sun.am just waiting to see what turns up.am having pre af cramps but i did have them with my bfp.no sore boobs which was a big sign last time.

Hoping to get and give support to some really positive and strong ladies.


----------



## Topanga053

nessaw said:


> Hi ladies would you mind if i joined you?
> 
> I had a mmc found @9 wks in early nov which showed a 5 wk blighted ovum.i had a medically managed miscarriage the following weekend however the egg sac didnt pass until the end of nov.then i had a neg pg test on the thurs and the spotting stopped but i had ewcm on the sun.am just waiting to see what turns up.am having pre af cramps but i did have them with my bfp.no sore boobs which was a big sign last time.
> 
> Hoping to get and give support to some really positive and strong ladies.

Welcome, Nessaw! Sorry you have to be part of this group, but welcome nonetheless. :hugs:

I was diagnosed with a BO at 9 weeks as well (sac was measuring just over 6 wks) back in August. So sorry that had to happen to you. :nope:

I saw your signature line about your Day 21 test results and your OH's low motility. My parents had the exact same things (except they confirmed that my mom only ovulated once every 12-18 months). And here I am! :flower: And, actually, my mom was your age when she conceived me. I hope that means your BFP is coming soon!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lbrum

Hey Bluebird, I'm still here. I'm on cd 23 but I reckon I'm out this month as my partner was I'll for most of the week when I ovulated. We only bd'd once and it wasn't really a prime day. Slim chance but very unlikely! Just enjpying everyone else's posts. I have been posting a bit though, and I check in on you guys all the time!
I'm a Jan bday too! 20th


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies
Welcome new ladies and sorry to those who the witch got :(
I finished work for a 2 week holiday today- it feels so good, I really need a break!!
No news for me, STILL NO AF........8 weeks now!!!! Makes me quite sad that I should be having my 20 week anomaly scan this week and have a little bump. Hmmmm, sad!
Oh well off to Norway tomorrow. Snow, snowboarding and some bd'ing!!!!! 
Ho ho ho!!!!


----------



## Lbrum

Have a fab holiday


----------



## nessaw

Thanks topanga.my cycle has never been 28 days.its different every month so i dont hold much faith in thise cd 21 tests.but i do think low prog is still an issue.i also came off the depo injection dec 10 and its taken a long while to get into a rhythm.i didnt have pre af cramps until i came off that.so previously i didnt know when it wd turn up but now i have an idea.

Thanks for the story about ur parents.gd to hear positive stories.


----------



## Sophiasmom

Sorry no AF Johnsongirl but have a great trip!hope it takes your mind off things!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Topanga- my birthday is 30th jan!!


----------



## wannabewillow

nessaw said:


> Hi ladies would you mind if i joined you?
> 
> I had a mmc found @9 wks in early nov which showed a 5 wk blighted ovum.i had a medically managed miscarriage the following weekend however the egg sac didnt pass until the end of nov.then i had a neg pg test on the thurs and the spotting stopped but i had ewcm on the sun.am just waiting to see what turns up.am having pre af cramps but i did have them with my bfp.no sore boobs which was a big sign last time.
> 
> Hoping to get and give support to some really positive and strong ladies.

Hi Nessaw! Sorry you have to be here too. I'm quite new to this thread and the ladies have been lovely. I had a MMC in September and although my cycles have always been irregularly long, they've been sent into such a tailspin off the back of the MC My first cycle was quite long and there was more than one occasion that I thought I was Ov'ing, but didn't. I cramped and had sore boobs all the way through the cycle. Just to warn you, the first one can be so confusing and frustrating. This time round, I've been checking my temperatures and was able to pinpoint my ovulation. Although, now I'm in my 2ww, I'm going slightly crazy with my POAS habit. I used a digi this morning and got a BFN, although I'm only 8dpo, what else should I be expecting!?!

I really hope that this cycle is a BFP one for you. This Christmas is so difficult after such a cruel loss and we ladies deserve a bit of happy news. Xxx


----------



## Lbrum

Hi guys, since my miscarriage I have been having cramps for a good few days before my period comes on. I never had this before but it's happening again this month! Has anybody else found this?


----------



## mlm115

Lbrum said:


> Hi guys, since my miscarriage I have been having cramps for a good few days before my period comes on. I never had this before but it's happening again this month! Has anybody else found this?

I have the same thing! Of course I thought it was pregnancy symptoms at first because I was not used to it, but then I could distinctly tell it was af pain. I used to only cramp one day during af.


----------



## Lbrum

At least I'm not on my own. I thought it might be pregnancy last month but it obviously wasn't and this month I have the same! I used to only get it on the first and second day of my period


----------



## wannabewillow

mlm115 said:


> Lbrum said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, since my miscarriage I have been having cramps for a good few days before my period comes on. I never had this before but it's happening again this month! Has anybody else found this?
> 
> I have the same thing! Of course I thought it was pregnancy symptoms at first because I was not used to it, but then I could distinctly tell it was af pain. I used to only cramp one day during af.Click to expand...

Yup, cramping and fizzy boobs here too! Just have the feeling the inevitable feeling it's the sign of witchy things to come.:cry:


----------



## Lbrum

Maybe not for you, everyone's different! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you until I hear otherwise, make sure you let us know. 
I'm officially out this month now, although I pretty much knew already! Will enjoy Christmas and then it's on to January 
Anyone ready to test?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies how are you all? 
I'm good, back in gorgeous snowy Oslo. I always wonder why I moved back to the uk when I visit here!!

Good news on the baby making front.......no, af still hasn't arrived!!......but DH had lifted the ban on bd'ing! Seems he's sick of the condoms already!!! ;) So, I'm kinda back in the game, yay me!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Forgot to say- I seem to be having lots of af type cramps too- much more than before mc- I just haven't had actual af!!


----------



## nessaw

Lbrum since i came off the depo injection i have had cramps for up to 7 days before af comes.i never had these previously.

Afm af showed today.am v disappointed not to have a bfp for xmas but am taking the positive of everything being all cleared out and ready to go.am now aiming for a valentines pg!!


----------



## calliebaby

Almost broke down and bought a few tests today. Trying to hold out until next Monday. Don't feel like wasting money if negative it worrying all week if positive. This week is going to be hard....


----------



## Topanga053

Librum and Nessa, sorry about the witch showing up. :nope: Hate her!

Afm, nothing exciting. Stressful week at work (already!) and waiting to O later this week. :coffee:


----------



## wannabewillow

:wacko:


Lbrum said:


> Maybe not for you, everyone's different! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you until I hear otherwise, make sure you let us know.
> I'm officially out this month now, although I pretty much knew already! Will enjoy Christmas and then it's on to January
> Anyone ready to test?

Lbrum, Nessa! Sorry about the witch. Xxx


----------



## wannabewillow

calliebaby said:


> Almost broke down and bought a few tests today. Trying to hold out until next Monday. Don't feel like wasting money if negative it worrying all week if positive. This week is going to be hard....

That's my problem... Since last Friday, I've peed twice a day on ICs, done 2 Frers and 2 digis. I just can't help myself.:wacko:


----------



## mlm115

wannabewillow said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Almost broke down and bought a few tests today. Trying to hold out until next Monday. Don't feel like wasting money if negative it worrying all week if positive. This week is going to be hard....
> 
> That's my problem... Since last Friday, I've peed twice a day on ICs, done 2 Frers and 2 digis. I just can't help myself.:wacko:Click to expand...

How many dpo are you?? Any luck with those tests?


----------



## wannabewillow

I'm 9dpo ish. Nothing yet. :-(


----------



## Topanga053

Wannabewillow, you're still early! Keep us updated!!

Afm, I'm doing the Day 21 test this month, so I need to pinpoint exactly when I ovulated. The last three months since the MC I've ovulated on CD19-20, so I didn't start using the OPKs until this morning (CD17). And I tested positive. Does anyone else's ovulation date fluctuate? It seems like my ovulation date is moving progressively earlier in my cycle as the months go on.

September- CD20 (based on BBT)
October- CD 20 (based on OPKs... all OPKs prior to CD20 definitely negative)
November- CD 19 (first day I used OPK, so not sure if it would have tested positive sooner)
December- CD 17 (first day I used OPK)

I never used OPKs or charted before the miscarriage, so I don't know when I used to ovulate or when in my cycle I ovulated, so I would love to get anyone else's thoughts on this!


----------



## Peppa2

Me!!
My AF is actually due Christmas day based on last months 34 day cycle. My cycle is really messed up since my miscarriage in June. We have been trying since then and I am finding Christmas time hard as I was so happy thinking I would be pregnant at this time :(
Good luck everybody and Happy Christmas, I pray that we all get what we are waiting for.
x


----------



## bluebird

Hi everyone!!

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing, good luck to all the testers this week!!! 

AFM- just sitting around waiting for AF or OV :coffee: I think I'm gearing up to O, maybe in a day or 2 if I'm lucky!! It's been almost 6 weeks now since my D&C.... I just want SOMETHING to happen!!! 

Hopefully I'll be doing some testing around New Years, I know there are a few others out there. Topanga and MLM, right?? Anyone else?


----------



## mlm115

Topanga, my ov date usually is around the same time, within a range of a few days. I wonder if yours is just getting back to normal and you used to ov earlier before the mc. Have fun taking advantage of today's positive opk though!!

Bluebird, remind me, are you using opks? Hope you get to test with us around New Years!

I'm trying to bd every other day since I should ov soon, but have been sick for a few days. Have you ever seen the episode of Friends where Monica is sick and is trying to get Chandler to sleep with her? That's how I feel now, haha


----------



## bluebird

mlm115 said:


> Topanga, my ov date usually is around the same time, within a range of a few days. I wonder if yours is just getting back to normal and you used to ov earlier before the mc. Have fun taking advantage of today's positive opk though!!
> 
> Bluebird, remind me, are you using opks? Hope you get to test with us around New Years!
> 
> I'm trying to bd every other day since I should ov soon, but have been sick for a few days. Have you ever seen the episode of Friends where Monica is sick and is trying to get Chandler to sleep with her? That's how I feel now, haha

I love love love Friends!!! And I totally know what you mean- my husband quarantines me when I'm sick. I'm not allowed within 5 feet of him :haha: You'll have to be sneaky- cold medicine and red bull should do the trick! 

I'm using IC OPKs and the Clearblue monitor, I'm on high right now (but have been for DAYS, ugh). From the sticks though, it looks like I'm getting close to O. Who knows though :shrug: I'm a total mess this month- I'm really wishing AF would show and then I can erase the chalkboard and start over fresh!


----------



## wannabewillow

mlm115 said:


> Topanga, my ov date usually is around the same time, within a range of a few days. I wonder if yours is just getting back to normal and you used to ov earlier before the mc. Have fun taking advantage of today's positive opk though!!
> 
> Bluebird, remind me, are you using opks? Hope you get to test with us around New Years!
> 
> I'm trying to bd every other day since I should ov soon, but have been sick for a few days. Have you ever seen the episode of Friends where Monica is sick and is trying to get Chandler to sleep with her? That's how I feel now, haha

Ha ha ha! That's me today! 'I'm fine....d' got a stinking cold and sore throat thanks to DD!

Sooooo, I came home from work with a new clutch of Clearblues and Frers because I only had ICs this morning and got a faint line..... A line! :headspin:! Done a digi, positive with 1-2 weeks on the conception calender.... Holy frijole. Had to keep quiet as my parents were in the house and I really don't want to tell them until I've seen a Dr and the risk factor has gone down. My Mum was a nightmare when I had my MMC. She had to go to her GP for an increase in antidepressants! She treated it as her trauma and it was more of a struggle dealing with her than me addressing my loss. DH is happy, but openly terrified. I am too. I thought this BFP would have me jumping around, but I'm having a thousand 'what ifs' going round in my head. But, I have my Christmas BFP and I'm so grateful. Praying for a sticky one. Xxx


----------



## Lbrum

Congratulations  I understand you're nervouse but try not to dwell on the things you have no control over. You got your Christmas bfp!!!


----------



## mlm115

I knew it!!! Congrats on your bfp!!!


----------



## mlm115

Dumb question. What are ICs?


----------



## wannabewillow

Thanks guys. Lbrum, like you say, there's no point in dwelling. I'm going to see my GP in the morning. He was fantastic when we lost the last one. I have a million questions going round in my head about things like soft play with DD (I'm usually the one taking her down the slides and in the ball pit), going to the gym etc. But, I'm so grateful for this BFP. It means the world. Xxx


----------



## wannabewillow

mlm115 said:


> Dumb question. What are ICs?

Not dumb at all... Internet cheapies, kind of like your Wondfos. Think that's what they're called. X


----------



## wannabewillow

Gosh, that made me sound a bit xenophobic 'like your wondfos'! Sorry! X


----------



## bluebird

Congrats Willow!!! Thats awesome!


----------



## calliebaby

Do you all think that lack of cm is a sign that you can't be pregnant? I have very bad fatigue and some nausea, but very little cm. I had a lot with my son. Any insight? I'm due to test on Monday. Temps look good so far.


----------



## mackjess

cm helps the guys swim up there. I don't get much so I used preseed.

congrats willow!


----------



## wannabewillow

Hi calliebaby, I'm a fan of preseed too. I'm quite crap for CM between ov and AF. I don't have much at the minute. Really hope you get your Christmas Eve BFP. 

Thanks Mackjess!

Phoned GP for appt and my usual guy is off today. Gutted, but still going in as I want it to be on my record as early as possible. Going to phone Tommy's to ask if I can have a nice cafetiere on Christmas morning and see what the state of play is with soft play with DD. Xxx


----------



## Holliedolly

Hi everyone 

Firstly I'd like to introduce myself to you all, my name is Hollie and I sadly lost my daughter to left heart hyperplasty in august at 6 months. She would have been due jan 4th 2013. Absolutely devastated but ready to try again. 

I've been ttc for 8 years! So my last pregnancy was an absolute miracle, I've unexplained fertility problems according to the acu I'd been attending since early 20's. 

Now I've bought myself a clearblue fertility monitor which I used this cycle for the first time. I cannot tell you how excited I was to learn that I actually ov around 7 days before expected so feel I'm in with a real chance now! I'm currently in the 2ww and really hopeful for a Xmas bfp.

I need to catch up on all the earlier posts you've written and hope to be some support to you all having suffered two major losses in my life I do believe taking with women in a similar situation truly helps.

Lots of love, luck and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## mlm115

Hi Hollie! So sorry for your loss. Welcome and good luck with your xmas bfp!


----------



## calliebaby

I actually meant during the tww. During ovulation,I have a ton.sorry fur the confusion.


----------



## wannabewillow

Nah, don't fret, I've been quite dry too, sorry for the TMI. It's not over until the witch sings!


----------



## calliebaby

My temps look good and I'm very fatigued. I really hope this is our month! All of us.


----------



## bluebird

OMG, having a crisis and need some advice from you ladies because I feel like you may be the only ones that understand!

I FINALLY got a true positive OPK yesterday afternoon so the husband and I dtd last night but he pulled out. I asked him why??? and he said that I have been doing so well the last couple of weeks (I had a D&C 6 weeks ago) and he doesn't want me to slip back into a funk if we don't get pregnant/have another MC. And we have sooooo much going on with work/holidays/etc. right now. We talked about TTC again right after the MC and had decided to try again asap so this was a big fat shock!!! I couldn't sleep last night- I only got about an hour- and cried like crazy.
I got up for work this morning and did my Clearblue monitor test and OF COURSE got a peak. Then I totally lost it, just started sobbing followed shortly by a panic attack- which woke up the husband. We talked it out for about an hour, I told him why it was so important for me to start trying again right away.... he said he had no idea I felt that way and he agreed to try this afternoon.
Here's where I need the advice: Is it right to TTC if I have to talk my husband into it??? I want him to want another baby, you know? And if we are going to try this cycle it has to be this afternoon... Im afraid it will be wierd and non-romantic and I'm a mess after the events of last night. What would you guys do? Chalk it up to a sh*t year and wait until January or go for it?


----------



## mackjess

Bluebird - My DH had such a hard time watching me go thru the m/c that he told me not to tell him again if we were trying because he was too afraid to see me go thru that again. So yes, I think it's OK. When I told him I was preggers he was shocked it happened so soon, because he liked the idea of "trying". hehe, I guess he thought I was going to wear him ragged for months til I got my BFP. 

but, even tho we have went to see the baby with the scans and everything, I can tell it hasn't really sunk in for him. He's even said because I'm not showing or anything it doesn't feel real yet. I have heard from a lot of friends that their hubbys were the same way til the kid showed up practically. So I think women are better at knowing when and how to be prepared, and it takes the guys longer to get used to the idea regardless. So go for it.


----------



## mlm115

Wow, you must have been pissed. The first time we dtd after my mmc, DH wanted to use a condom and that made me cry, so I can see where you are coming from. I think men just view this process so differently than we do. I think if he feels differently since your conversation, then go for it. If it were me, I would be more upset if I didn't at least try. Sorry you're dealing with this : (


----------



## bluebird

mackjess said:


> Bluebird - My DH had such a hard time watching me go thru the m/c that he told me not to tell him again if we were trying because he was too afraid to see me go thru that again. So yes, I think it's OK. When I told him I was preggers he was shocked it happened so soon, because he liked the idea of "trying". hehe, I guess he thought I was going to wear him ragged for months til I got my BFP.
> 
> but, even tho we have went to see the baby with the scans and everything, I can tell it hasn't really sunk in for him. He's even said because I'm not showing or anything it doesn't feel real yet. I have heard from a lot of friends that their hubbys were the same way til the kid showed up practically. So I think women are better at knowing when and how to be prepared, and it takes the guys longer to get used to the idea regardless. So go for it.

Thanks Mack, I do the same thing with my husband about not telling him when I am OVing. I dont want him to feel used :wacko: He just happened to have this revelation the day before OV.... the OV I have been anxiously awaiting and stressing about the last 6 weeks!!! ugh

And my husband was totally the same way before we had our daughter, it definitely takes them a bit longer to attach to the baby. She has him wrapped around her finger now though. I came home last night and he was in the bathtub with her in his boardshorts lol playing with her bath toys. 

Thanks for the advice, I want to go for it- I really really want to be pregnant again. I'm just hoping its the right decision, the last thing I want to do is screw up what I already have.


----------



## bluebird

mlm115 said:


> Wow, you must have been pissed. The first time we dtd after my mmc, DH wanted to use a condom and that made me cry, so I can see where you are coming from. I think men just view this process so differently than we do. I think if he feels differently since your conversation, then go for it. If it were me, I would be more upset if I didn't at least try. Sorry you're dealing with this : (

Thanks mlm, I appreciate your response more than you could know. I have felt like a lunatic the last 12 hours!!! Like why do I care so much??? It shouldn't be that big of a deal to wait another month, right? You're so right though, I think I'll be kicking myself for the next 2 weeks if we don't give it a shot.


----------



## mackjess

Maybe it's because guys tend to show less emotion, that he thought my crying and crying and being so upset was terrible for me, but it's what I needed to do to heal so I could try again. He was just really nervous I was going to break or something if i were to get preggers again, but going thru the emotions is what makes us strong enough, not the other way around. yea, I'm scared. Every time I go to pee I cringe waiting for the moment to see if there is any spotting or bleeding in my undies, I worry about rest and sleep and work and stress and anything you can think of. But I'm so happy that I have this to worry about that it's worth it. I don't think DH gets that, so I'm so glad I have this place to type to and share my worries and get reassurance. And its why I'm not in the first tri forums. No way I can even think about buying maternity clothes or planning showers or anything yet. I will probably do all that as late as possible.


----------



## BSelck24

bluebird said:


> OMG, having a crisis and need some advice from you ladies because I feel like you may be the only ones that understand!
> 
> I FINALLY got a true positive OPK yesterday afternoon so the husband and I dtd last night but he pulled out. I asked him why??? and he said that I have been doing so well the last couple of weeks (I had a D&C 6 weeks ago) and he doesn't want me to slip back into a funk if we don't get pregnant/have another MC. And we have sooooo much going on with work/holidays/etc. right now. We talked about TTC again right after the MC and had decided to try again asap so this was a big fat shock!!! I couldn't sleep last night- I only got about an hour- and cried like crazy.
> I got up for work this morning and did my Clearblue monitor test and OF COURSE got a peak. Then I totally lost it, just started sobbing followed shortly by a panic attack- which woke up the husband. We talked it out for about an hour, I told him why it was so important for me to start trying again right away.... he said he had no idea I felt that way and he agreed to try this afternoon.
> Here's where I need the advice: Is it right to TTC if I have to talk my husband into it??? I want him to want another baby, you know? And if we are going to try this cycle it has to be this afternoon... Im afraid it will be wierd and non-romantic and I'm a mess after the events of last night. What would you guys do? Chalk it up to a sh*t year and wait until January or go for it?

Wow Bluebird! I would have been shocked and upset as well! But just as a few other ladies have mentioned, my husband also had a bit of a freak out when we decided to try again after the mc. Just like you, we were both enthusiastic from the get go to ttc straight after the mc. However, when the time came and we were ready to dtd, he hesitated and I asked why? He said he wasn't sure we were ready, we had so much going on... blah blah blah as far as I was concerned. But then I realized the excuses he was making was his way of showing he wasn't ready and that he truly had been emotionally affected by the mc just as I had been. So we ended up just talking that night and 2 days later we were back at dtd and ttc. So I would say don't feel too bad if you both decide to wait until January because it sounds like you're doing great tracking your O and temps and a little healing time for the husband may be needed :)


----------



## Topanga053

I don't have much time, but didn't want to read and run. Totally agree with the other ladies. DH has already said that he's terrified of another miscarriage. The first one didn't bother him (baby never seemed particularly real to him), but he can't stand to watch me fall apart again. It has been horrible for him to have to watch me be in so much pain and not be able to take it away. He's said over and over again that he just wants to be able to feel the pain instead of me. 

I would absolutely TTC tonight. Who cares if it feels a little unromantic!? I can't stand wasting months. That's not an option in my house lol! You have plenty of time to have nice, sweet, romantic sex. Sometimes it does need to just be about business! ;-)


----------



## jessschuck

does anyone on here happen to know what it means when your cervix feels like puckered lips??? I was supposed to have ovulated 8 days ago... but I noticed today the texture of my cervix has changed... and it literally feels like puckered lips???


----------



## mlm115

Do you guys get twinges/pain before ovulation? If so, how soon before do you get it? Asking because I feel what feels like ov pain, but neg opks and on cd 12.


----------



## Holliedolly

Hey, as you can imagine my other half was distraught after losing our daughter and the funeral took all of his strength out of him. Ever since he's been up and down and changed his mind about ttc but sometimes you just have to take charge and let the world know that you wont feel happy until you get to become a mummy. I told so many people that I am a mum without a child and that's the only way I can explain my current feelings, so having told my other half that actually, for our relationship to continue I need a little bit of hope for the future and the only way I'll get that hope is if he keeps my dream alive and let's us try again. Needless to say this is the only month we've seriously ttc since august and I feel much closer to him and less woeful. He didn't have to give birth and he didn't have to pick me up when it all went wrong, I am a woman and I'm stronger than any man I know. Be kind to yourself and take charge!! Xx


----------



## Topanga053

mlm115 said:


> Do you guys get twinges/pain before ovulation? If so, how soon before do you get it? Asking because I feel what feels like ov pain, but neg opks and on cd 12.

I never used to before the miscarriage, but now I do. I seem to get them 1-2 days before ovulation.


----------



## bluebird

Thanks again for the responses yesterday ladies, they totally helped calm me down! You are all amazing, you just know the right things to say 

So I decided to just play it by ear on what to do (or not do!) yesterday afternoon. I let the husband take the lead because I really don't want to push TTC on him. Well he ended up pushing it on me!!! lol He went 50 shades of gray on me yesterday afternoon :haha: So we dtd yesterday and now it's on to the TWW. And I'm thinking it will go pretty quickly- going camping with a bunch of friends this weekend, xmas next week, New Years the week after, and my birthday on the 2nd! I absolutely REFUSE to test before my birthday.... yeah, fat chance :happydance::happydance::happydance:

mlm- I had twinges on the right a couple days before I ovulated this time. I thought I was OVing at the time, but then got the positive OPK yesterday am. Hopefully you will O in the next couple days or so and we can demand tests out of each other in a couple weeks!

Anyone else OVing this week? Topanga you are getting close right?


----------



## bluebird

This is too funny not to share with you guys...

I was just in our break room and one of my co-workers (she is a bit older, early 50s and very conservative, dresses in sweater sets and flats) held up two bananas and yelled across the room at me "which one do you want, the big one or the small one? Im not picky, I'll take either" HAHAHAHA! And she was totally serious too. Every guy in the lunch room turned and looked at me like "Well, tell us now what do you prefer??" lol Ummmmm do I really need to answer that? OF COURSE I want the big one!


----------



## Topanga053

Bluebird, I'm so glad that your husband was feeling frisky yesterday! :haha: I think you would have regretted it if you didn't take advantage of this window! And that was a hilarious story about your co-worker!!! :haha:

Afm, yup, ovulation was probably yesterday. However, to avoid the horrid TWW suspense, I usually tell myself that I could still ovulate late, so we keep TTC all month! :winkwink: 

I do have the Day 21 test scheduled for Monday morning (Merry Christmas Eve to me!), so I'll be excited to hear the results of that after Christmas! 

I'm also wicked excited for the holidays!! I'm having dinner with a friend tonight, taking tomorrow off from work :happydance:, meeting with a builder tomorrow morning about our new house (!!!), going gambling with some friends tomorrow night, then Christmas parties all weekend! :happydance::happydance: 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Where is everyone else in their cycle???


----------



## mlm115

Yay bluebird, so glad your DH decided to turn into Christian Grey, that's awesome! I'm sure you must be feeling happier now. 

I know I must be ovulating soon. I have twingy pain on my left side and had a very little bit of spotting today (which I read is normal around ov, right?). I just took an opk and I think it may be positive. At least it's a lot darker than normal. I'll take another one later to see for sure.


----------



## bluebird

mlm115 said:


> Yay bluebird, so glad your DH decided to turn into Christian Grey, that's awesome! I'm sure you must be feeling happier now.
> 
> I know I must be ovulating soon. I have twingy pain on my left side and had a very little bit of spotting today (which I read is normal around ov, right?). I just took an opk and I think it may be positive. At least it's a lot darker than normal. I'll take another one later to see for sure.

Spotting is totally normal right before OV- it's actually a really good sign of fertility, yeah mlm!!! Time to get busy :happydance:


----------



## wannabewillow

bluebird said:


> Thanks again for the responses yesterday ladies, they totally helped calm me down! You are all amazing, you just know the right things to say
> 
> So I decided to just play it by ear on what to do (or not do!) yesterday afternoon. I let the husband take the lead because I really don't want to push TTC on him. Well he ended up pushing it on me!!! lol He went 50 shades of gray on me yesterday afternoon :haha: So we dtd yesterday and now it's on to the TWW. And I'm thinking it will go pretty quickly- going camping with a bunch of friends this weekend, xmas next week, New Years the week after, and my birthday on the 2nd! I absolutely REFUSE to test before my birthday.... yeah, fat chance :happydance::
> 
> Anyone else OVing this week? Topanga you are getting close right?

Go Bluebird! :thumbup: sorry I've been a bit quiet, work was mental the last couple of days and DD's nursery phoned me to say she was unwell, so I haven't stopped since yesterday morning, to be able to more than a couple of lines! 

Hi Hollie. I read your post, I'm so sorry for your loss. You seem like such a strong lady. I hope you and your DH get that BFP this month. 

Who else is ovulating this week? Anyone else testing this week too? Good luck and lots of sticky :dust: to all. Xxx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi lovely ladies! I've been out of Internet range for a few days- lots has happened here!

First- HUGE congrats to wannabewillow. I'm so excited for you and love that u peed on millions of tests!!

Bluebird- I'm glad u and DH got down to it in the end. I can imagine how hurt you were. My DH pulled out without warning me after the mc and I went nuts- told him I wasnt some dirty one night stand.....hormones! He never did it again! Good luck for the dreaded tww ;)

Topanga- yay for ovulation and I'm with u- bd as much as possible, it doesn't all have to be about catching the egg :)

Mlm- fxd for ovulation soon.

Hollie- welcome lovely. I'm so heart broken for your story. Really glad you're ready to try again. This is a great supportive thread x

Okay, AFM.......AF HAS ARRIVED!!!!! Yaaaaaay!!! 9 weeks after d&c and I can tell u it's BRUTAL!!! But I'm just so happy things are working again! What's really surprising is that I'm suddenly terrified again. Now we can really try again and I'm so scared of all the 'what if's'. It's almost like I was safer before- in limbo. Well I'm gonna put on my brave face and get back in the game- I'm officially on CD3!!!!!


----------



## jessschuck

I took a pt today and got a BFN. :( I'm supposedly only 10 dpo, how long does it take for a BFP if you did concieve? Waiting is so hard. Congrats to everyone who has gotten a BFP!!! and for everyone that got AF, I'm sorry!!! At least the pipes are working though!!! :)


----------



## Lbrum

Hey jessschuck. It's different for everyone. Some people get them at 9dpo. When I was pregnant I didn't get one til I was a few days late. If you don't come on take another one, you could still be in


----------



## cozmos

hey ;ladies hope all well with u all ....im oving this week im hoping its already happened as my boobies are sore yey!!!

been so hectic at work haven had much time for dtd but still have fitted in a few quickies so who knows eeeek ....
hope everyone has great xmas an we get a few more bfps xx


----------



## jessschuck

thanks Lbrum. I looked at the one from yesterday again, its a first response early detection, it has a line now, but I thinks its an evap because I soon as i saw that second line i did another one, which was this morning. and theres no line on that one at all. Super bummed, because I thought first response (pink lines) don't show obvious evaps. I know pregnancy tests with blue lines are infamous for dark evap lines... but I thought first response didn't really have evap lines. *sigh. oh well, gonna wait.


----------



## wannabewillow

I don't want to get your hopes up lovely, but when I used a FRER, it took a good few minutes for a line to show. The next day, I used a digi with my first pee of the day to be sure that it wasn't an evap. You're still very early. I really hope you get your BFP! Xxx



jessschuck said:


> thanks Lbrum. I looked at the one from yesterday again, its a first response early detection, it has a line now, but I thinks its an evap because I soon as i saw that second line i did another one, which was this morning. and theres no line on that one at all. Super bummed, because I thought first response (pink lines) don't show obvious evaps. I know pregnancy tests with blue lines are infamous for dark evap lines... but I thought first response didn't really have evap lines. *sigh. oh well, gonna wait.


----------



## wannabewillow

Topanga, good luck with your CD21 tests, I hope it all goes well those week. 

Go Cozmos and MLM!

Johnsongirl, I remember the relief after getting my AF. It took ages as well. I remember thinking it was the last thing I wanted to see, but it was a bit like closure, and I needed closure to be able to go on and try again. Good luck. Xxx


----------



## Topanga053

Johnson girl, congrats!! I'm so happy that you're finally out of limbo! I remember how awful that was and I know it was driving you crazy! As far as the anxiety, it's perfectly normal. I hope it doesn't stay around too much and you can relax and enjoy TTC! ;-)

Afm, DH and I went to see my pregnant bf and her husband yesterday. I missed her a lot, but as always, was dreading how if react emotionally. We got pregnant the same week, so seeing her is always really, really hard. Anyway, her husband said we didn't need a leaf blower to clean up our new property; we just needed a rake and a kid. I was sitting right next to my bf ( who is HUGE!!) and my DH gestures at my belly and goes, "well, obviously we don't have a kid!" Grrrr I could have killed him! I completely freaked out at him in the car ( we left soon after that) and he felt really bad. Men!


----------



## wannabewillow

Ooft Topanga! That must have stung. How were you seeing her otherwise? I hope you're ok and you and DH have made up. Funny thing though, if I were in that situation, I'd have probably made the same kind of dig at myself in a 'shut up, don't joke about the thing I want so off handedly', but then, it's for us ladies to make, not the other half


----------



## jessschuck

thanks for the encouragement wannabewillow!!!


----------



## wannabewillow

Have you had any luck honey? How have you been today? Xxx


----------



## calliebaby

I'm out. Af got me this morning...a day early even. In to next month I suppose.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Sorry the witch got u Callie x


----------



## Topanga053

Sorry Callie. :-(


----------



## cozmos

betterluck nex time chic iv been routin for ya, think of the positives, u can enjoy some christmas bubbly now...completely guilt free, and think of the lovely cheeses u can enjoy....( im a chef ladies) so food comes to the forefront of my mind when a dilema strikes lol...if in doubt eat an have wine ...the miracle cure. 

if i dont get on here again i wish u all a very happy xmas xx


----------



## wannabewillow

Sorry Callie. Xxx


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry, next mOnth will be your month xxx


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate it. Well, if all stays the same, I'm due to test on the 20th. doesn't seem too far away.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm going to try some opks this cycle too. Got a little tipsy last night to drown my sorrows and ordered some ept digital opks off of Ebay. I figured it's worth a shot.
Also, merry Christmas everyone!!! :hugs:


----------



## Topanga053

Good attitude, Callie! I hope this month goes by quickly for you and you get your BFP in January!! 

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## mlm115

Merry Christmas ladies! Congrats to those who got their Christmas bfps and on to 2013 for the rest of us! It will be our year, woo hoo!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Merry Christmas to all the lovely b&b ladies. I'm really looking forward to next year and all our bfp's xxx


----------



## Sophiasmom

Merry Christmas everyone!! I know I'm a little out of the loop bc of work and the holidays, so I'll catch up and post more later!


----------



## BSelck24

Ok just giving you ladies an update on this Christmas Day!

I am 3 days late, no AF in sight, however NO Bfp. Soooo, I'm assuming that because of my miscarriage in Oct that my cycle length has lenghtened :( Now I am just waiting for the sad arrival of AF! ugh!

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## Topanga053

Bselck, I think it's too early to give up hope! I'm crossing my fingers that your BFP is just slow in coming! Definitely keep us updated!!!!

Afm, it was a rough weekend (gah, why do I feel like I always say that!?!?). One of my old friends (there's a TON of backstory here that I don't want to get into, but just know that there's a lot of negative history here) announced that she's pregnant with twins. It literally made me feel sick to my stomach to see the announcement. She hurt me a lot several years ago and has done a lot of really horrible things since. She's straightened out her life recently, but it's so unfair that she gets to have this after all of the things she's done (drugs, drinking, sleeping around, not taking care of her body, etc etc). I keep trying to remind myself that it doesn't matter, but it's just so unfair. And, to top it off, the morning after her announcement, my friend with triplets posted her professional pregnancy pictures. I completely lost it. :-(

So now I'm just still trying to cope with this newest pregnancy announcement and regain some of the positive outlook I had last week!! Looking forward to a new year of TTC and positivity with you lovely ladies and definitely ready to say goodbye to 2012!!! ;-)


----------



## bluebird

Awwww Topanga, I'm sorry you had a rough week. When it rains it pours, right? Well just remember that it always stops raining eventually :) You are in the TWW with me right? Any symptoms/good feelings about this cycle??

AFM- major cramps at 5dpo and a painful twinge on the right side that keeps popping up. I'm trying so hard not to test, its only 7dpo!!! Eeeeek! 

Anyone else in the TWW having symptoms? I LOVE symptom spotting, especially from others :)


----------



## mlm115

I'm 6 dpo. Also have been having cramping. I feel like my nips look a little bigger/darker. Also some nausea and have been tired. The nausea/tired can totally be attributed to holiday hustle and bustle and severely over eating though : )

I was feeling very positive about this cycle, but also don't want to get my hopes up. 

When will you test bluebird?


----------



## bluebird

mlm115 said:


> I'm 6 dpo. Also have been having cramping. I feel like my nips look a little bigger/darker. Also some nausea and have been tired. The nausea/tired can totally be attributed to holiday hustle and bustle and severely over eating though : )
> 
> I was feeling very positive about this cycle, but also don't want to get my hopes up.
> 
> When will you test bluebird?

I was hoping not to test until AF failed to show... she is due on Jan 2nd which just happens to be my birthday :wacko: We'll see how long I can last though!! How about you? 

BTW, I know what you mean about overeating.... I am dragging myself to the gym today to try and get back on track :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Good luck mlm and bluebird
praying this is it for you ladies!


----------



## jessschuck

fertility friend says I'm supposed to start my period today, it also says wait to test for pregnancy until December 30th. I'm feeling EXHAUSTED. I'm so tired i want to cry. yesterday, I noticed my CM was WHITE WHITE, maybe with a light tainted creme color, and it was stretchy, i could stretch it two inches with my fingers, weird because I cant possibly be ovulating lol. So i don't know what is up.


----------



## bluebird

Thanks Mackjess!! OMG you are 10 weeks already?!?! How are you feeling? Have you started telling anyone about the baby Mack you're growing?


----------



## mackjess

jess, I'd be testing, but I'm also a POAS addict. Lol. I had lots of cm about 7 days before my bfp. I thought it was the start of an infection since my hormones were a mess, but turned out to be a preg symp. Good luck!

BB- yup, 10 weeks yesterday. feel ok, which is nervewrecking. I barely had queasiness, and that seems to lessened up. My bbs are sore, but other than that I don't feel prego. I try not to worry, and keep on trucking on. hoping they listen for the heartbeat at my app tomorrow for reassurance. we have told the family, but not many friend or coworkers.


----------



## jessschuck

mackjess, I tested, it was negative. I don't know whats going on, I haven't had this much excess cm in a long time, this is disgusting sounding, but.... my underwear is literally coated in dried white/creme/ALMOSTyellow cervical mucus. And my urine is neon and yellow, and smells different. nothing smells bad, just different. heres my chart:

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40e81b/">My Ovulation Chart</a>

I don't know if my temps are what they should be to indicate pregnancy....


----------



## jessschuck

It weird because with each of my pregnacies i concieved at a different time in the month. With my first, I concieved in july, somewhere between the 3rd and the 6th, with my second, somewhere between August 18th and the 22nd? with my third, June 19th, with my fourth pregnancy, I concieved somewhere bewteen April 5th and the 10th, with my fifth pregnancy I conceived somewhere between May 10th and May 14th. This is over the last 6 years... I have 3 children and two babies in heaven.


----------



## jessschuck

so for me, I can't say, "oh i ovulate between cycle day ___ and cycle day ____. Because when /i have conceived its always random. But i was 18 when I had my first baby. 19 when I had my second. And 23 when I had my third. I'm worried about my irregular cycles causing issues now that I'm getting older. :( It took 10 months to conceive my third child.


----------



## mlm115

So I was just cleaning out my bathroom cabinet and had 1 opk left. When I got up, I noticed I had ewcm, so took the opk. It is clearly positive. I thought I ov'ed on thursday... It would be cd 19 for me today and I haven't bd'd since Saturday! So if I'm ov'ing now, I totally did not bd when I was supposed to! Ahhh!


----------



## bluebird

mlm115 said:


> So I was just cleaning out my bathroom cabinet and had 1 opk left. When I got up, I noticed I had ewcm, so took the opk. It is clearly positive. I thought I ov'ed on thursday... It would be cd 19 for me today and I haven't bd'd since Saturday! So if I'm ov'ing now, I totally did not bd when I was supposed to! Ahhh!

Eeeeeek! It's not too late, get to it!!!


----------



## jessschuck

mlm115, its not too late!!! today and tomarrow, get your bd on!!!! lol baby dust!!!


----------



## mlm115

Thanks ladies. I told DH about the pos opk and he hopped right into action, haha. Kinda sucks though, as I was sure I was 6 dpo. Damn. 

Jess, your symptoms sound promising. When I got my bfp last time I had loads of creamy cm. good luck!


----------



## Topanga053

Go mlm!! Get to it!!!! 

Jess, I also have had a ton of creamy cm (almost tinted yellow) at the end of every cycle since the miscarriage and heard that it can indicate pregnancy (like it did for mlm!), so I was excited. In my case though, it wasn't and I was BFN every time. It never happened to me before the miscarriage, but now I always get a lot of cm right before AF. It wasn't for me, but I hope it is a pregnancy symptom for you!!


----------



## jessschuck

thanks guys, I'm praying hard. God has His ways of keeping me close to Him, and trying to have a baby has kept me and God real close ;) Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## BSelck24

mackjess said:


> jess, I'd be testing, but I'm also a POAS addict. Lol. I had lots of cm about 7 days before my bfp. I thought it was the start of an infection since my hormones were a mess, but turned out to be a preg symp. Good luck!
> 
> BB- yup, 10 weeks yesterday. feel ok, which is nervewrecking. I barely had queasiness, and that seems to lessened up. My bbs are sore, but other than that I don't feel prego. I try not to worry, and keep on trucking on. hoping they listen for the heartbeat at my app tomorrow for reassurance. we have told the family, but not many friend or coworkers.

MackJess so excited for you!! And I too was thinking WOW she's already 10 wks along!! Congrats again gurl :0


----------



## BSelck24

Topanga053 said:


> Bselck, I think it's too early to give up hope! I'm crossing my fingers that your BFP is just slow in coming! Definitely keep us updated!!!!
> 
> Afm, it was a rough weekend (gah, why do I feel like I always say that!?!?). One of my old friends (there's a TON of backstory here that I don't want to get into, but just know that there's a lot of negative history here) announced that she's pregnant with twins. It literally made me feel sick to my stomach to see the announcement. She hurt me a lot several years ago and has done a lot of really horrible things since. She's straightened out her life recently, but it's so unfair that she gets to have this after all of the things she's done (drugs, drinking, sleeping around, not taking care of her body, etc etc). I keep trying to remind myself that it doesn't matter, but it's just so unfair. And, to top it off, the morning after her announcement, my friend with triplets posted her professional pregnancy pictures. I completely lost it. :-(
> 
> So now I'm just still trying to cope with this newest pregnancy announcement and regain some of the positive outlook I had last week!! Looking forward to a new year of TTC and positivity with you lovely ladies and definitely ready to say goodbye to 2012!!! ;-)

Thanks Topanaga! Your support made my day!!! As for everyone getting pregnant around us, one of my old co-workers just announced she is 12 wks along. Thankfully I don't have to see her everyday at work anymore, but it is still disheartening because she just started trying. My husband doesn't get it, he was like "you should be happy for her!"... I am happy for her! BUT still slightly jealous :(


----------



## jessschuck

The jealousy thing is so hard. I cried when my best friend told me shes pregnant, again. I'm happy for her, but I'm so sad because I was supposed to be having a baby in febuary of 2013. I'm happy for her, but I'm so sad for me. I'm trying to not have a pity party but its so dang hard!


----------



## cozmos

hi ladies wee updadte for me...my af came 8 days early i dont know what the craic is with my body but its doin my head in anyway!!! friggin ragin right now was convinced this would be our month i could scream!!!!!

hope yous are doin much better thamn me girlies coz this is pants!!!


----------



## Topanga053

I'm soooo sorry, Cozmos. :-( it's so awful. I hope this is the last AF you have to go through for awhile!! ;-)


----------



## mackjess

Sorry the witch got you Cosmos. My fellow KS girl thought she was preggers, then was bummed because AF was early, and then she did get preggers the next cycle. Maybe it's a good sign? :hugs:


----------



## wannabewillow

Sorry Cosmos. Hopefully the next cycle will be right one. 

MLM115, glad you got a +ve OPK, hope it leads to your New Year BFP. 

Bluebird, how're you getting on refraining from testing? I'm impressed, I started testing at 8DPO and I'm still testing.

Jesschuck, if your temping, it should stay up and not take a sudden drop if you are pg. Fxed for you.

AFM, things have been crazy busy and I'm a bit stressed. During my last pregnancy, I bled at 4 weeks 6 days, that's where I am tonight. Even though the initial fright of that bleed didn't signify the eventual MC, I'm staying in, whilst DH meets friends, in case I bleed again (highly coincidental if that does happen, but it doesn't stop the crazy lady in me). I have a mahoosive cold sore brewing on my top lip, so noone will be kissing this face come the Bells at Hogmany. At least I have a bit of Big Bang Theory to keep me sane tonight.

Anywho, I hope you're all ok. Much love and :dust: to all. Xxxx


----------



## bluebird

wannabewillow said:


> Sorry Cosmos. Hopefully the next cycle will be right one.
> 
> MLM115, glad you got a +ve OPK, hope it leads to your New Year BFP.
> 
> Bluebird, how're you getting on refraining from testing? I'm impressed, I started testing at 8DPO and I'm still testing.
> 
> Jesschuck, if your temping, it should stay up and not take a sudden drop if you are pg. Fxed for you.
> 
> AFM, things have been crazy busy and I'm a bit stressed. During my last pregnancy, I bled at 4 weeks 6 days, that's where I am tonight. Even though the initial fright of that bleed didn't signify the eventual MC, I'm staying in, whilst DH meets friends, in case I bleed again (highly coincidental if that does happen, but it doesn't stop the crazy lady in me). I have a mahoosive cold sore brewing on my top lip, so noone will be kissing this face come the Bells at Hogmany. At least I have a bit of Big Bang Theory to keep me sane tonight.
> 
> Anywho, I hope you're all ok. Much love and :dust: to all. Xxxx

Hi Willow!

In both of my other pregnancies I had really specific signs... spotting at 9/10 dpo and then a BFP at 12dpo. And in both of those I tested right up until 12dpo and all I got were a bunch of nasty BFNs :wacko: So I know that even if I am preggers I have to wait at least another 4 days to find out!!! I am symptom spotting like crazy though and its driving me bonkers haha!

So far I've had cramping and just the slightest, and I mean SLIGHTEST pink tinge when I wiped today... I should be around 8/9dpo right now so I'm hoping it's IB. We will see!!!

How are you feeling??? No bleeding last night I hope!


----------



## bluebird

One of my besties just announced she's pregnant.... sooooooo happy for her because they have been trying for a really long time, over a year now. And this is her first, as well as the first grandbaby on both sides. Just a little sad for myself :( our babies would have been only a few weeks apart, wishing I was as happy as her right now. 

I'll just have to keep in mind that I will be soon, maybe not this cycle but soon!

Hope you ladies are having an awesome day, anyone have New Years plans??


----------



## jessschuck

well, I got a positive ovulation test (AGAIN) yesterday, today I went pee, (way tmi) and stringy stretchy fluid was hanging down out my you know what... WHAT THE FLIP? my period is due!!!?? and i got positive ovulation tests on the 5th, 6th, and 14th of this month already??? :(


----------



## jessschuck

Can someone look at my chart please?

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40e81b/">My Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## mackjess

Jess, have you tried an HPT? If you are preggers it would show as positives on your OPKs.


----------



## jessschuck

pregnancy tests are negative :( I am trying so hard not to get discouraged, the husband and i wont be able to bd either, for a couple days. :(


----------



## mackjess

I've heard of people ovulating more than once after m/c's. Part of why they say you are more fertile while your cycle is still getting back to normal. Try not to get too discouraged, it could be a good thing. :hugs:


----------



## Topanga053

Hey all,

Bluebird, that sounds positive! I'm definitely hoping it's IB!!

Afm, ~10dpo today and BFN. I don't FEEL pregnant and it's an early response test, so I'm fairly certain I'm out for this month. Now it's just waiting for AF and then on to next month.


----------



## wannabewillow

Jesschuck, that must be so flipping frustrating! I've tried clicking on your chart for a nosey, but it won't let me. 

Bluebird, no bleeding, thank goodness, but I'm cramping loads and it's making me worry a bit, but maybe it's just my uterus getting stretchy. I symptom spot like mad! Constantly questioning whether the boobs are sore enough or, was that a twinge of nausea? Fingers crossed for IB! 

New Years plans are a bit in the air... We've got tickets for a family Ceilidh over the bells, but won't be staying late as I'm on call over Hogmany/New Years Day, so I need to get all the sleep I can get in case the phone goes.

DD is brewing a temp of 38.8, but she's cheerfully watching Ice Age and brushed her teeth before bed quite happily, so until she's symptomatic, I'm not overly concerned. Last time I was pregnant, she very kindly gave me Chicken Pox, even though I'd had it before! I don't blame that for my loss as the baby had died before Mairi was even symptomatic of it, never mind myself.


----------



## jessschuck

huh, weird...I'll try again.

My Ovulation Chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40e81b//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## bluebird

Jess that is super wierd!! It's probably just your body messing with you after the MC. I thought I ovulated 5 weeks ago- EWCM and positive OPK- but it turns out I didn't. I have yet to get a period after my MC and it's been almost 8 weeks! I'm 99% sure I Oed last Wednesday so we'll see what happens....

Topanga, don't count yourself out yet! Tons of women say that the month they had zero symptoms is the month they fell pregnant. And 9dpo is the average implantation day so at 10dpo thats not enough time for a test to come up positive. FX for you, hang in there!!!


----------



## wannabewillow

Topanga, crossing everything that this is still your month. Xxxx


----------



## jessschuck

thanks for the encouragement. My miscarriage was 5 months ago, you would think my body would get it together by now.


----------



## wannabewillow

Just had a look Jess, it's so strange, your temps are all over the place! It must be so chuffing frustrating. I don't have any useful advice, other than BD as much as poss. I'm sorry. I know that's stupidly obvious. I'm so sorry. I hope you get your BFP this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## jessschuck

thanks guys. I know, my body is out of whack. My hormones are all over the place. But I've been pregnant 5 times, so I know I CAN get pregnant, it just seems it has to be out of pure chance :(


----------



## Lbrum

Hi guys, sorry I've been absent. I went away for Christmas to my partner's family. Sorry some of you have been having a bit of a rough time, new year soon when hopefully we'll all get our bfps  
I'm 3 dpo at the moment so in the 2 week wait. Not holding out much hope for this month though, I'm not sure why! Maybe the pessimist in me! Anybody testing at the mo?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies hope everyone had a great Christmas. I had a nice time- until my sister in law announced on Xmas day that she was pregnant! Obviously I'm happy for them but just really sad for me. I cried.....a lot! Sort of took the shine off things. Anyway I'm trying to be positive again now. I'm on CD12, started with opks today and we're bding lots while we can as dh is working away for 10 days from Thursday :(

Bluebird- in my massive wait for af I had one really positive opk and af came 15 days after that so I hope it works out the same for you......or a bfp of course!

How are all the pregnant ladies feeling? Any symptoms? 

Fingers crossed for the testing and tww girls xxx


----------



## cozmos

Hi girls i completely no were u are comin from this is my 3rd cycle from second mmc this year and really had my hopes up. 20 days long this month that's ridiculous lol...was secretly hoping was ib but no such luck. Hopefully our lovely hormones will reregulate sn ...just a really tedious waiting game. By the time i get sorted out my falopian tubes will prob have dried out and crumbled into dust....hopefully not tho ;-)


----------



## Topanga053

Johnson- oh no! I'm so sorry. That's really awful to have to deal with that on Christmas Day. I'm glad you're focusing on being positive again, but I'm so sorry that you had to deal with that over the holidays. Hopefully you can tell her that you're pregnant this month! ;-)

Cozmos- Sorry. :-( It was my 3rd cycle too. We got pregnant in the 2nd cycle with our first BFP, so I think I really thought it would happen that quickly again. Trying to remind myself that each BFN/AF just means that we're all one month closer to our BFPs!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

So sorry for you ladies that the :witch: got you! Now you can try for a January baby!

Mackjess- how did your appt go? Did you get to hear the hb?

AFM- I'm super tired all the time and am having on and off nausea. One minute I'll feel great and start to think oh no why do I feel so good, then the next the nausea comes back! They are predicting a big snow storm here tomorrow, and I am hoping we will still be able to go to my parents house for a game night tomorrow night with friends to bring in the new year!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Happy new year ladies. This is our year, I can feel it! Thanks for all the support, I'd be lost without you. Here's to new beginnings and 2013 bfps xxx


----------



## Lbrum

Happy new year, let's hope this year will be it for all of us!


----------



## mlm115

Happy new year! How is everyone doing? Any updates from tww ladies?

I'm 6 dpo and have had a lot of creamy cm the past 2 days. Also some cramping. Too early for me to have any "real" symptoms though I think.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm currently cd10. I'm using charting and first response digital opks to help determine ovulation. Apparently, they determine individual lh levels. I'm curious to see how they match up with my chart. Based on symptoms,I believe I will ovulate Friday...but definitely will by Monday based on previous cycles. Pretty much just wishing the next 18 days to go by quickly. Here's hoping this is my month!


----------



## babydoodle

Well im ready to ttc and will start this month!! I found out from the doctor after doing bloodwork that i tested positive for this thing called cardiolipin IGA antibodies, which causes unnecessary clotting as i understand...still waiting to see the blood specialist (hematologist) and will find out if i need to take any special precautions for ttc again...i have heard ppl who take low dose aspirin when pregnant to prevent clotting...the doc said miscarriage can be a factor for ppl who have this antibody....so maybe thats why i miscarried in october....


----------



## babydoodle

mlm115 said:


> Happy new year! How is everyone doing? Any updates from tww ladies?
> 
> I'm 6 dpo and have had a lot of creamy cm the past 2 days. Also some cramping. Too early for me to have any "real" symptoms though I think.

Hello! Last time i was pregnant, i did continue to have creamy cm instead if becoming drier...as well as mild cramping...i remember it being like af was going to show early...this was just days after ovulating!!!! Exciting....FX'd for you!!!


----------



## bluebird

Happy new year everyone!!! AF got me today, damn it! Oh well, new year and new cycle. Good luck to everyone in 2013 :)


----------



## Topanga053

Sorry bluebird! But what a great attitude! 

Afm, 15 dpo. No AF, but BFN this morning. I'm expecting AF tonight or tomorrow. My stomach/cervix area feels really weird. I've gotten weird twinges and pulls in the TWW since my MC. Does anyone else get this? I don't know if it's actually from the MC or just my imagination!

DH and I went to the mall today so I could buy a Pandora bracelet. I bought a baby carriage charm to remind me of the baby that we lost and the babies that we will still have! I'm so excited! I play with it in my fingers and think of my angel. I love it!!


----------



## Lbrum

Hey babydoodle, I knew somebody who had that. I think it can be called sticky blood. She'd had 12 miscarriages and once she found out she took one aspirin a day and carried her next baby to term. I think it's really easy to sort!
And Topanga, my partner bought me an angel charm for my pandora bracelet for Christmas to remember the baby we lost. I cried so much but i absolutely love it!


----------



## babydoodle

WHOA!! 12 miscarriages! God bless her...thank God she found out about the 'sticky blood' its scary to think i have something wrong with my blood...that seems to be a good 'term' to use to describe it though....its so sweet to receive something to remember your little angel!!


----------



## cozmos

oh my god 12!!!!!!!!! thats madness......youd of thought she would have been tested sooner?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

12- that's so scarey- brill she had a baby eventually. 
Babydoodle- I have a clotting problem and had to inject with heparin everyday. Unfortunately I had a mmc- who knows if it was the blood issue or another cause. In my next pregnancy I will inject and take aspirin daily.
AFM- DH is going away for 10 days now and I haven't ovulated yet I think I'm out already!! Looks like I may have another long cycle, hmmmm!!


----------



## Lbrum

I don't know how she managed it tbh, I don't think I could go through it. The stupid thing was they kept asking for tests but the doctors kept shrugging it off and in the end it was something so simple


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Does anyone feel more aware of their body after mc? I think I'm gonna ovulate (opk getting darker) and I have such cramps in my right lower abdomen. I never noticed these changes before.....or maybe I just didn't know my body as well as I do now? It's new though.....and odd!!


----------



## babydoodle

JohnsonGirl said:


> Does anyone feel more aware of their body after mc? I think I'm gonna ovulate (opk getting darker) and I have such cramps in my right lower abdomen. I never noticed these changes before.....or maybe I just didn't know my body as well as I do now? It's new though.....and odd!!

Um...Im TOTALLY with you on this!!! Ii swear I could feel something happening in my right ovary over the weekend when i was supposed to ovulate...its probably true...a lot of women can 'feel' changes in their bodies if they make themselves aware enough...

hey...i saw that you said you have a clotting problem too, mine was also a mmc...i am wondering what is your clotting disorder called? All i know so far is that the antibody that came back positive for me was called cardiolipin AB (IGA)....im just really impatient to know if im going to need aspirin and i havent been to the hematologist yet (waiting for the referral)...im a little annoyed that my OBGYN couldnt help me on his own!!!


----------



## babydoodle

Lbrum said:


> I don't know how she managed it tbh, I don't think I could go through it. The stupid thing was they kept asking for tests but the doctors kept shrugging it off and in the end it was something so simple

Yeah I agree!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

My clotting issue is hormone dependant. The docs are a but unsure on it but I had multiple blood clots in my lungs a few years ago and they think its related to high oestrogen. They told me at the time that I would have to take heparin if I got pregnant because it was very likely I would form clots again. To be honest I was more worried about myself getting sick than having a mc- that sounds selfish but I was in ICU on oxygen for a long time when my lungs were bad. Anyway- that wasn't very helpful, sorry babydoodle! I'm going to ask more questions this next time- and take the aspirin as well as inject heparin.


----------



## Topanga053

Morning ladies! Where is everyone in their cycles??

I'm on CD33 and no sign of AF yet. My post-miscarriage cycles have all been exactly 31 days, so I was expecting AF to show up two days ago. I haven't even had a tiny spot. I think my cycle was irregular pre-miscarriage (I just never charted, so I don't know for sure), so maybe my body is just reverting back to its old irregular cycles? 

I took an HPT two days ago and it was BFN again, so I don't think I'm preggo and I don't have any pregnancy symptoms. I hope it resolves itself one way or the other soon! If I'm not pregnant, I want AF to start so we can start a new cycle!!


----------



## mlm115

Are you going to test again Topanga? Good luck either way!

I caved and tested today. Bfn at 8dpo. Feel like I'm out since I don't feel pregnant today either. Boo.


----------



## jessschuck

I never felt pregnant any of the 5 times I have been pregnant. Each time was a shock. I remember thinking "how did i not feel anything?" So symptoms are not necessarily needed to prove pregnancy. I never had nausea or anything, even with my pregnancies that went full term.


----------



## Topanga053

That's so interesting, jessshuck! The last time I was pregnant I just KNEW the morning of my missed period. I remember driving to work that morning and thinking, "omg, I'm pregnant." I also tested positive the day of my missed period.

I think a BFN at 15dpo is pretty conclusive. I think it's more likely that AF is just late, although it's so unusual. Still no sign of AF so far yet today. I'm trying not to get my hopes up!

Mlm- 8dpo is still early! I got a BFN around 8-9dpo the month that I was pregnant!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Hi everyone! Happy New Year! Things have been so hectic w the holidays, work, and travel. I decided it was a good opportunity to force myself to step back and relax a little about ttc. I've finally caught up on this board. I hope everyone had had a good start to the year!

Afm, I'm pretty sure I O'ed early this morning. I'm working today, but hopefully Dh and I will have time to bd tonight. If I get preggo this month, dd and baby wil be almost exactly 2 yrs apart. I really hope this is our month! I really have been better about not stressing. I hope the next 2 weeks (get real- 8 or 9 days!) go by quickly so I can test!


----------



## mackjess

Hi everyone! Sorry to be MIA, I was in Dallas visiting my sister and her kiddos. She lives in a newly developed area north of Dallas and my phone reception was total crap. I have been reading but had some trouble posting if I lost connection so I gave up. And she doesn't have a laptop. Sitting at a desk in the other room just seemed rude while I was visiting!

I hope everyone had lovely holidays, and that 2013 brings great things for everyone. FX that this is your cycle for those getting ready to test and getting ready to O.

MLM, hope that line shows up the next few days for you. :)


----------



## wannabewillow

Hi all! Happy New Year. I've been back at work for a week now and it's crazy. I was on call for NYD and it was manic, non-stop. Now I'm off for a few days and taking it easy. 

Bluebird, sorry the witch got you. Topanga, sorry for that BFN. If you don't get your BFP this cycle, I hope the witch hurries up and you can try again. 

MLM, hope you get your line soon.

Mackjess, how are you feeling hon? 

:dust: to all xxxx


----------



## mackjess

Hi Willow. Where are you at in your cycle?

AFM - I think I'm having a remarkably good pregnancy so far and don't really have much to complain about. Never really had full on MS. If I'd stop having sinus infections I'd be great, but I'm back on antibiotics for those for 3 weeks this time. I only have about a week and a half of progesterone left and I'm hoping my energy comes back when I'm done taking it. I feel like I'm drunk and hungover at the same time because of it, and my doc thinks the hormones could be causing my insomnia but when she rechecked my blood she didn't want me to lower the dose. My Iron and Thyroid are fine now, so I really hope it's just the progesterone pills. Probably my biggest symptom/problem is being so exhausted I can barely do anything because I feel like I never get into REM sleep. Luckily my employer has been cool and I'm working home today. I need to work this weekend too to catch up. I'm behind on a few projects and I know my boss is NOT going to be happy. Luckily 90% of our office has been on vacay so nobody is really waiting on my work and won't need it til next week. Just need to get caught up by then so I don't get in trouble!! This little baby is already taking over my life! hehe. 

Next Tues, I'm at 12 weeks. I CANT believe it. I am actually starting to think about having a baby now, and worried about daycare and our house/furniture set up, etc. It's overwhelming. I have my NT scan next Thurs to check for downs since I'm 35, and praying for week 13 to get here cause that's when the baby will start making it's own hormones and stop sucking the life/energy out of me. :) Weirdly, being so tired and out of it reassures me. I feel like my baby is getting what it needs from me.


----------



## mlm115

Mack, I love your post and love that you and baby are doing well. I'm sure feeling sick and tired is no fun, but so happy for you that this pregnancy is progressing so well!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks mlm, I don't know where you are in the states but this fall/winter has been dreadfully dry and hell on my sinuses!


----------



## wannabewillow

Hi mackjess, I got my BFP on the 20th December. I'm 6 weeks today. I'm not talking about it much ATM because I'm still anxious that I'll miscarry again, but so far, so good. We're going for a scan next Saturday for reassurance. Symptomwise, nothing worth writing home about. Have been craving lemons, which is reassuring because I craved them with DD, but not last time. Having some cramping, but think that's to do with my uterus stretching. Xxx


----------



## mlm115

mackjess said:


> Thanks mlm, I don't know where you are in the states but this fall/winter has been dreadfully dry and hell on my sinuses!

I'm just outside of Chicago. Youre right about the weather, my skin has been so dry, I hate it!


----------



## Sophiasmom

I agree Mack and mlm. I'm down in georgia, and I have to run humidifiers at night or I wake with nosebleeds. Booo cold dry weather. I'd be perfectly happy if we only had spring and fall.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Our weather has been crazy here Mack!

Mack- I'm glad everything is going so well! I haven't been very sick either, I know that could still change though! Lol!

AFM- I have a doc appt Monday. I'm not exactly sure what they are going to do. I think it's to early to hear the hb with a Doppler.


----------



## jessschuck

Pray 2 b blessed, I noticed that you had a few miscarriages, so I have... *hugs* Was the doctor able to tell you why? I'm trying to conceive after my miscarriage @ 8-9 weeks in July of 2012, and I'm so scared because they couldn't tell me why!?


----------



## mackjess

wannabewillow said:


> Hi mackjess, I got my BFP on the 20th December. I'm 6 weeks today. I'm not talking about it much ATM because I'm still anxious that I'll miscarry again, but so far, so good. We're going for a scan next Saturday for reassurance. Symptomwise, nothing worth writing home about. Have been craving lemons, which is reassuring because I craved them with DD, but not last time. Having some cramping, but think that's to do with my uterus stretching. Xxx

Well congrats willow! I had the cramps and low back pain up till 9 weeks. My uterus was probably like wth are you doing to me woman? hehe. And I know what you mean, is hard to enjoy it after a loss, especially when you are still so early. the first scan was very reassuring, but hearing the hb again at 10 weeks seemed to really do it for me. still scared, but over all more calm and able to feel happy. I hope the same for you. can't wait for news from your scan.


----------



## Lbrum

I'm 10dpo at the moment, but don't feel like it will be this month. I have no idea why but just don't feel pregnant!


----------



## mlm115

Lbrum, I'm also 10 dpo and feel the exact same way. Hope we are both wrong though! Are you testing?


----------



## Lbrum

No, I hate seeing the empty window. I'll test next Friday if no af. Have you tested yet?


----------



## mlm115

Lbrum said:


> No, I hate seeing the empty window. I'll test next Friday if no af. Have you tested yet?

That's a good idea. I tested at 7 dpo for no good reason except that I can't have hpts in my possession and not use them. Of course it was negative. Haven't tested since though.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

jessschuck said:


> Pray 2 b blessed, I noticed that you had a few miscarriages, so I have... *hugs* Was the doctor able to tell you why? I'm trying to conceive after my miscarriage @ 8-9 weeks in July of 2012, and I'm so scared because they couldn't tell me why!?

After my first two I went through a lot of testing, and started seeing a specialist. My tests were pretty much inconclusive. She had me taking baby aspirin even though my blood work didn't show a clotting disorder, her theory was it can't hurt but it might help. The specialist thought I had a mild case of PCOS, and produced to much insulin. She put me on Metformin and I got pregnant with my son like 2 weeks after I started the metformin. She put me on progesterone suppositories right away and I had an uncomplicated pregnancy.

When I had my last MC, I wasn't expecting it since I had an uncomplicated pregnancy before. It was different than my other two. They were basically chemicals, and this was a MMC discovered at 8 weeks during my ultrasound. This time the only thing I have been doing is taking baby aspirin. I had forgot to start taking it with my MMC.


----------



## jessschuck

oh ok. I have had two miscarriages and one full term birth in the last two and a half years, I went in at 6 weeks back in July, the doctor saw a heartbeat but it was low, 81 bpm, I came back a week later, the heart beat was at 91, the baby didn't measure right, they told me to go home and wait, two weeks later I passed the baby at home, when it came out i knew, I just knew, my doctor wanted me to bring it to him, so i did. I remember the look on the nurses' face when I handed her the baggie, she said "I can't believe how calm you are... most women I think would be freaking out!" truth was I had been crying so much that I was numb by the time I arrived at the doctor's office. My other miscarriage was I guess a "chemical"? I got a positive pregnancy test, a few days later I started bleeding... went to the ER, they did a pregnancy test and said "yes, its positive, so lets do an ultrasound", but there was nothing in the ultrasound.. not even a gestational sac... a week later bleeding was gone and pregnancy tests were negative. But I'm just wondering if something is wrong... Is two miscarriages in two years a big deal??

I'm so sorry for your losses. God please help pray2bBlessed have an uncomplicated pregnancy, give her a beautiful baby that is 100% healthy, Amen!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks Jess! That would be so hard to have to take your babies remains in. I don't even know if I could do it! So sorry for your losses! I don't know if two MC in 2 years is a big deal. Has your doc offered any testing, or have you asked? I know after a year of unsuccessful trying you can get tested but I don't know if they consider the MC's successful (even though they aren't)! I would maybe look into go seeing a specialist, because they were able to tell me more than my regular OB.

I pray that you get your healthy bean soon!


----------



## calliebaby

Woohoo! Positive digital frer and dollar store opks!!! Time to get busy!!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Get to it Callie!!! :happydance:


----------



## wannabewillow

Go Callie! Xxxx


----------



## Lbrum

12 dpo and fighting the urge to test til Friday! Mlm, have you tested yet?


----------



## wannabewillow

Lbrum said:


> 12 dpo and fighting the urge to test til Friday! Mlm, have you tested yet?

I admire your patience! My impulse got the better of me.... Have stick, will pee. Good luck when the time comes to you and Mlm. Xxx


----------



## mlm115

I did test yesterday- bfn. Hoping af comes quickly so I can start a new cycle now. Hope you get your bfp though lbrum!


----------



## Lbrum

Don't give up yet, you're not out until it actually comes xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hey ladies. I'm having a bit of a 'wallow in my own self pity' kind of day! Husband is away, ov'd a few days ago so we've missed our shot this month. Our families seem to be talking about my sister in law's pregnancy all the time and I hate that I feel so jealous and sad for myself. I love my SIL, she's great but I can't even talk to her at the moment. I know my time will come but some days on this journey just suck!!
Sorry for the moan.....someone cheer me up by peeing on a stick!!


----------



## Topanga053

Mlm, still keeping my fingers crossed!!! If it really is a BFN, then I hope your AF starts soon and you can get going on another cycle!

Johnsongirl, I'm so sorry. :cry: I absolutely hate those down in the dumps days. I'm so sorry you missed your window this month. That is really sad. But as awful as it is, the more time that goes by, the closer you are to your BFP! That's how I have to think of it! :winkwink:

Afm, big updates this week! AF came on Friday (two days late). Also, I got my Day 21 results Friday evening. My progesterone is really low. So low that my OBGYN isn't sure if I'm actually ovulating or not. (I knew all of those positive OPKs weren't good!) I had another blood draw this morning to see how my follicules are developing to confirm ovulation. If this suggests I'm not ovulating, my doctor is going to start me on Clomid ASAP. If I am ovulating, she wants me to TTC for another 2-3 months and then start Clomid if nothing happens. 

I was really scared when I first heard that because my Mom had anovulatory cycles and TTC (with Clomid) for 15 years before she had me. But, I'm much more optimistic now. First, I know that we CAN get pregnant. Second, we got pregnant on our second cycle the first time, so things can't be that bad. And third, I know that medicine is much better now and I'm getting tested SOOOO much earlier than my mom (who waited 3+ years to start testing). 

I'm starting to use FertiliTea tonight, which is supposed to increase your CM and progesterone levels. I also researched what foods are supposed to help ovulationg and progesterone levels and went grocery shopping! I was cooking salmon last night (helps with ovulation) and added some olive oil (also helps with ovulation!). DH thought it was odd since we never add olive oil to fish. He looked at me for a minute and then was like, "Let me guess, olive oil helps you get pregnant?" :haha::haha::haha: HAHAHA the man knows me so well!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Lbrum

14 dpo and managed to hold on and not test! But don't feel hopeful this month, no particular reason. Had a bit of a cry the other day too. Found out another one of my close friends is pregnant. It's not that I'm not happy for them, honestly. But there are 3 now and I just keep thinking I should be sharing this with them. One of them had her own loss which was horrendous last year so in another way it gives me hope but I just want to be pregnant too and sometimes it almost feels like it's never going to happen


----------



## bluebird

Oh man, I'm sorry Lbrum. We all have those days :( Try to hang in there, it will happen for you. In fact, you could be pregnant right now!!


----------



## mlm115

Sorry lbrum. I had one of those days this part weekend too, I know how you feel. Still hoping for you this cycle though! When is af due? Still waiting til Friday to test?


----------



## mlm115

AF came today- I'm feeling ok since I knew I wasn't pregnant. I'm going to work on getting my valentines day bfp this cycle!


----------



## Lbrum

Still no af but I did give in and test today and got a bfn. I knew too though, we both felt the same this month! Sorry mom but on to next month xx


----------



## Topanga053

Sorry mlm and lbrum. :-( Looks like quite a few of us are shooting for spring BFPs!

I'm so happy because my doctor called yesterday and said that my second blood work was normal! I have to schedule a meeting with her next week, but I think that means that I'm at least ovulating! Hugely exciting news!!!


----------



## mackjess

Sorry for the negative tests and the AFs ladies. But great news that your bodies are cycling away and OVing! Hope this means BFPs for you very soon. 

:dust:


----------



## bluebird

Thats great news Topanga! Hopefully it will be a BFP for you this month, what CD are you on? Im on 9.... BORING....I seem to remember that you and I were close last month. 

I'm sorry MLM and Lbrum, Valentines BFP here we come!!!


----------



## bluebird

And mackjess... woo hoo!!! 12 weeks!! Have you started showing yet?


----------



## Topanga053

Bluebird, because of my long cycle last month, I'm only on CD7. Agreed... totally boring! However, I'm using FertiliTea this month and already seeing more CM, so that's exciting! hahaha it's the small victories, right????


----------



## cozmos

tapanga thats a geg bout the olive oil lol, thats all i use so hopefully ur right fx.

lbrum i know how u feel too, i was pregnant twice last year while 2 of my besties were, they now hav their lil ones who are wee stunners!! my bff is now 11 weeks preggers again and got her scan today and has done nothing but complain to me about how she will cope with 2 babies, shes a worrier anyway but i had to put her in her place a bit, think she should prob complain to someone else...shes kind of annoying my happiness right now lol.

iv no updates with moi apart from im convinced im not ovulating since dnc, last months 20 day cycle seems to be confirmation im still out of whack but im sure itll happen at some point. on cd16 today, we bd so much iv ended up with a yeast infection eughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! driving me bananas i tell yas!
kind of hoping iv ovulated at least this month. 

really hopin for us all ladies...i know im not on much...kind of wrecks me a bit talkin bout this stuff sometimes x


----------



## bluebird

Ha! That's great Topanga, I'm going to use preseed this month so we'll see how it goes. I conceived my daughter using it so I'm hoping it works again :)

Hi Cozmos, so true about the complaining.... I will never NEVER EVER complain about pg symptoms or anything baby related ever again. When you lose your angel it really puts things in perspective doesnt it? FX for you this month!

Question for you ladies.... this is my first cycle after the MMC and I am having some wierd spotting. Bled from CD1 to CD5, then had some light pink spotting on CD 5 and again today on CD9. Anyone have this or know whats up? Never ever had spotting during the first half of my cycle before....


----------



## cozmos

sounds bit mad bluebird, did u have dnc?


----------



## bluebird

cozmos said:


> sounds bit mad bluebird, did u have dnc?

I did, back on November 9th though. And I had my first af on Jan 1st :shrug:


----------



## mackjess

BB - I had spotting around when I OV after my m/c and I never had that before. I think you spot easier after since hormones can be high (which is why they say you are more fertile after a mc) and maybe some leftover blood.


----------



## calliebaby

Well, back to the tww. I'm currently 4 dpo. Going to try and hold put testing until the 20th....wish me luck!


----------



## mackjess

bluebird said:


> And mackjess... woo hoo!!! 12 weeks!! Have you started showing yet?

Tuesday I was pleased to still wear my skinny jeans. They still fit good and were comfortable. By Thursday I was in maternity leggings. Lol. might explain the 2 hour naps I've needed every evening this week. growing sleep.

glad to hear about the tea. My bff it's starting clomid since she recently found out she wasn't ovulating after a year of trying. She knows a side affect of that is it dries up cm so she was concerned. I'll have to tell her about it.


----------



## Lbrum

Good luck calliebaby


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good luck calliebaby! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bluebird

Good luck callie!!! FX for you


----------



## mackjess

GL Callie. Have you been symptom spotting? It's hard not to think about it when you are in 2WW!


----------



## Sophiasmom

GL Callie! I'm in the tww as well- 8 dpo. Fx'd!!! 

Mack- glad to hear everything is going well!!


----------



## calliebaby

mackjess said:


> GL Callie. Have you been symptom spotting? It's hard not to think about it when you are in 2WW!

Trying not to symptom spot...plus,I had the flu earlier this week, so I'm a bit off already. I'm sure I'll start ss more by next week. Testing on the 20th if my temp stay high.


----------



## calliebaby

mackjess said:


> GL Callie. Have you been symptom spotting? It's hard not to think about it when you are in 2WW!

Trying not to symptom spot...plus,I had the flu earlier this week, so I'm a bit off already. I'm sure I'll start ss more by next week. Testing on the 20th if my temp stay high.


----------



## Topanga053

Good luck Callie and Sophiasmom! Keep us posted!!! :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

8 dpo today. Still tying to not symptom spot...however....my two year old cried yesterday and my nipples tingled/burned like when I was breastfeeding and my breasts were to full. Nipples are sore today which isn't usual for me. My chart is looking good too.


----------



## calliebaby

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mackjess

Oh callie, this does sound promising!! I never get sensitive nips really and I did right away, one of my first symptoms!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Same here! My bb's felt sore and full too!


----------



## bluebird

Hi Callie!

Sounds promising, let us know as soon as you test!!! :happydance:

AFM- On CD13 today so just doing a whole lot of this....:coffee: lol I am still on low on my CBFM but that is totally normal for me- I only got one high day before my peak on both of my previous BFPs. 

I have a Vegas trip with my girfriends on the 26th so I am kind of hoping I O later than normal so I can go wild :haha: Definitely a possibilty, my body has taken it's sweet ass time with practically everything since the MC!


----------



## babydoodle

Hello ladies!! Speaking of symptom spotting...could have sworn that i had implantation bleeding last week, and my bbs were so super tender...and af had to show up yesterday....so disappointing...i hope you ladies have better luck than me this cycle...we will be actively trying thismonth...which will be the first month ttc since the miscarriage in october so i am keeping my FX'd!!


----------



## babydoodle

calliebaby said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> GL Callie. Have you been symptom spotting? It's hard not to think about it when you are in 2WW!
> 
> Trying not to symptom spot...plus,I had the flu earlier this week, so I'm a bit off already. I'm sure I'll start ss more by next week. Testing on the 20th if my temp stay high.Click to expand...

Good luck!!!


----------



## babydoodle

Sophiasmom said:


> GL Callie! I'm in the tww as well- 8 dpo. Fx'd!!!
> 
> Mack- glad to hear everything is going well!!

Good luck!


----------



## Topanga053

Sounds fun, Bluebird! Keeping my fingers crossed too for a late O for you... we all deserve a little fun!!!!

Afm, definitely a weird night. My friend with triplets (who get pregant the same week I did) gave birth today. It was wicked early because she had bad preeclampsia. My doctor also prescribed me Clomid today. Crazy that on the same day she gave birth to triplets, I got prescribed fertility meds. Definitely not the way I expected this journey to go.

I have really mixed feelings about the Clomid. I obviously want to maximize my chances of conceiving, but it kind of scares me to start meds. It just feels like I'm admitting there's a problem, you know? It just makes it feel more real. Even though it's premature, my doctor also started talking about our future options... IUI and IVF. Again, while it's nice to have a road map, it's really terrifying to be thinking that we might need those. 

I really miss last year when TTC was easy and fun and exciting. I was so filled with hope and excitement. When it happened so easily, I was thrilled. Now I feel like I'm old, heartbroken, and terrified of how scary and heartbreaking TTC can be.


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs:


----------



## bluebird

Topanga053 said:


> Sounds fun, Bluebird! Keeping my fingers crossed too for a late O for you... we all deserve a little fun!!!!
> 
> Afm, definitely a weird night. My friend with triplets (who get pregant the same week I did) gave birth today. It was wicked early because she had bad preeclampsia. My doctor also prescribed me Clomid today. Crazy that on the same day she gave birth to triplets, I got prescribed fertility meds. Definitely not the way I expected this journey to go.
> 
> I have really mixed feelings about the Clomid. I obviously want to maximize my chances of conceiving, but it kind of scares me to start meds. It just feels like I'm admitting there's a problem, you know? It just makes it feel more real. Even though it's premature, my doctor also started talking about our future options... IUI and IVF. Again, while it's nice to have a road map, it's really terrifying to be thinking that we might need those.
> 
> I really miss last year when TTC was easy and fun and exciting. I was so filled with hope and excitement. When it happened so easily, I was thrilled. Now I feel like I'm old, heartbroken, and terrified of how scary and heartbreaking TTC can be.

TTC is so tough emotionally....the highs and lows are exhausting. And we have experienced the lowest of the lows. But that will only make it so much sweeter when you have your rainbow baby, you'll love that baby more that you ever thought possible! 

Hang in there babe, you dont have a 'problem', you got pregnant without any help the first time. The clomid is just going to make it happen faster for you. It's just another tool in the tool box, like preseed or fertilaid!


----------



## Topanga053

Thanks ladies. You all always make me feel so much better!! :hugs:


----------



## cozmos

topanga i know how you feel wev bin tryin for exactly a year, having lost 2 pregnancies it kind of melts u.

iv had some lil twinges an sore boobies chix, im 7dpo i think not exactly sure and bought a stash of poundshop tests. i was busting for a pee when i got home so poas and low and behold faint line, i showed my friend and she agreed a faint pos.....anyhow iv done 3 since and all bfnzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
ill test again tomoro really hopin its not jus a dodgy test.....pls keep fx for us xx


----------



## mackjess

it was probably just lower concentration in the tests you did later. sounds like the start of a bfp to me!


----------



## calliebaby

I'm itching to test! Trying hard to hold off..if my temp is still high on Friday,I know I have a shot. My temp always starts dropping around 12 dpo before af shows. I am just so impatient!


----------



## bluebird

Good luck Callie and Cozmos!!! So excited for you guys!! Update us as soon as you test :)

AFM- CD15 and no signs of O.... grrrrrrrrr!!! It is now 10 (YES, 10!!!) weeks from my D&C and I am getting super annoyed/impatient/pouty. I would like to TTC now uterus, get with the program and produce an egg please.


----------



## Sophiasmom

cozmos said:


> topanga i know how you feel wev bin tryin for exactly a year, having lost 2 pregnancies it kind of melts u.
> 
> iv had some lil twinges an sore boobies chix, im 7dpo i think not exactly sure and bought a stash of poundshop tests. i was busting for a pee when i got home so poas and low and behold faint line, i showed my friend and she agreed a faint pos.....anyhow iv done 3 since and all bfnzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> ill test again tomoro really hopin its not jus a dodgy test.....pls keep fx for us xx

I'm in a similar situation. I got a very faint positive yesterday am, and again this am. Today wasn't really any darker though. I'm hoping it is just early (sounds like it is with you too). I'm going to try to be patient and test in a few days. Fx'd for both of us!!!


----------



## Topanga053

Fx'd Sophiasmom, Callie, and Cozmos!!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Just tested (got impatient) and only had held my urine for an hour. And.......
:bfp:
Eeeeeek!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Woohoo!! Congrats Callie!


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats to you too...Sophiasmom.


----------



## cozmos

congrats girls !!! thats amazing xx

afraid iv poas bout 5 times today one of wich theres the faintest of lines but thats it so bloody annoyed but sure if its not meant to be then so be it lol. me an my love arent gettin on that great lately so prob for the best.

so happy for yous though :)


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: cozmos


----------



## Lbrum

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats Callie and sophiasmom! :happydance:


----------



## bluebird

Congrats Callie and Sophiasmom!!! That's awesome news!


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations ladies, this is definitely an "I want a 'bun in the oven' for valentines day" thread now. <3


----------



## cozmos

Just got this this morning. Can't believe it!! I thought we were out 
yiphip horay x
 



Attached Files:







20130118_163647.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lbrum

Congratulations cozmos. I thought you might be after the other positive. Yay  3 bfps this month


----------



## mackjess

Yay cozmos! I am praying this is your sticky bean. be sure you are getting plenty of rest and take care of yourself! :hugs: :yipee: :dust:


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats cozmos!


----------



## bluebird

OMG!!! Congrats cozmos!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats Cozmos!!


----------



## cozmos

thanks girls i really hope this one sticks too, were doin great so far on this wee thread!!! sticky baby dust to us all xx


----------



## Sophiasmom

Yay cosmos!!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Well, bad news. I'm guessing this was a chemical :cry: several faint bfp's that didn't get darker, then a temp drop yesterday and af today. I'm so down right now I think I just may take a break from everything. I need a few days to process and decide if I'm even going to ttc again. :(


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## mackjess

Sophias mom, I'm so sorry sweetie. thinking of you, this is so not fair.


----------



## Lbrum

I'm so sorry sweetie. Hugs xxx


----------



## mlm115

So sorry Sophiasmom. I hope you take care of yourself and take whatever time you need to process everything :hugs:


----------



## babydoodle

sophiasmom, im so sorry...thats so frustrating...try to not give up!!! I know its probably easier said than done but you will get your rainbow soon...


----------



## babydoodle

cozmos said:


> Just got this this morning. Can't believe it!! I thought we were out
> yiphip horay x

Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months to you!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## cozmos

sophiasmum im so sorry i really hope your ok, be good to yourself. 

xx


----------



## Topanga053

I'm so sorry Sophia'smom. We all know no words are good enough right now. You're in my prayers. Xoxoxo


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

:hugs: I'm so sorry sopiasmom! :hugs:


----------



## cozmos

Sophiasmom said:


> Well, bad news. I'm guessing this was a chemical :cry: several faint bfp's that didn't get darker, then a temp drop yesterday and af today. I'm so down right now I think I just may take a break from everything. I need a few days to process and decide if I'm even going to ttc again. :(

:hugs:
hey hope ur ok, the sames happened to me there chic i had pos digital and tesco on fri, tested today with a superdrug test out of curiosity hopin for a blazing bfp, they are supposed to test from 10 miui and the line was bearly there, my df bought be a digital and said not pregnant...im gutted. my af due today or tomoro.
makes u feel pretty cheated. :(


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry cozmos :-( although maybe don't completely give up just yet xx


----------



## cozmos

thanks lbrum just a bit mad that last week i get a pos on tues then negs til fri, then a pos tesco test and digital sayin 1-2 weeks and then now only the faintest line on a test, negative tesco and not preg on digi ...to be honest my heads fried. my df thinks its because im drinking loads of water but i think from fri my hcg should have at least doubled not went down. iv a digi for fmu so fx ...sorry for the wee rant im in a bit of shock over here lol. 
im tryin to keep things in perspective as its early days, id rather somethin like this happen now than bein told at my scan everythins gone pearshaped. my friends sister has lost her baby today at 20 weeks, somethin was wrong with the wee mites heart, bloody awful.


----------



## Sophiasmom

cozmos said:


> Sophiasmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, bad news. I'm guessing this was a chemical :cry: several faint bfp's that didn't get darker, then a temp drop yesterday and af today. I'm so down right now I think I just may take a break from everything. I need a few days to process and decide if I'm even going to ttc again. :(
> 
> :hugs:
> hey hope ur ok, the sames happened to me there chic i had pos digital and tesco on fri, tested today with a superdrug test out of curiosity hopin for a blazing bfp, they are supposed to test from 10 miui and the line was bearly there, my df bought be a digital and said not pregnant...im gutted. my af due today or tomoro.
> makes u feel pretty cheated. :(Click to expand...

I'm so sorry. I'm crossing my fingers for you that it's just a fluke and everything is fine. Gutted is a good way to describe how I've been feeling. I'd love to have another child, but I don't know if I can go through this roller coaster again :( I hope the witch stays far away for you!!


----------



## cozmos

The witch hasn't arrived yet but tested with clearblue +/- with fmu and no second line.

Sophiasmom i know your gutted and the thought of all the tww to possibly come are daunting but it will be worth it . Imt not sure if im too keen on testing early again though.....actually that's bullcrap!

Think im officially a poas geek now. There's no turning back....i for 1 will poas until i die.

We will get our babies stay positive chic xx


----------



## Sophiasmom

cozmos said:


> The witch hasn't arrived yet but tested with clearblue +/- with fmu and no second line.
> 
> Sophiasmom i know your gutted and the thought of all the tww to possibly come are daunting but it will be worth it . Imt not sure if im too keen on testing early again though.....actually that's bullcrap!
> 
> Think im officially a poas geek now. There's no turning back....i for 1 will poas until i die.
> 
> We will get our babies stay positive chic xx

 You are so right. As much as I hate to admit it, I'll be pulling out my stash of opks to begin again. I really hope I can be better and not test so early, but I know that's crap, and I'll break down and do it as I always do. Oh well. Admitting I'm a POAS-addict is the first step!! We will get through this next month's tww together!


----------



## cozmos

Sophiasmom said:


> cozmos said:
> 
> 
> The witch hasn't arrived yet but tested with clearblue +/- with fmu and no second line.
> 
> Sophiasmom i know your gutted and the thought of all the tww to possibly come are daunting but it will be worth it . Imt not sure if im too keen on testing early again though.....actually that's bullcrap!
> 
> Think im officially a poas geek now. There's no turning back....i for 1 will poas until i die.
> 
> We will get our babies stay positive chic xx
> 
> You are so right. As much as I hate to admit it, I'll be pulling out my stash of opks to begin again. I really hope I can be better and not test so early, but I know that's crap, and I'll break down and do it as I always do. Oh well. Admitting I'm a POAS-addict is the first step!! We will get through this next month's tww together!Click to expand...


thats ma girl lol, thats the first iv smiled today so thanku very much indeed. im slightly concerned that af hasnt showed yet but im sure the wee trixter bitch will shortly. 
defs in it next month with ya...let em try an stop us lol xx


----------



## Topanga053

I love the fiesty attitudes today! Let's all show AF who's boss!!!


----------



## bluebird

Oh no!!! I haven't been here all weekend so I'm just catching up, I'm so sorry Sohpiasmom and Cozmos. That is beyond shitty, I wanted those BFPs for you guys. On to next month... :(


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: cozmos! I'm truly sorry.


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: cozmos! I'm truly sorry.


----------



## mlm115

Ah, cozmos so sorry that happened to you too! That really sucks. 

Glad for your attitudes cozmos and sophiasmom. Hoping your sticky beans come soon for you - this cycle would be nice! 

Afm, I'm 1 dpo. Have timed things perfectly this cycle, so I'm really hoping I catch the eggy! On to the dreaded tww now...


----------



## cozmos

mlm iv my fingers and eyeballs crossed for ya!!!

think id find this a little less irritating if the bloody witch would arrive, i keep thinking oh maybe the tests are wrong lol...crazy i tells ya.


----------



## Lbrum

Mlm I think we have exactly the same cycle! I'm 2 dpo today do fingers crossed for this month! 
Cozmos and Sophiasmom how are you guys doing? Are you both trying again straight away?


----------



## Topanga053

I second Lbrum--

Cozmos and Sophiasmom, how are you ladies holding up? Any sign of AF yet for you, Cozmos??


----------



## bluebird

Lbrum said:


> Mlm I think we have exactly the same cycle! I'm 2 dpo today do fingers crossed for this month!
> Cozmos and Sophiasmom how are you guys doing? Are you both trying again straight away?

I am 2 DPO today too, next week will be exciting :)


----------



## bluebird

This thread has had a rough week so I thought a funny husband story might help :)

So I told my husband on Friday that I would probably O in the next few days... I don't normally let him know, but after the 'pulling out' incident last month I thought it might be a good idea :haha: So every BD from then on out he, ummmmmm, how to say this properly.... finished behind me? :winkwink: Which is unusual for him, that's not one of his normal positions.

So I asked him about it and he said one of his manfriends told him that's how you make a boy. Hahahaha! It's just that easy right? 

I hope everyone has a good weekend, hang in there Sophiasmom and Cozmos- :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, I'm off to Vegas with the girls this weekend for a dirty thirty celebration!!!


----------



## cozmos

no aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa efffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!!! had spotting so must be a start, up to my eyes at the min finishing my wee georgies birthday cake for tomoro, shes 8....i feel old lol. also having a glass or 2 of pinot....why not thats what i say :), thanks for the kind words everyone u are all fabulous xxx


----------



## Topanga053

I'm still crossing my fingers for you, cozmos!!!!


----------



## mackjess

BB-We went shopping to look at bedding with my sister (she drove me nuts when she was in town wanting to shop for baby stuff even though I told her I don't want to do that til the kid is about to pop out) and DH got mad at me because I looked at girl and boy bedding. He really wants a boy. I told him I kinda feel like it might be a girl, and he was like STOP THINKING LIKE THAT, it's not too late to change! Like A-what I think or want affects the gender and B-it's not already decided from his swimmer at conception if it's a boy or girl. He was totally serious, I was cracking up.

Cozmos, I'm so sorry about your rough month. Cheers to you if I could have a wine too. I know you and Sophias mom have had trouble with early loss/chemical pregnancies. Have they ran any tests on you? Sophias mom-did you do anything diff when you had your daughter? Sorry if you've already said, I just worry about repeated losses still since I'm still waiting for my first and would like more than one if this pregnancy is successful.


----------



## bluebird

lol mackjess, I love how most mens' knowledge of TTC is just a collection of 'old wives tales' Of course, I would be just as clueless working on a car. I just pour the oil in with gas right?? haha!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Thank you everyone for the sweet comments. They've really helped. I'm in a good place again, and I think we're just going to keep on ttc. I don't see any reason why I shouldn't this month. I'm not sure I'm going to temp though. Maybe just opk's. But I'll probably cave in and temp again!

How are all the tww'ers holding up? Bluebird- I'm sure going to Vegas will help keep your mind off of it! 

Mack- I hope my losses aren't adding extra stress to your pregnancy :( I didn't really do anything different with DD. I had lost my first baby in the fall, and it took me a couple months to be ready to ttc again. January was the first month I really charted/temped, and I really feel like it was pretty easy with her. I was anxious throughout my pregnancy with her (esp around the 16 wk point when I lost my first), but overall things went fairly well. What helped me a lot was buying a home doppler so I could hear her heartbeat. It eased a ton of stress. (It does take some practice to find the heartbeat at first). I bought it on Ebay for $50. Maybe that would help you?? I pray that the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly!!


----------



## Topanga053

Mackjess, that's too funny! DH will say stuff like that too. Guys are a riot!

Afm, I'm not quite sure what's going on. Another cycle with multiple positive OPKs. (I'm currently on day 4 of positive tests with no significant temp rise). I'm terrified it means I'm not ovulating and I'm really disappointed. I started using Vitex this cycle, hoping it would help even out my hormones. :-( 

We don't know one way or the other if I'm ovulating or not, but thinking that I might not be makes me feel like a failure as a woman and a wife. I feel like ovulating and having a baby is the one thing that my body should be able to do, you know? I've really been struggling with feeling like DH deserves a "real" woman, and not this broken one who doesn't even ovulate. He, of course, thinks that's absolutely ridiculous, but I can't get over this feeling that I'm letting him down. :nope:


----------



## Lbrum

Don't think like that Topanga. Firstly you don't even know that you're definitely not ovulating and secondly even if that is the case it in no way makes you less of a woman. It simply means that you have a medical problem which the Doctors will find and deal with. Ttc is such a rollercoaster, I'm sorry you're having a down day xx
Sending big hugs


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies I've been away for a week and missed lots!
Cozmos and sophiasmom- I'm really sorry, ttc has the greatest highs and the lowest lows I've ever experienced. So glad you've got great attitudes about it.
Callie- congrats lovely, looking forward to symptom spotting and updates!
Jess- loving the man brain!! 

AFM- I'm CD11, negative opk's. going to visit DH this weekend, he's working away, so hope the egg shows up in the next few days!!


----------



## cozmos

johnson hope u catch ur eggi!!!!

topanga would u not ask about clomid? my doc mentioned it once, this is the first month that i ovulated since the dnc so i might ask about it for myself, also it increases the chance for twins...buts thats me bein greedy.
u are no less of a woman u no, pls dont stress, there will be somethin to help them eggs pop out keep the faith.

mack they ran blood tests after last mmc and said everything was fine with me thank god, im sure your baby will be perfect so dont worry, i defs think a dopler is a good idea tho jus for piece of mind.

sophiasmom hope ur ok glad ur still ttc u go girl!!! i thought af had arrived on thurs but nothin spectacular (tmi alert) jus gettin watery brown and thats it so im on calender didly squat lol...cant wait to be back in the game.

xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Cozmos- are u gonna test again or just wait it out?


----------



## Sophiasmom

So here's what I've decided: I'm going to try SMEP this month, and I'm going to try to stay relaxed and have fun with it. I did order some opk's. my big struggle will be the tww... And I'm REALLY gonna struggle to not test early. But I'll try. It is all I can do. 

Now, the best part was telling DH the plan, which brought him a huge smile. He followed up with," can we start now? Do we have to wait to do it every day??" Lol! I'm glad I don't have to twist his arm! 
Now off to bed so I can wake early (5a...boo!) starting SMEP tomorrow bc DH had invited some buddies over and I'm NOT waiting up for him. Night all!


----------



## mackjess

sophias mom - that's sweet hun but no that isn't making me any more nervous about me. I think that comes with the territory after one loss, you lose that naivety. I get better at every appt and every week mark, but of course I will worry until the babe shows up. I have thought about buying a doppler, but we have a hefty CC bill we really need to pay off before July,.(I think I went a bit nuts at Xmas and added to an already nice sized CC bill! I was around the same week loss as my m/c and did a lot of retail therapy for myself and others) Every time I'm going out I try to find on stuff on sale to get shirts that fit, nursing bras, or a new dog bed for the puppy because I need to move her out of our bed before I get bigger. I know it's not much for a doppler but I'm trying to be as thrifty as possible and still stock up on stuff!

Also, my DH was quite happy about SMEP, and then quite disappointed it worked the first month! LOL, He thought I was gonna wear him ragged trying and trying for months. FX for you.

Cozmos - How are you hanging in there? Hopefully the wicked AF shows up soon so you can start your new cycle.

Johnson - Hope the eggy is arriving and you have a great time with DH!


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone! I have a scheduled an early ultrasound for February 11th at 8am. I just wish the next two weeks would go by already!


----------



## babydoodle

Sophiasmom, good luck with the SMEP plan...its funny i was just explaining to my boyfriend what it stands for...ive heard that it increases the odds of conceiving by quite a bit! I hope it works for you, you deserve a sticky BFP!!! 

JohnsonGirl, I totally always feel like i miss so much cause im not on here as much as id like to be!! Good luck this cycle!

Topanga, im sorry to hear about the problems with ovulation. I dont use opks but i can imagine that if i did and they were all over the place id be pretty upset...good luck. Do you chart using temps? I think if you chart and take the chart to the doc it can help the doc to see irregularities in the cycle...im not sure if that helps or not. 

Mackjess, i cant believe you are already 14 weeks along!! When can you find out the sex of the baby? I have a friend that is 15 weeks and was asking if the doc would be able to tell sooner than 20. I told her that if its a boy, they might be able to see his parts...such an exciting time for you! 

I am currently 1DPO, this is our first month really trying and really only DTD twice in the fertile window so who knows...but im just excited to be trying again!!!

Good luck and may the babydust fall upon us!!!


----------



## mackjess

actually I found out today, and I'm team blue!


----------



## babydoodle

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Sopiasmom- I did the SMEP plan and I got got pg the first month of doing it!

Mackjess- congrats on the boy!


----------



## Lbrum

How exciting mackjess!


----------



## carlywarly

mackjess said:


> actually I found out today, and I'm team blue!

Awwwwwhhhhh xx Hpw did you find out so soon?? I have to wait another 2 and a half weeks til we find out! I am well jell ;) Hehe...Valentines Day is our gender scan xx


----------



## Topanga053

Congrats Mackjess!!!


----------



## mackjess

Hi Carly!!! Long time no see. Yay for 14 weeks, 2nd tri!! :yipee:

Materniti 21 Plus, is the name I think. I went to a genetic counselor a few weeks ago since I'm 35, and they have a newer test than what they did before with the NT scan combined with bloodwork where they check your hormones. The new one they have gets the babys DNA out of your blood since they realized the baby's blood does cross over to the mom's blood. They have had zero false positives with it, which is the main reason why I did it. If I had done the older one and they told me my risk was elevated and I needed to do an amnio, I probably wouldn't have done the amnio anyway so I didn't see much point in that test.

I broke down yesterday and ordered a doppler. I can't wait to get it. Luckily one of my aunts stuck $20 in a card at the reveal party so that will pay for almost half of it. :) And my sister in law said the cake was a gift so I didn't have to end up paying for that either. I always get more nervous after big gatherings where the baby is talked about. I feel like I am jinxing myself and something bad will happen then I'll have to tell everyone that was just at the party bad news. Crazy I know, but nothing gets quite back to normal after a loss. That was the main reason I broke down and ordered the doppler, so I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Topanga053

Ok ladies, so I think I might have some good news! I took the Day 21 test last month six days after my first positive OPK and it revealed really low progesterone. A progesterone level of 2 means that you're at least ovulating and mine was 1.9. (I also took the test a day early because 7 days after O was Christmas and the office was closed.)

Anyway, I decided to temp this month in addition to the OPKs to see what my temps were doing. Once again, I've had a ton of +OPKs, but my temps suggest that I don't actually ovulate until after a couple of days of positives. That means I probably took the Day 21 test several days too early last month. If that's the case, since my progesterone was so close to the minimum amount, I'd bet anything that I'm at least ovulating!!

Here's my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f5415/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Chart 

Thoughts!?????


----------



## Lbrum

Yay that's great news Topanga


----------



## Topanga053

Thanks Lbrum!! I know it's not scientific, lol, but I really hope I'm right! It makes a lot of sense. I can deal with not getting a BFP as long as I know everything is working properly!!


----------



## Lbrum

I honestly believe we know our own bodies the best so I reckon if you feel confident that you are ovulating you probably are! And that's the first step to a bfp


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thats great news topanga!

What kind of doppler did you get Mackjess?


----------



## mackjess

I ordered a sonoline B off of ebay.

Also, USA Baby in KS is closing. Went in there today and it's over half empty but they still had some great deals.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> I ordered a sonoline B off of ebay.
> 
> Also, USA Baby in KS is closing. Went in there today and it's over half empty but they still had some great deals.

That's the kind I have and love it!

Where is USA baby? I may have to check it out!


----------



## Lbrum

7dpo today. The 2ww is really dragging this month!


----------



## bluebird

Lbrum said:


> 7dpo today. The 2ww is really dragging this month!

Ugh, I'm 7dpo too. It's totally dragging- I had some bleeding yesterday and today that is freaking me out. I've had IB before with both previous pregnancies, but this is more.... pantyliner worthy. 
Is it possible to have a 7 day LP??? I guess after a MC wierd stuff happens :shrug:


----------



## mackjess

Pray2bBlessed said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> I ordered a sonoline B off of ebay.
> 
> Also, USA Baby in KS is closing. Went in there today and it's over half empty but they still had some great deals.
> 
> That's the kind I have and love it!
> 
> Where is USA baby? I may have to check it out!Click to expand...

105th and Metcalf, behind Hardees. 

Mmmmm. Hardees curly fries sound good!


----------



## Topanga053

bluebird said:


> Lbrum said:
> 
> 
> 7dpo today. The 2ww is really dragging this month!
> 
> Ugh, I'm 7dpo too. It's totally dragging- I had some bleeding yesterday and today that is freaking me out. I've had IB before with both previous pregnancies, but this is more.... pantyliner worthy.
> Is it possible to have a 7 day LP??? I guess after a MC wierd stuff happens :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah, I feel like I have heard women hearing talking about really short LPs right after their miscarriage. Hopefully it's just heavy IB!! :haha:


----------



## mackjess

Yes Topanga, let's hope it's *just* IB! :D


----------



## bluebird

You guys are sweet, thanks :) I'm thinking it's a screwed up LP though, if feels like AF and it's bright red. So bummed.... I wish my body would just give me a chance you know?? This was my first cycle in 3 months and even if I did have a fertilized egg it had no chance to stick!!!


----------



## mackjess

Well I've seen a few ladies on BnB have a short LP their first AF after m/c, then get a sticky bean the next month. So if it is AF maybe it's a sign of good luck to come. :hugs:


----------



## Topanga053

Haha I didn't mean it like that! The "just" was so supposed to modify the "heavy"! lol poorly written on my part, sorry bluebird!


----------



## bluebird

lol no I would loooooooooove if it was 'just' IB!!! :)


----------



## Sophiasmom

Aww I'm sorry Bluebird :( I hope it really is IB and not the witch showing up early. I had an 8 day LP in December, which totally confused me. I guess it's just one of those weird things we get to deal with after m/c.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> I ordered a sonoline B off of ebay.
> 
> Also, USA Baby in KS is closing. Went in there today and it's over half empty but they still had some great deals.
> 
> That's the kind I have and love it!
> 
> Where is USA baby? I may have to check it out!Click to expand...
> 
> 105th and Metcalf, behind Hardees.
> 
> Mmmmm. Hardees curly fries sound good!Click to expand...

Well, I might have to check it out! But probably not today or tomorrow...lol! Can you believe it was 77 yesterday and its supposed to snow tonight? Not to mention there has been thunderstorms, a tornado watch and a winter weather advisory all within the same 24 hours in January! Crazyness! It sounds like a movie..lol!

Bluebird- I really hope its IB! But at least if it is the :witch: showing early, you will have a fresh start in a few days!


----------



## Topanga053

Ladies, I'm really excited! As I said a couple of days ago, I think my late temp rise means that I took the Day 21 test too early last month. I called my doctor's office and they're going to re-do the test on Friday, which is 7 days after my temp rise this month. I'm really excited that we're doing the test again! Even if it still shows low progesterone, I'll just be glad to have that additional confirmation, you know? I'd hate to always be wondering if I just took the test too early last month. At least this way I'll have a more definite answer of whether I'm ovulating on my own!


----------



## mlm115

That's great Topanga! It will be so nice to know what is going on I'm sure.


----------



## bluebird

Thats so great Topanga! Let us know when you get the results, I hope you get good numbers back

AFM, the witch is definitely here :( That means I had a 6 day LP this cycle. Sooooo frustrating. It's been 3 months since my D&C, I feel like I should be back to normal by now and I haven't even had a fertile cycle yet.


----------



## Topanga053

bluebird said:


> Thats so great Topanga! Let us know when you get the results, I hope you get good numbers back
> 
> AFM, the witch is definitely here :( That means I had a 6 day LP this cycle. Sooooo frustrating. It's been 3 months since my D&C, I feel like I should be back to normal by now and I haven't even had a fertile cycle yet.

So sorry, Bluebird! :nope: Hopefully the worst is past you and this next cycle will be a long one and you'll get your sticky bean!

I told my OB that I thought the MC might still be affecting my hormones. She dismissed that idea pretty quickly, but it definitely seems like it's still affecting yours, even months later.


----------



## mlm115

Ugh, sorry the witch showed up bluebird : (

I'm trying to hold off until Sunday to test, I should be 12dpo then. Hopefully the witch stays away from me!


----------



## bluebird

Sophiasmom said:


> Aww I'm sorry Bluebird :( I hope it really is IB and not the witch showing up early. I had an 8 day LP in December, which totally confused me. I guess it's just one of those weird things we get to deal with after m/c.

Hey Sophiasmom! Just out of curiosity, did you O late in the cycle that you had the 8 day LP? I'm wondering because I Oed 5 days late this month and I was thinking that may be an issue :/ 

Thanks mlm, fx for you this weekend! I am hoping to see a BFP from you when I come back on Monday!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sophiasmom

bluebird said:


> Sophiasmom said:
> 
> 
> Aww I'm sorry Bluebird :( I hope it really is IB and not the witch showing up early. I had an 8 day LP in December, which totally confused me. I guess it's just one of those weird things we get to deal with after m/c.
> 
> Hey Sophiasmom! Just out of curiosity, did you O late in the cycle that you had the 8 day LP? I'm wondering because I Oed 5 days late this month and I was thinking that may be an issue :/
> 
> Thanks mlm, fx for you this weekend! I am hoping to see a BFP from you when I come back on Monday!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I typically O around cd20, and I was spot on for that with my weird month. When AF showed I was convinced it was IB, but no such luck. I don't really know what my cycle will do this month,esp. since this past cycle was a chemical :/ who knows?! I agree w you though.. Our bodies really do some weird things after mc


----------



## Lbrum

Good luck for sun mlm, let us know how you get on


----------



## Topanga053

Good luck tomorrow, mlm! Keep us posted!


----------



## mlm115

Thanks ladies. I actually tested today, and bfn. At 11 dpo I would expect at least a super faint line if I was pregnant, so I am sad to say I am out this cycle. Feeling a bit down right now, but I'm sure I'll be ok!


----------



## Lbrum

When i was pregnant I didn't get a bfp until I was a few days late so don't give up yet x


----------



## Topanga053

Well, I'm out this cycle. Today is CD31 and I just started spotting. Based on my BBT, I had a shorter than usual luteal phase this month (10 days today). I really wish I knew if my cycles were like this when we got pregnant the first time.

Anyway, a little bit bummed, but mostly excited to start Clomid in a couple of days and see if that sorts some of this out!!!


----------



## Topanga053

Gah, I just told DH that AF was starting. He was a little bummed, then he was like, "have you started to think about what if we can never have children?" 

%^(#&^%(&%^

Well, it's going to take me a little while to come down from THAT anxiety attack!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Aww Topanga... I'm so sorry AF showed up. But you have plenty of options before you need to start thinking like that. So sorry. This whole process sucks. :hugs: we're all in it together though!


----------



## Lbrum

Hey Topanga, men are never very good at knowing how to put things! I often wonder if they think at all before opening their mouths! You're nowhere near needing to think like that yet x


----------



## Topanga053

Thanks ladies! DH obviously had a major case of foot in mouth disease yesterday! I know it's crazy to think like that yet, but it's hard when someone else says it, you know? Anyway, DH agreed to never say anything like that again and we're moving onward and upward!

I haven't had any more spotting or bleeding since yesterday morning, although I feel AFish. So, just waiting now, then on to a new cycle and Clomid! Excited!!! :happydance:

Where is everyone else in their cycles right now??


----------



## bluebird

Topanga053 said:


> Thanks ladies! DH obviously had a major case of foot in mouth disease yesterday! I know it's crazy to think like that yet, but it's hard when someone else says it, you know? Anyway, DH agreed to never say anything like that again and we're moving onward and upward!
> 
> I haven't had any more spotting or bleeding since yesterday morning, although I feel AFish. So, just waiting now, then on to a new cycle and Clomid! Excited!!! :happydance:
> 
> Where is everyone else in their cycles right now??

Maybe it was IB??? Woo hoo! 

I'm on CD 6 right now after the wierdest AF ever. Hopefully this will be my first 'normal' cycle and we can get down to business :thumbup:


----------



## Topanga053

bluebird said:


> Maybe it was IB??? Woo hoo!
> 
> I'm on CD 6 right now after the wierdest AF ever. Hopefully this will be my first 'normal' cycle and we can get down to business :thumbup:

Hahaha I can dream!! The spotting was on 10dpo and my LP is usually only 11days, so I suspect it's much more likely that it's just the slow beginning of AF. I'll let you know though!

Yay for a new cycle! Hopefully your body has gotten all of the weirdness out of its system now and it will behave this month!! Fingers crossed for a BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

I'm on cd1 today now thanks to the arrival of af. Looks like this is a "I want a St Patricks Day BFP" thread for me now : )


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry mlm


----------



## bluebird

ugh, Im sorry mlm


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry mlm


----------



## Lbrum

Lol stupid Internet connection posted twice!


----------



## mlm115

I just thought you were reallllly sorry haha


----------



## Topanga053

Sorry, mlm. Stupid AF! :growlmad: Looks like I'll be joining you soon. Still no AF, but I'm having AFish cramps. 

I have good news though! January's Day 21 test showed that I ovulated!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: We just took the test too early last month! Phew!! :happydance:


----------



## bluebird

that's great Topanga!!! So no need for clomid then?


----------



## Topanga053

Doctor still wants me to take the Clomid, I think just because the tests have been so all over the place. I've gone back and forth on whether to start it this month or try one more cycle naturally. I can't decide!


----------



## mackjess

Yay Topanga!! :yipee:

Clomid can also make your LP longer so it's worth a try even if you are ovulating. But either way, if you try one more cycle naturally it's just one more month in the grand scheme of things so that isn't so long.


----------



## Topanga053

Oh, and MLM? When I said I'd be joining you soon? Apparently that meant in 20 minutes. LOL AF just started. CD1 for me too.


----------



## mlm115

Yay Topanga! Those are amazing results. I agree with Mack if you are unsure about trying the clomid- one month really is not long. Sorry you have to join me this cycle, but I'm glad for the company!


----------



## mlm115

Topanga053 said:


> Oh, and MLM? When I said I'd be joining you soon? Apparently that meant in 20 minutes. LOL AF just started. CD1 for me too.

Lol!


----------



## Topanga053

mlm115 said:


> Yay Topanga! Those are amazing results. I agree with Mack if you are unsure about trying the clomid- one month really is not long. Sorry you have to join me this cycle, but I'm glad for the company!

Absolutely! We'll get through this together!


----------



## Lbrum

That's great news Topanga! 
I'm a day late today. Before the miscarriage that would have been a good sign but not my cycles can be all over the place! Hoping to hold out til Sat to test as I've never been that late and hate seeing no line!


----------



## cozmos

hi ladies hers me back lol, iv had a quick read through hope u all doin great!!!

we are to go to a fertility clinic now as they have included the chemical we jus had there and are now eligable candidates. im happy about this i think, happy and gutted because i wish it hadnt come to this.

bluebird i had short cyles both times after mmc after the 3rd month i think its your body reajusting, i got pregnant both times the month after. could be a good thing try not to stress.


----------



## Sophiasmom

Topanga what great news!! I'm sure you're relieved! 
Cosmos- I hope they figure out what's causing the mc's. nobody really ever wants it to get to that, but I'm glad you're able to get the help! Fx'd it brings a bfp soon!

AFM- still doing the SMEP. I've decided not to temp anymore (stopped about a week ago), but I got a positive OPK today! I'm done w those too. I want to try and stay relaxed during the tww (if that's possible). DH is pretty stoked about the "3 days in a row" bd we do now lol! (I've partially decided a man came up w the SMEP)


----------



## Topanga053

Sophiasmom said:


> DH is pretty stoked about the "3 days in a row" bd we do now lol! (I've partially decided a man came up w the SMEP)

Ha! Totally opposite in my house! I've always had the higher sex drive, so I love the SMEP! But, I will say that DH is liking the whole thing a lot more now that it's all about him all the time, if you know what I mean! :winkwink:

Cozmos- I know how you feel. I felt the same way when I went to my doctor and she started ordering testing. It felt great to start checking things out, but disappointing and scary at the same time. I hope that you guys get the answers you're looking for and get your sticky bean soon!!!


----------



## mackjess

:hugs: Cosmos, it really is wonderful news. I know hearing "fertility" before doctor is scary, but the good news is that you ARE fertile. That can be the biggest part of the battle for most women. So you've got ovulating and fertilizing down, just some tests to make it stick. I hope you are on your way to your rainbow baby very soon love.

My DH liked SMEP, then was totally bummed it worked the first time. LOL, He thought we were going to have to try and try and try and try and try for months till he was just exhausted and belligerent. LOL. Death by sex is apparently the way he wants to go. So he was like WHAT? ALREADY! LOL, hope you ladies have the same luck with SMEP.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My DH was the same way! He loved SMEP, but was also a little disappointed when it worked the first month! Lol!


----------



## cozmos

thanks so much chix ......it is pretty scary, we discussed giving up ttc until after all the tests but that could be 6 months away before we find anything out which freaked me right out, havin 3 in a row is mentally draining, i think its the hormone flux that gets me the worst, the thought of goin through more is terrifying......sooooooooo one last try or not try even, we are jus goin to see what happens .

out of curiosity wat is smeb? iv read about it somewhere but have completely forgot lol.


----------



## Lbrum

Af showed up last night so I'm cd1 again! 
Cozmos google sperm meets egg plan


----------



## Topanga053

Onward and updward, Lbrum! Just one more AF out of your way before your BFP!


----------



## cozmos

gutted for afs arrival lbrum babydust for this month chic.

i googled it, i remember now lol, we kind of do that anyways. 

aaaah the ride that is life...........


----------



## Lbrum

Hey guys, has anybody ever heard of cheri22? I don't exactly believe 100% in that sort of thing but I'm kind of open minded and find it all a bit of fun! I asked for a free reading a few months ago and got it through saying a girl in March. Oh well, I can hope lol


----------



## Sophiasmom

Lbrum said:


> Hey guys, has anybody ever heard of cheri22? I don't exactly believe 100% in that sort of thing but I'm kind of open minded and find it all a bit of fun! I asked for a free reading a few months ago and got it through saying a girl in March. Oh well, I can hope lol

I've heard of her. On a whim I got a Jenny Renny reading back in early September. Said if get a bfp in Jan from a cycle starting in December, and a boy. So... Obviously not correct for me. But it did give me a little hope. Even though I didn't totally believe in it to begin with, it was fun.


----------



## Topanga053

Hey ladies! Where is everyone in their cycles right now???

I'm on CD5 and anxious to see how the Clomid affects my cycles! Otherwise, just waiting.:coffee:


----------



## Sophiasmom

I'm 2 dpo maybe? I'm not really closely following, but I think it's good for me :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies how is everyone? I'm CD3- the witch came 4 days early grrrr! At least I didn't get into the excited stage as 14dpo gets closer. Never mind, I'm feeling ok about it. In fact I think this is the most relaxed I've been about ttc since my mmc. I'm gonna try and stay in this groove for a while! Just hope I'm pg before may- my 'would have been due date'
Hope everyone else is ok.
Topanga- we're pretty close on cycle days- we can be buddies this month! Hope the clomid helps :)


----------



## mlm115

I'm cd6 today. Looks like there's a few of us pretty close together. 

Johnson, my would have been due date is may 16, so I want my bfp before then too.


----------



## bluebird

mlm115 said:


> I'm cd6 today. Looks like there's a few of us pretty close together.
> 
> Johnson, my would have been due date is may 16, so I want my bfp before then too.

My due date was May 25th, add me to the list :thumbup: 

Im on CD 13 and my CBFM went to high this morning, so hopefully I'll be Oing this week!!! Last month I didn't O until CD 21, a full week later than normal :growlmad: I'm taking baby girl to Tahoe this weekend without the DH.... fx we get this thing done before our trip. 

Good luck this month ladies, I have a good feeling about this one!!! :happydance:


----------



## Topanga053

Awww I'm so sad that everyone's due dates are after mine! :cry: My angel was due March 17 (St. Paddy's Day!!!).


----------



## JohnsonGirl

We are still in it together topanga xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I surpassed my due date by a month before I finally got pg, so hang in there ladies!


----------



## bluebird

Day 15 and no O yet.... come on egg, get your ass moving!! 

I hope everyone has a good day, anyone have exciting Valentine's day plans???


----------



## calliebaby

Just wanted to update. I had my reassurance scan on Monday. Everything looks great! Baby measured a day ahead at 7 weeks and 2 days and has a heartbeat of 141. <3


----------



## JohnsonGirl

That's great Callie. Hope you are feeling ok x


----------



## Lbrum

Yay Callie, that's fantastic news xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Grrrr, my af is still here!! Before mmc it was light for 3-4 days now its full on bleeding for a week!!!
Sorry for being grumpy.... Valentines plans kind of ruined!!!

Anyone else experienced such a change in their cycle after mc? Keep thinking maybe something is wrong now.?


----------



## mlm115

Ugh, sorry Johnson. My af got a little heavier after my mmc too. Sucks.


----------



## Lbrum

Hey Johnsongirl, I know it's rubbish but I'm the same. Af is longer, heavier and more painful. I've heard other people say the same too


----------



## Topanga053

Sorry Johnson. :-( I didn't experience that (my AF is the same post-mc), but I've had other things about my cycle change post-mc. It really does change your body!

I hope AF goes away soon and you and DH can have a proper belated Valentine's Day celebration!

Afm, CD11, so just :coffee:. My temps have been really high and erratic this cycle. I don't know if it's the Clomid or the fact that I haven't been sleeping well (i.e. getting up to go to the bathroom an hour or two before I test). Hopefully I can still see a shift post-ovulation! 

My OPK this morning was -, but there was a really visible test line, which is unusual for me this early in the cycle. I hope the Clomid makes me O earlier! We're going to Florida next week to visit DH's grandmother and it would be wonderful to not have to worry about trying to BD all the time! I know it makes DH really uncomfortable to BD in his grandmother's house! :haha:


----------



## mackjess

My flow may have increased a bit because I was just coming off the pill when I had my mmc, so they were lighter to begin with. The cramps were definitely much worse too.


----------



## bluebird

JohnsonGirl said:


> Grrrr, my af is still here!! Before mmc it was light for 3-4 days now its full on bleeding for a week!!!
> Sorry for being grumpy.... Valentines plans kind of ruined!!!
> 
> Anyone else experienced such a change in their cycle after mc? Keep thinking maybe something is wrong now.?

I was the opposite, mine got much lighter and pretty much no cramping at all. Maybe because I had a D&C though and everything was stripped out?? :shrug:

AFM, 1 dpo :happydance: So excited because I O'd back at my normal CD 16.... and on Valentine's day! I sooooooo hope we made a little love day baby


----------



## Sophiasmom

Callie that's great!! I hope everything continues to go smoothly!

Bluebird- a valentines rainbow baby would be the best!! :)

AFM- I'm 8 dpo and really hoping this is our month. I really hope the dip I had was an implantation dip. What do you think?? I really don't have many symptoms except for light cramps, constipation, and I'm gassy lol. I hope that's a good thing bc I usually have tons of symptoms w my bfns. Only time will tell! I'm itching to pee on some sticks!!!


----------



## mlm115

When will you test sophiasmom? Hope this is if for you!


----------



## Sophiasmom

I may wait until the 20th, but knowing myself I'll most likely cave and test earlier. Maybe Sunday or Monday??


----------



## Sophiasmom

I caved and tested this am (yes, I know it's very early). I'm pretty sure they're positives, but I'm so nervous after my chemical last month. I'll probably keep testing the next few mornings and see if there's a progression, especially since I already have a stash of ic's!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lbrum

I see a line on both. Keeping everything crosses for you x


----------



## mlm115

Congrats! There are definitely lines. Stick little bean, stick!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Sticky baby dust for you!! Fingers crossed x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

They definitely look like positives to me! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## cozmos

horay!!!!! nice one chic iv everythin crossed for you....sticky baby dust....iv good feelin bout this one.

think im 3-4 dpo had pos opk on wed was soooo excited had really sore boobs day before and day pos opk, day after disapeared, wasn sore on sides was over the front wich is app eastrogen, im hoping this is a good thing its never happened before. really hopin i did act o, cm dried up completely this month from fri ...hopin this is good indicator of ov.....fingers crossed weve been busy in the ole bedroom dep last while so fx.


----------



## calliebaby

I see it! Lots of sticky dust to you!


----------



## Topanga053

Crossing my fingers sophiasmom!! God knows we all deserve our sticky beans!!

Afm, good news this week! DH's semen analysis was normal. In my doctor's words, he has "PLENTY" (!!) of motile sperm. Gotta love it when your doctor uses caps in a positive way! :haha: Anyway, one less thing to worry about! Now I'm just waiting to see if the Clomid causes me to O earlier than normal. I'm already close to being + on my OPKs and it's wicked early for me (I'm CD13 and usually don't ovulate until CD22). Interested to see what happens!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Thanks everyone!! I'm nervous and excited! The line on the wondfo was darker today, and I got a positive clear blue digi, but the FRERs are still light. I am nervouse since my mcs and chemical, but I'll take the symptoms I have and the darker lines as a good sign.


----------



## mlm115

Cd 14 for me today and got a smiley face opk woo woo! 

How is everyone else? Topanga, Bluebird, lbrum and Johnson I think we were all close in cycle?


----------



## Sophiasmom

mlm115 said:


> Cd 14 for me today and got a smiley face opk woo woo!
> 
> How is everyone else? Topanga, Bluebird, lbrum and Johnson I think we were all close in cycle?

Woohoo!! Go get busy!!


----------



## bluebird

Congrats Sophiasmom!!! Do you have more pictures for us??


----------



## cozmos

thats fab sophiasmom stay positive x


----------



## Sophiasmom

Thank you!! The tiredness is setting in quickly! Especially since I'm chasing DD around! I'm posting a clearblue digi pic. I'll be following to see everyone else get their BFP's!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Topanga053

Congrats sophiasmom!

Yay for smiley faces, mlm!!! I hope you made good use of it!! ;-) And yup, we're on the same cycle day this month! I'm on CD16 and just got a +OPK this morning. (Well, it was a really close call, but since it's so close and I'm having EWCM, I'm counting it as a +). In the past, I've tested + for 8-9 days, so I need temps to confirm when I actually ovulated. Either way, definitely BD'ing tonight! :haha:


----------



## mackjess

Whoop, yay for all the OPK positives and BDing!

Sophia, that's fab that you got the plus on the digital. Those aren't as sensitive as the wondfos and FRERs, so it seems like this is a strong sticky bean and not a chemical.


----------



## bluebird

7 DPO today.... halfway through the TWW!!! It sounds like we have a bunch of O'ers this week, happy BDing everyone!


----------



## cozmos

good luck all u ovulating ladies!!!!

bluebird im 8dpo i think, ooooh the suspense...im not testing until i hopefully miss af last months chemical freaked the early testing right outa me...good uck


----------



## mlm115

Good luck bluebird and cozmos! 

Hope you got to get all that bd'ing in after your positive opk Topanga! Good luck to you too


----------



## calliebaby

Good luck to those testing and getting busy! I'll be stalking!


----------



## cozmos

bought tests today.....im refraining, been cramping on and off so hopefully its a lil bean snugglin in an not the nasty bitch af on her way......staaaaaaaaaaaaay awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! 

hope yas are havin loads a sexy times girlies....its fertilisation time!!! lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies! Great to hear everyone is on track bd'ing and ov'ing!!! Think I'm 3dpo based on cm and pain! Hubby has been working away again though so pretty sure we missed the window. I'm fairly relaxed about it again though because next week we're moving house and I'm starting a new job- funnily enough covering someone else's maternity leave! So we're gonna be together all the time, can work a bit harder at ttc;) and I don't have to worry about letting work down because its a short contract. I think the next month or two will be my time!!!' (Fx!!!!)
Good luck to all the testers! 
Hope the pg ladies are ok- any symptoms?


----------



## calliebaby

I'm nine weeks tomorrow and still feeling pretty sick. Makes me happy though to have symptoms. Had to start antibiotics fir an ear infection..so hopefully I'll feel a bit better when it's gone.


----------



## cozmos

i tested!!!!

NEGATIVE!!!!

RAGING!!!!!

i always get early pos tests so im out....mrs negativity is back again grrrrrr....i hope yous have better luck than me ....ill test prob again knowin me so fx for then


----------



## Lbrum

Hang in there how many dpo are you?
I'm 7 dpo and cramping quite a lot. I don't usually symptom spot but surely it can only be a good sign lol! 
We're going away around the time af is due so even if she shows up hopefully I'll be too busy to dwell on it too much!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm so sorry cozmos!

My symptoms have pretty much disappeared for now and I'm feeling better! Callie, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mlm115

Sorry cozmos, that sucks. There's still a chance though!

Lbrum, the cramping could be a good symptom for you! Hope it is!


----------



## mackjess

coz, I hope you aren't out. gl to all the tww' ers!


----------



## cozmos

ah thanks,i took the tests apart stupidly an one has an evap now ....annoying,
im 10dpo i think or 9, suppose still early,
lbrum where yous goin away too somewhere nice i hope maybe u will get a nice wee suprise while ur there ooooooh maybe ur bfpeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
i was cramping on fri an nothing since. confused.com


----------



## Lbrum

10 dpo is still pretty early. Try again in a few days. Fingers crossed!
We're going to Paris and Bruges, really need a break away! Would b lovely to have some good news first but even if not it should cushion the blow a bit!


----------



## cozmos

amazing!!! i love paris...my daughter georgie was concieved in britany....fx u get ur bfp!!

suppose 10dpo is a little early ...i really wish i hadn took the test apart now theres a line for sure but i think its grey....bloody annoying. im workin tomoro so ill sneak out an go to superdrug their tests are super sensitive, if its neg ill no im defs out this month...boobs pretty sore...torturin myself now aaaagghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## calliebaby

Post a pic of your test.


----------



## Lbrum

Hey cozmos, have you tested again today?
I now have sore boobs and feeling really breathless which was a sign last time I was pregnant. Not too excited though coa this wouldn't be the first time I've imagined symptoms since my miscarriage. The power of wishful thinking huh!


----------



## bluebird

Well I am OUT!!! AF got me early again at only 9 dpo :cry: This sucks!!! So I officially have a luteal phase problem as AF came at 7 dpo last month. 

Any suggestions?? I'm thinking of trying soy iso this month....


----------



## Topanga053

Sorry Bluebird! The funny thing is I had this intense feeling that this was your month! When I saw you posted, I really thought I was going to see BFP. Hopefully that means its right around the corner!

I have a minor LPD myself (my luteal phase has been 9-12 days, usually 11) and blood draws have confirmed my progesterone is a little low. 

There are always progesterone creams (haven't tried myself yet). FertiliTea is supposed to increase progesterone (I used it last month; I didn't notice a different in the length of my luteal phase, but my progesterone levels were healthy that month, so I think it helped at least a little!).

There are also a lot of dietary changes that are supposed to help increase progesterone (spinach, nuts, etc). A couple of Google searches should give you a full list! I started eating a lot of those last month too, so we'll see what happens!

A study showed that women with LPD who took 750mg of Vitamin C every day were more than twice as likely to get pregnant within a few months than those women with LPD who did not take the Vitamin C. I didn't ask my doctor about that, but I started taking 500mg every morning and eating more natural Vitamin C in my diet. Again, we'll see what happens!

Then of course, you can always talk to your doctor to see if Clomid or another med would be helpful. I'm a few days past ovulation on my first Clomid cycle and anxious to see how it effects my luteal phase!


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry bluebird :-(


----------



## bluebird

Topanga053 said:


> Sorry Bluebird! The funny thing is I had this intense feeling that this was your month! When I saw you posted, I really thought I was going to see BFP. Hopefully that means its right around the corner!
> 
> I have a minor LPD myself (my luteal phase has been 9-12 days, usually 11) and blood draws have confirmed my progesterone is a little low.
> 
> There are always progesterone creams (haven't tried myself yet). FertiliTea is supposed to increase progesterone (I used it last month; I didn't notice a different in the length of my luteal phase, but my progesterone levels were healthy that month, so I think it helped at least a little!).
> 
> There are also a lot of dietary changes that are supposed to help increase progesterone (spinach, nuts, etc). A couple of Google searches should give you a full list! I started eating a lot of those last month too, so we'll see what happens!
> 
> A study showed that women with LPD who took 750mg of Vitamin C every day were more than twice as likely to get pregnant within a few months than those women with LPD who did not take the Vitamin C. I didn't ask my doctor about that, but I started taking 500mg every morning and eating more natural Vitamin C in my diet. Again, we'll see what happens!
> 
> Then of course, you can always talk to your doctor to see if Clomid or another med would be helpful. I'm a few days past ovulation on my first Clomid cycle and anxious to see how it effects my luteal phase!

Thanks Topanga! I already take vitamin C, but I could totally do the diet and fertiliTea. I really though it was going to be our month too :( I Oed on Valentines day and by due date would have been November 7th- the day we found out we lost our baby. So it just seemed like it was meant to be. 

I am really excited to see how Clomid effects you this month, have you noticed any differences so far? Like any side effects or did it move your O date?


----------



## mackjess

Hugs BB, I was the same and hopeful this was your month. 

Topanga- how exciting about the Clomid. My best friend started it this month so let me know how it works for you!


----------



## Topanga053

Thanks ladies! Clomid has been fine. No side effects, aside from some ovulation cramps. I ovulated earlier (cd16 instead of the usual cd22), although I'm STILL getting lots of +OPKs, even after ovulation. It's just bizarre. I'm about 5dpo right now, but just trying not to think about it!


----------



## bluebird

Topanga053 said:


> Thanks ladies! Clomid has been fine. No side effects, aside from some ovulation cramps. I ovulated earlier (cd16 instead of the usual cd22), although I'm STILL getting lots of +OPKs, even after ovulation. It's just bizarre. I'm about 5dpo right now, but just trying not to think about it!

Thats so weird about the OPKs, I wonder whats going on there??? What were the doses of Clomid you took and on what days? I think I'm going to schedule visit with my OB at talk to her about all this stuff...


----------



## Topanga053

I took 100mg days 3-7. My doctor said she starts patients with unexplained infertility on 100mg (as opposed to the more usual 50).

Re the OPKs: who knows?? I suspect Red is probably right that its residual LH, but my doctor has never seen it happen before.


----------



## bluebird

Maybe your O was just super strong and the LH is taking longer to filter out because there was so much of it?? Hopefully it's a good sign and your BFP will show up in the next few days!!


----------



## mackjess

I wonder if making the LH longer is what extends the luteal phase?


----------



## cozmos

Sorry bluebird that's very crappy. Them soy isoflavins are meant to be great for makin. U o earlier maybe helpful?? 
I tested today with better test an not even a bloody shadow....I am not surprised tho iv noooooooo other symtoms...only sore boobies but that's normal. Af due thurs....bring on march!!!


----------



## Topanga053

Thanks ladies, but lots of + are normal for me, even with BFNs and short luteal phases. I always test positive anywhere from 4-9 days. Last month, I tested + for 5 days AFTER O (8 days total). Wicked strange!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Topanga- I really hope the clomid does it for you this month! The OPK thing is odd, but maybe your body just needed a little push w the clomid! Fx'd!!


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry cozmos!
And it all sounds so confusing Topanga! Your head must be buzzing with all of this!


----------



## bluebird

Hi everyone! It's been so quiet around here :) How are all the TWWers getting along? And what's going on with you cozmos? Did af ever show up?


----------



## mlm115

It has been quiet here!

I am 10dpo and got a bfn this morning. Very disappointed as we did everything "right" this month.


----------



## Lbrum

Hey I just took a pound land cheap test at 12 dpo and got a bfn. I have loads of symptoms this time too! I guess maybe I'm just getting I'll :-(


----------



## mackjess

Sorry ladies, hopefully you O'd a day or so later and its still early for testing. fx for you!


----------



## bluebird

I'm sorry mlm and lbrum, but you still have time!!! My last BFP didn't show up until 13dpo and it was still faint. I hope the weekend brings you both two fat pink lines :)


----------



## Topanga053

Hey ladies, I'm probably in the same boat. 10dpo today and just had a big temp drop. I haven't tested because we're on vacation, but I have AF symptoms, no pregnancy symptoms, and that temp drop, so I'm fairly positive it's a BFN for me too this month.

I know I'll bounce back, but I'm getting so tired of this. This was our 5th post-miscarriage cycle and our first cycle on Clomid. I can't believe how long this is taking... I feel like I'm getting so worn down. I don't really need anyone to cheer me up, just wanted to share with people who understand the emotional exhaustion!


----------



## Lbrum

I know Topanga. It is really rubbish. Not trying to cheer you up buy if you're anything like me you'll hold out hope until Af actually arrives and then feel really rubbish for a few days. Then it'll be a new cycle and a more positive attitude! It's always the same for me. I guess what keeps us all going is the belief that eventually it really will be our month


----------



## mlm115

Lbrum, that is EXACTLY how I am. Every single cycle. Topanga, I feel like you do too- this was my 4th cycle TTC after my mmc and I thought for sure I'd be pregnant by now. It happened my 2nd try last time. I am so tired of this as well.


----------



## Lbrum

I tested again this morning and still nothing. Will prob go and buy a better test later. I've never bought the cheap ones before and don't have much faith. Still prob negative but I'll probably accept it then. I've just had so many symptoms and it does say on the packet not to use until 1 day late. I hate this wondering, this is why I try not to test early. At least if it's later I trust the test more!


----------



## Lbrum

Ok so I thought af was here last night but I spotted literally when I wiped and then nothing at all for the rest of the night. It's been over 14 hours, I would have expected to come on properly by now. If nothing by the end of the day I'll take another test in the morning. This is so frustrating!


----------



## mackjess

fx for you lbrum!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Fingers crossed for you lbrum! Anyone else tested?
I got a bfn today. Was feeling a bit more hopeful than normal because I've got sore boobs and quite crampy- disappointed! Not sure how many dpo I am- think its still early days!


----------



## Lbrum

Don't give up yet, sounds like you're having good symptoms!


----------



## mlm115

I haven't tested again. I'm supposed to get af tomorrow, so I guess I'll test if she doesn't show. I'm pretty sure she will come though, I'm not feeling at all pregnant. Darn. 

Hope you get your bfps still lbrum and Johnson. Keep us updated!


----------



## Topanga053

Sorry mlm and Johnson. :-( I thought I was out when my temp dropped, but it rose again the last two days (this does sometimes happen before AF) and I've been feeling a little like I did when I was pregnant. Also, I don't know exactly when to expect AF because of the Clomid, but AF would be due today otherwise and no sign of her.

So, I just tested and BFN. :-( I really thought there was at least a chance. :-(


----------



## MiizzM

I had a MC in Oct 2011. We're TTC #1 for a little over a year. Afterwards I just didn't feel like trying. So we stopped for a while. February 2012 We started trying again. I finally got my BFP on Christmas Eve. I was so excited. Took the test and put it in a small stocking and handed it to hubby on Christmas morning. Romantic, right? haha. We were so excited. Then we spent our New year's Eve in the ER. I rang in 2013 with a MC. AF showed up exactly 4 weeks after MC started. I have a 28 day cycle. So everything seems to be right on time. Now AF is a few days late. I could go buy a test, but I'm nervous to. Seems like everytime I test AF shows up the next day. I don't want to jinx it. My birthday is this Friday. I suppose if AF isn't here by Thursday I'll test then. I don't want to go celebrate my bday if there's a sticky bean in there. 

Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry for your losses. It's so hard knowing when to test. Friday sounds like a good day, and whatever day you test will have no effect on whether you miscarry, although if it's very early it may mean you don't know. Good luck, let us know how you get on

Afm I tested again this morning at 16 dpo and negative. I give up! Going away tomorrow so I'm assuming af will show up then


----------



## Lbrum

And don't give up yet Topanga, there's still a chance until af shows up


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Sounds good topanga.
Bfn for me again with fmu :( think I'm out this month.
Hubby and I have moved into our new house now and have jobs in the same area so hopefully we've got a better chance next month!! (This is me trying to be positive!!!)


----------



## Lbrum

How many dpo are you now Johnsongirl?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm not sure how many dpo I am. DH was away quite a lot this month so I didn't track as much as usual. Af due Friday.

Topanga- just re-read and saw u tested bfn. Still think your temps are a good sign. Fxd ;)


----------



## bluebird

Topanga! This is for you....
https://tv.yahoo.com/news/-girl-meets-world--casts-cory-and-topanga-s-son-181014091.html

Hang in there TWWers, soooooo many women get pg in the cycles when they dont have symptoms/think they are out! Good luck!!!


----------



## Topanga053

OMG I'm so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Yay! I'm so excited for the show to start!! I LOVED BMW as a kid. Watched it religiously! 

And I agree w you, Bluebird. This past cycle that I got my BFP,I had the least symptoms I've ever had. I figured I had no shot. I have my fx'd for all of you!! :dust:


----------



## Topanga053

Mlm, lbrum, and Johnson- any updates, girls??

I'm 14dpo. I had some AFish cramping on my way into work, but still no sign of AF and my temp was still high this morning (although I've started AF on a high temp before). I have NEVER made it to 14dpo before (AF always starts on 12dpo). I'm trying not to get too hopeful, since I've already had a BFN, AF cramping, and I don't know how the Clomid is affecting my cycle, but it's so hard not to get my hopes up, the more time that goes by without AF! I think it's going to be really hard to cope with AF this time if it comes.


----------



## mlm115

Topanga those are great signs, I'm pulling for you! Keep us updated! 

Afm, af showed up on time yesterday. DH and I are going on vacation next month so we are debating whether to try or not this cycle. We were in Mexico during week 5-6 with my last pregnancy and I did not enjoy myself at all. I can't help but wonder if the traveling contributed to my mmc at all too. What do you ladies think? Would you ttc this cycle if you were me?


----------



## bluebird

Thats so great Topanga!! I really hope this is the cycle for you! When was the last time you tested? And if you think about it, even if you arent pg the clomid did it's job and you had a super healthy egg, hence the long LP. So either way you have a BFP in the very near future :) FX it's NOW though!!!

And mlm, hmmmmm thats a tough one. If you get pg this next cycle, you'll be due right at xmas and your lo will forever be receiving birthday/xmas presents. My bday is around xmas so I speak from experience haha! 
But seriously, I dunno?? I'm at the point that I want my rainbow baby so bad that I don't care when I'm due or what I'll miss out on this summer.... which just so happens to be 3 bachelorette parties. And I LIVE for bachelorette parties! Maybe NTNP this cycle and just let your body decide?
And I seriously doubt the travel had anything to do with your MC, I traveled/flew all over during my pregnancy with my daughter and she is perfectly fine. I know where you're coming from though because I have totally overanalyzed every little thing I did while pregnant with my angel to try and pinpoint a reason I lost him. Excercise, boat ride, vegas trip, and the list goes on :(


----------



## Topanga053

The last time I tested was two days ago at 12dpo. I'm really trying not to get too hopeful because I know that a lot of people get BFPs by 12dpo. I wasn't tracking ovulation when I got pregnant the last time, so I have no idea how many dpo I was when I got my BFP last time, other than it was on CD31. 

But you're right, I'm trying really hard to remind myself that even if AF starts, it's a GREAT sign that I'm having such a long LP. :haha: I realize it's actually a NORMAL LP, but it's wicked long for me!! 

Mlm, I agree with Bluebird that NTNP would be a great compromise. 

And to Bluebird, I stopped caring about birthdates ages ago!! Two of my friends who are TTC have stopped because they don't want holiday birthdays. One of them has been through a lot of miscarriages, so I was surprised she was still worried about that! I think winter birthdays can be nice too... everyone is so happy right around Christmas!! All of that festive cheer!


----------



## Topanga053

Hey ladies, just checking in to let you know that AF just arrived. On to my 6th cycle post-miscarriage...


----------



## bluebird

Damn it! I'm sorry Topanga, this will be your month for sure now that you have a long healthy LP.


----------



## Topanga053

Thanks Bluebird! I'm surprisingy happy to see AF, only because I couldn't handle the uncertainty anymore! At least I have an answer and, like you said, a long, healthy LP! I just placed an order for a refill on Clomid, which I'll start on Saturday. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## mlm115

I'm sorry af came topanga, she's a real witch sometimes. Although like you said, it is good that your lp was normal. This is such a terrible emotional roller coaster, but hang in there! If the end result of all of this is a beautiful baby then it is all worth it. (That's what I'm telling myself anyway haha).


----------



## Topanga053

Thanks mlm. That was really comforting and you're right-- it will be worth it, every second, if we get a beautiful baby at the end of this. I also figure that every AF I get is one less AF I have to live through and is bringing me one step closer to my baby! I just hope she comes sooner rather than later because this is starting to feel like it will never end.


----------



## mlm115

Oh I totally agree. I'm going on cycle 5, so we are pretty similar. It happened my second month of trying last time, so I am not liking that its taking longer this time!


----------



## Topanga053

I know how you feel! DH and I got pregnant in our second month last time too, so going into our sixth cycle now just feels surreal. When we got pregnant so quickly last time, I thought we were so lucky! I can't believe we've been TTC HALF A YEAR since the loss already... insane! 

I try to remember my friends/other women here who took even longer to conceive and that brings me comfort. It's nice to remember that it can be NORMAL to take a long time to get that BFP!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm out too ladies. Af came exactly on time. Having to spend today with my pregnant sister in law- who I love but currently want to claw her eyes out for her cute baby bump, sigh!!!
Mother's Day in the uk tomorrow. Last thing I want to do is go to a family party but I've got to put on my happy face and take it on the chin.... like always. :(


----------



## mlm115

Damn. Sorry Johnson. I know the feeling of putting on the brave, happy face. Hope it's not too terrible for you today.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm so sorry Johnson!


----------



## Sophiasmom

I just wanted to pop in and update everyone. We had our first ultrasound yesterday, and baby measured spot-on for dates. (Due Halloween) we saw the heartbeat!! Such a relief after all the struggles. I'm praying for all of you girls!!


----------



## mackjess

Sophias mom, that made my heart happy. It's such a relief when you see that little HB flickering away. Congrats on your BOO baby!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yay, congrats sophiasmom x


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lbrum

Yay sophIasmom  and sorry girls who got af. I've been away for just over a week which is why I haven't been posting. After the weirdest cycle ever af showed up 3 days late. On to the next, I'm determined to do all we can this month so fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## mlm115

That is wonderful news sophiasmom! Very happy for you!

Good luck this cycle lbrum. What are you planning on doing? Smep?


----------



## Lbrum

I've never tried it, I was thinking more of just bding every day to make sure we don't miss the window lol. Have you tried it? It works so well for a lot of people.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

We're trying smep this month, seems to be pretty good. Think every other day gives his swimmers time to catch up and also hubby won't feel too harassed!!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

That's what DH and I did this past cycle. I hadn't tried it before then, but had heard great things. DH was sort of disappointed it worked so well the first time :haha: good luck with it! (And we weren't super anal about the set schedule. If we wanted to bd two days in a row, we did. Then we just aimed for every other day)


----------



## calliebaby

We only had sex the day before and day of ovulation. We both had caught the flu that cycle.
I have my 12 week scan next Wednesday!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Wow callie that has come round fast!


----------



## calliebaby

I know. Its crazy! I hope we get to see the baby again. I also can't wait to start feeling better.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone how's things? I'm CD9 and excited to try smep this month!
Very very grumpy tonight after we got thrashed in the rugby (I'm English and live in Cardiff!!!!) think its wine o'clock! 
Where is everyone in their cycle? Anyone trying anything new this month?


----------



## mlm115

How is smep going so far Rachel (just saw your new sig : ) ) 

I am cd 16 and just got a ton of ewcm. I'm out of opks so not sure if it would be positive or not. I got 2 smiley face digi opk positives on cd 13 and 14, so not sure what to think. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi I'm on CD14 today. Had an almost positive opk yesterday morning and we dtd last night. This morning the opk is not as strong but I've got some ov type twinges so think we'll bd again tonight, tomorrow then skip a day. I've had regular 28 day cycles since af returned after mmc.
How are you doing?
It's very quiet here, how's all the other ladies- ttc and pregnant? Has callie had her scan?


----------



## bluebird

Hi everyone!!! After a very late O at CD 21 (grrrrrrrr!) I am at 5 dpo and just waiting around :coffee:

Question for you ladies: I had a tiny bit of red spotting yesterday at 4 dpo.... has anyone else had this? It's too early for IB/AF but too late for ovulation spotting so I'm stumped :dohh: Any ideas?

Good luck to everyone else in the tww!!!


----------



## mackjess

I had a teensy dot of redish spotting at 4dpo, then more what looked like IB closer to 14 DPO. FX for you!!


----------



## bluebird

Thanks Jess!! Ooooooh I hope that's what it is :) If not, I have a Drs appointment scheduled for next week I can just add that to the list of wierdness I need to talk to her about haha!


----------



## calliebaby

Hi! I had my scan yesterday. Baby is measuring perfect and has a heartbeat in the 160's. Baby was very active. I'll be 13 weeks on Sunday. I think I'm feeling movements too.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

That's such good news callie, u must be feeling a bit more relaxed now :)
I'm in the dreaded tww now, yawn!


----------



## calliebaby

Good luck Johnsongirl. :hugs:


----------



## bluebird

Well guess who showed up today.... AF :( :( :( That would be a 6 day LP. Again. I have a Drs appointment on Monday so hopefully I'll get this mess sorted out. It's soooooo frustrating that I don't have normal cycles yet, its been almost 6 months since my D&C. I think the MC has permanently destroyed my fertility, so sad.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Bluebird- really sorry chick. Hope the doctor can give you some answers. Hopefully there are some drug therapies that can extend your lp. Hugs


----------



## mlm115

Ahhhh I'm sorry bluebird that's not the news we wanted to hear from you : ( I'm glad you're going to the dr- make sure they give you the tests/answers you need!


----------



## mackjess

:hugs: bb. hope the doc can answer your questions and help with normalizing your cycle.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

:hugs: bluebird, I hope your doc can give you some answers!


----------



## cozmos

brilliant sophiasmom ...iv not been on for ages really wish u all the best x


----------



## bluebird

Thanks guys, I'll let you know how it goes this afternoon. I really hope she doesnt suggest I go on birth control for a couple of months :/ I also have another appointment with a different OBGYN tomorrow.... so I guess I'll have 2 opinions in the next couple of days. Its just so depressing, I feel broken, like my body has just given up


----------



## mackjess

Hopefully not BB. I'd think with a short LP they'd try Clomid before going back to BC. FX for a good appt for you.


----------



## bluebird

So I saw the Dr. yesterday and she has never come across my issue before. She told me that the OPKs were wrong and that with a regular 27 day cycle I HAD to be ovulating on day 13 and my timing has just been off. At that point the tears started and I explained as calmly as I could that I was positive that my surge wasn't occuring until day 21. I have 2 different brands of OPKs to prove it and 3 months of it happening like clockwork. 
So after that she put in a call to an RE (who didnt pick up unfortunately) and scheduled me for a day 21 test to check progesterone levels. And when I come back for the day 21 test she said she will let me know what the RE says about this whole mess. 
I am seeing a different Dr tomorrow.... I really hope she has come across this issue before and can fix me :( Losing my baby was the worst thing that has ever happened to me, it broke me emotionally and now I'm seeing that it has broken me physically as well.


----------



## mlm115

Bluebird, I'm confident they will find a way to help you. Yes, your journey is longer and more difficult than many women, but keep the faith that it will happen for you! I know it sucks now though, I'm sorry you didn't get an immediate answer at your appointment.


----------



## mackjess

:hugs: Sorry it wasn't a great appt. Was it an OB or GP? I am surprised she said you HAD to be OV earlier, people's LPs phases do vary. I didn't OV til about day 21-22 myself. 

That being said, it's great she is getting the 21 day blood tests. That will answer a lot of questions about what your body is up to whether or not your doc believed you today.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Sorry bluebird- it's so frustrating when doctors don't consider the whole story. You know your body and have been tracking for months. Really good about the bloods though :) hang in there x
How are you mack?
When are you testing mlm?
Good to hear from you cozmos :)
Hope topanga ok- anyone heard from her?
I'm ok, really tired and grumpy today! Smep went as planned! Testing on 5th,.fxd


----------



## cozmos

hey bluebird really hope your ok, the good news is yjey sound like theyr takin u seriously now...all the best chic x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bluebird- I'm glad your doc understands now, good your getting a second opinion though! Hope you can get it all figured out soon!

Johnson- FX for you!


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: bluebird.


----------



## bluebird

Thanks guys for the :hugs: It really means a lot to me!!

I went to the 2nd Dr yesterday and she pretty much told me the same thing my regular OBGYN did.... that my OPKs are wrong, I need to throw them away because I have to be O'ing on (or around) day 13. So now it's two professional opinions against my one amatuer opinion :haha: Which is a good thing, maybe they are right and all this freaking out is for nothing???

In my head though it still doesnt add up. I've gotten negative OPKs (with Wondfo AND with the Clearblue Fertility Monitor) up until CD day 20-21 three months in a row, and then AF arrives day 27 :shrug::shrug::shrug: I don't see how I could be O'ing on day 13 without any sign of an LH surge....

Any theories? 

I hope everyone has a great holiday weekend!! I have a three day weekend :happydance: we were planning on going to Tahoe but it looks like the weather is going to be yucky, small planes and thunderstorms don't mix. Does anyone have any exciting plans???


----------



## mackjess

The only thing I could think to do is start temping to confirm the spike that you OVd, but my OPKs were right on the money and I was able to get preggers even thou I didn't OV until about day 22.

The 21 day bloods should confirm though where you are at in your cycle, so maybe it will be easier to talk to the docs after that. 

After my first pregnancy that ended in chemical, I had a sneaky suspicion I didn't OV in the middle of my very normal 28 day cycles cause DH left town about 5 days before. So I started taking baby aspirin and bumped up my B Vits to get a good lining, and my next BFP stuck. I know there's more foods you can take to naturally help out LPs so maybe check into that?


----------



## bluebird

B vitamins and baby asprin, sounds easy enough!!! What kind of B vitamins did you take? There's so many different numbers :wacko:


----------



## mackjess

The one I took had B6 and B12, and I kept taking that thru the first tri because it also helped with morning sickness. I ran out once, and that was the only few days I really really felt sick with MS. 

How long til your 21 day tests? Maybe that will show you O'd sooner, I've heard the OPKs don't work for everyone. I don't think I could ignore them on a doctor's word though since they help so many people out. Those blood results should really help a lot with what your cycle is doing and confirm if you're right.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I would try to temp to try to confirm O...


----------



## bluebird

Yeah I think temping is a good idea, that will give me a better idea of what's going on here. Another piece of the puzzle! My day 21 test is scheduled for April 11th- so then I'll know for sure :)


----------



## Sophiasmom

Bluebird- I'm sorry you're having so much frustration. Hopefully the RE will have something useful to add too. My best friend went to a specialist who told her she screwed up the opk's and had pcos and would probably never have a baby. Turned out she was pregnant the whole time. My fingers are crossed for you. You got pregnant once, and I believe you'll do it again. 

Cosmos- thanks! How are you doing?

Johnsongirl- fx'd for you!!!


----------



## cozmos

hey sophiasmom im good, got a bit fed up there with all this ttc so i think ill give up for a while ...last month i was convinced i was pregnant and wasnt so i feel quite stupid now lol. its been a long 15 months....time for a break. 
hope u feelin good im over the moon for ya chic x


----------



## Baby_Girl_256

Hi all I am a newbie here, but not new to TTC forums :) I would love a December baby!! My angel Memphis was born at 22 weeks and was due December 22nd, and my youngest sons birthday is December 27th. So I would LOVE a December baby, it would be the most amazing gift my angels could send their mama :D


----------



## Sophiasmom

cozmos said:


> hey sophiasmom im good, got a bit fed up there with all this ttc so i think ill give up for a while ...last month i was convinced i was pregnant and wasnt so i feel quite stupid now lol. its been a long 15 months....time for a break.
> hope u feelin good im over the moon for ya chic x

I totally understand. If this hadn't been our cycle, I was giving up for a bit too. TTC is exhausting in many ways. I'll be watching this board and waiting for your BFP soon!

AFM, not feeling great, but the nausea is oddly comforting. At least I know the hormones are working properly. It's tough not to be anxious- that's normal of anyone with a loss/losses. I have learned to avoid some of the pregnancy boards bc I get irritated when ppl complain of morning sickness, etc. they have no idea how much worse it feels to lose the baby and have no more symptoms or signs you were ever pregnant. I just pray this is a healthy one, and I can tolerate the symptoms as they come!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Sophiasmom- I totally know what you mean about the pregnancy boards! The only one I look at is the Pregnant After Loss board.p

Baby Girl- so sorry for your losses! Hope you get your bfp soon!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm out ladies. Af got me 4 days early, grrrr!
Starting to get a little down hearted. 1 month to my due date and no bfp :(


----------



## Baby_Girl_256

JohnsonGirl said:


> I'm out ladies. Af got me 4 days early, grrrr!
> Starting to get a little down hearted. 1 month to my due date and no bfp :(

Ugh!! I'm so sorry the witch showed! I hate BFNs, and I hope to see you get a :bfp: very soon! Sending lots of baby dust :dust: your way for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## bluebird

JohnsonGirl said:


> I'm out ladies. Af got me 4 days early, grrrr!
> Starting to get a little down hearted. 1 month to my due date and no bfp :(

Ugh Im sorry, I hate getting AF early. I hope next month is it for you. My due date is creeping up too :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Hugs ladies. I know hearing "next cycle" can get old, but I am really hoping you have a lucky cycle this time. :hugs:


----------



## bluebird

Hi ladies! I just wanted to check in and say I FINALLY had a normal cycle and got a squinter of a line on an IC this afternoon :) fx this is it, I'll know in a couple days! I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## mackjess

Well fingers and toes crossed for you bb!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

That's great news bluebird, really happy for you. Keep us posted and you know we'll want a pic!!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Yay Bluebird! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## bluebird

My tests have stayed super faint over the last 3 days, I think I am having a chemical :( No AF yet, but I suspect she will show up in a day or 2.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Oh no bluebird. Really sorry. I hate when people say this- but I can't help it- it's a good sign that u ovulated and caught the egg.
I'm still crossing my fingers for you x


----------



## bluebird

JohnsonGirl said:


> Oh no bluebird. Really sorry. I hate when people say this- but I can't help it- it's a good sign that u ovulated and caught the egg.
> I'm still crossing my fingers for you x

Thanks :) I keep thinking that too. This is the first time since my MC that I have made it past 8 days in my LP. So hopefully things are at least getting back on track. And I still have a little bit of hope... 13 dpo today so maybe AF will stay away and those tests will get darker!! They are the cheapie ones from amazon so I really really hope they are just messing with me


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I had those last time and they never really got dark for me. Had to take a digi to convince myself!


----------



## mackjess

BB My internet cheapies didn't really show a change in darkness until after I missed AF. I don't think they are sensitive to showing the changes since there is less material, sponges, etc in them. FX for you!!


----------



## bluebird

Thanks everyone for the FXing, I brought out the big guns this morning and took a FRER and BFP!! It's faint but there's definitely a pink line, I woke up my husband at 4:30 to confirm it :) So it's off to the doctor this afternoon for bloodwork, I hope this little guy sticks around!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Woohoo!!! :happydance: That's fabulous news!!!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Yay bluebird!! FRERs are my favorite!! THey did really great at showing the line progression because you know I kept checking that like a maniac early on. Looking forward to a fabulous 9 months of updates from you!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yipee hurray!!! I'm so happy for u bluebird. Really hope I'm gonna join you soon!!!


----------



## bluebird

JohnsonGirl said:


> Yipee hurray!!! I'm so happy for u bluebird. Really hope I'm gonna join you soon!!!

I know you are :) Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm 6dpo- want to start poas but know its too soon! We went all out this month- opk's twice a day, smep, baby aspirin, extra bd'ing!!!
My early symptoms are- tired, sore boobs and peeing lots- prob imagining it but im trying to be more positive!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah bluebird!! I'm so excited for you!

FX for you Johnson girl!


----------



## calliebaby

So happy for you bluebird!!!


----------



## bluebird

JohnsonGirl said:


> I'm 6dpo- want to start poas but know its too soon! We went all out this month- opk's twice a day, smep, baby aspirin, extra bd'ing!!!
> My early symptoms are- tired, sore boobs and peeing lots- prob imagining it but im trying to be more positive!!!

Sounds promising, I hope this is your month!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## bluebird

I had my bloodwork done this morning and am just waiting for the results. In the meantime my dr put me on progesterone pills but OMG I just went to the bathroom and I'm bleeding!!! It's not a a lot- just when I wiped and its mostly pink- but that is how my AF always starts. I know implantation bleeding can happen at 15 dpo but it has never happened to me before :( and with my history I just don't have a good feeling about this


----------



## bluebird

The bleeding got heavier last night, I'm having a chemical. I'm totally numb, like I knew this was coming.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Oh bluebird I'm so sorry. That's just so cruel. 
Thinking of you x


----------



## mackjess

So sorry BB. :hugs: Let's hope this is a sign your body is getting back on track. You did catch the eggy, so your body got that much right. Many women (myself included) have BFPs with sticky beans soon after a chemical.

Did they check your progesterone levels? I know mine were low and I had to take it the first tri with this pregnancy.


----------



## mlm115

Sorry bluebird, that is not fair. Hope you're ok.


----------



## bluebird

mackjess said:


> So sorry BB. :hugs: Let's hope this is a sign your body is getting back on track. You did catch the eggy, so your body got that much right. Many women (myself included) have BFPs with sticky beans soon after a chemical.
> 
> Did they check your progesterone levels? I know mine were low and I had to take it the first tri with this pregnancy.

I started progesterone yesterday morning but it was either too late or something else was wrong and the baby just didn't implant. My body reacted really terribly after the last miscarriage, I hope it doesn't go all crazy again. 

Thanks for the hugs, I'm okay just a little sad.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm so sorry bluebird! Lots of :hugs:!!


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: bluebird. It's just not fair.


----------



## Sophiasmom

:hugs: so sorry bluebird :( same thing happened to me in January. It's good that you caught the egg! Maybe your body is straightening itself out! Sorry you have to go through this though.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone just wanted to share that I got my bfp :)
Cautiously happy!


----------



## mackjess

FX for you Johnson girl. Congrats to what will most def be a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats Johnson!! Lots of sticky vibes to you!


----------



## bluebird

Congrats on your New Years baby!!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats Johnson!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Great news Johnsongirl!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Thanks everyone. So far so good- just trying to take one day at a time without panicking about everything- easier said than done!!


----------



## cozmos

congrats johnson girl thats fab news good luck chic.

really sorry bluebird really hope ur ok , i know how dissapointing it is x

iv not been on for ages my fella learnt how to download series so i dont get a look in lol, hes at work so im havin a raz on here before he gets in.

i got a wee bfp aswel, lines gettin darker so fx for this one i feel quite good this time so heres hopin. been living a healthy lifestyle(ish) and started yoga and running a few weeks ago...hoping this is goin to help eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah cozmos! Congrats! Lots of sticky vibes!!


----------



## mackjess

yay cozmos! hope those lines keep getting darker and this is it for you!


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats cozmos!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats cozmos :)


----------



## Sophiasmom

Woohoo cozmos!!!!! This HAS to be it for you!!!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## cozmos

thanks so so much chix!!! im so excited!!!

tested again there gettin nice an dark af not due til mon, so so sooooooooooo bloated oh my god i feel mahoosif!!!


----------



## cir1409

Hi girls, haven't been on in ages sorry, hope everyone is well.

So this month was my second round of 50mg clomid taking it on days 2 - 6. Last month i got my bloods taken on day 25 and doc said my progesterone levels were really high. She really thought i could be pg but alas af arrived on day 29. Even though i was disappointed looking on the bright side it regulated my period and made me ovulate which had not been happening.

So now I'm n cd31 on 2nd round of clomid. Doc said i ovulated again and i expected af to arrive on day 28/29. Have taken 3 tests. 1st didn't work, 2nd was bfn (was a cheap test from pound test so don't know how reliable) and 3rd (from boots) - taken yesterday was also bfn..... Have one test left and going to test again n morning.I no i should wait till next week as have heard loads of stories of bfp not turning up for a week or even morn but i just have no patience at all. 

Really hoping for my bfp this month. We have our first consultation in the hari clinic in Dublin at the ed of the month and if nothin works then icsi treatment is the next step. Don't know where we are going to get the money for it tho as it is so EXPENSIVE!!!!! Just to put more stress on top of everything else!!!

Sorry for going on a bit, just needed to vent lol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

FX for you cir1409!! :dust:


----------



## bluebird

Hi ladies!
I just wanted to check in and share that I got another BFP this morning. I hope this one makes it, I'm having lots of cramping so I guess only time will tell. Trying to stay positive though :) I hope you are all healthy and happy and staying positive also!!


----------



## mackjess

Whooop! Congrats Bluebird!! Keep us posted. I hope this is your nice, snuggly little bean you've been waiting for.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Yes bluebird!!! I've got everything crossed for you! If u need a positive group come to the January rainbow thread in pregnancy after a loss. We're all scared stiff!!!
I had a scan today measuring perfect at 7+1 :) 
Good heart beat too.
Keep us posted bluebird x


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats bluebird!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## mlm115

Congrats on the new bfps! I just got mine yesterday too : )


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats bluebird & mlm! FX for you both!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats mlm :)


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats mlm!!!


----------



## bluebird

Oh yay mlm!!! I'm so happy you got your BFP! Congrats! I took another test this morning and the line is super dark for 11dpo, I've never had a line that dark this early. Still have lots of cramping and was spotting yesterday though :/ I'm hoping its just a little IB


----------



## mlm115

A dark line is a great sign bluebird! Yay! It seems like a lot of women get ib or light spotting early. Probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Bluebird it's great you got a dark line so early. I'm sure this is your rainbow. It seems lots of people spot early on. Keep us posted- you too mlm, hope you're doing ok :)


----------



## Sophiasmom

Just wanted to update everyone. Sooo exciting seeing all these BFP's!!! Keep them coming!! 

We had our anatomy scan yesterday. Baby looks great- actually 3 days ahead on growth, and has super long legs! And we found out we're team..... BLUE!!!
I think DH and I are a bit in shock but super excited! I told him this gives him a break from Disney Princesses :haha:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats sophiasmom that's great news. You must feel relieved. And a boy too!!!
Hope everyone else ok x


----------



## calliebaby

We're having a boy too! It's our second though.lol


----------



## calliebaby

We're having a boy too! It's our second though.lol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats sophiasmom! I am having a boy too, it will be our second boy as well!


----------



## mlm115

How are you doing bluebird?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Wow all boys. Maybe this is a blue thread!!


----------

